# JEVRIES' BUILDS



## jevries

*I thought it was time to start my own topic for the rides I'm working on.*










*The Real Deal '64 Chevy Impala is almost finished and it was a heck of a job to come up with the design for 
the working suspension and get it actualy done.
Especialy the rear cylinders gave me a lot of headaches but finally perform excellent...
although the highly modified servo motors are a bit noisy.

In the process it got some scratches and it needs to be touched up here and there.
some parts are still mock up and needs to be mounted with small screws.
The hood and trunk lit also need to be shaved a bit since they will not completely shut right now.

Ryan from Scalelows did the painting, engine and basically all of the detail work on the body and interior.*










*The Car is equiped with 4 modified servo motors that lift and lower this ride all controled by a 6 function Radio and 
powered by a 3,7V battery.
There are still 2 unused functions and I got some ideas how to put those to good use.*










*All the suspension parts actually work and the cylinders where made using allu tubing.*


















*Everything is hidden inside the car and even the trunk is empty except for the two chuncks of lead that are in there and covered to make it sit into threewheel. I'm still working on the 3 pump setup.*



































*I extended the upper A-arms to give it a bit more travel, you can see that the wheels are a bit tweaked inwards...the steering linkage was a B to create!*











































*I'm MOSDEF going to build more rides with this setup since I worked out most of the bugs and those are going to be even better and cleaner than this one!
I will have more pics coming up soon!
Enjoy!*


----------



## YAYOS64

TOP NOTCH BUILDER HERE!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You know when this is done we need a working vedio ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 09:24 AM~8413041
> *You    know  when this is  done  we  need  a  working  vedio  !  LOL !
> *



Hehehe...I was expecting this answer.... :biggrin: I just want to make something special of it...take a bit of time.


----------



## MKD904

Insane homie.......absolutly beautiful.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

AWESOME Im god dam Speechless


----------



## BODINE

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd

If you want a set of machined deep cups for those rear cylinders, let me know. they are a bit thicker then what you are using i think.


----------



## TopDogg

WOW, incredibly awesome work, Jev!
I'd like to see you build a glasshouse one day.
Keep up the GREAT work.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*SUPER NICE !!!!!!!*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlitZ

:0 can't wait to see the video...


----------



## vengence

its spectacular....


just one question,you actually gonne hop it as well?

that would look sick though...


----------



## Pokey

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Hell yeah, you know I like it!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 28 2007, 05:16 PM~8414607
> *its spectacular....
> just one question,you actually gonne hop it as well?
> 
> that would look sick though...
> *


it's not a hopper


----------



## jevries

Thanks guys for all your comments!! Appreciate it! :thumbsup: 
Indeed this car is no hopper. 
Ryan, I will check if the deep cups will work with how the rear cylinders are setup right now.
I will finish this ride next week.


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 :0 :0 WOW You and Ryan have done a GREAT job on this. Down right beautiful work!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2007, 03:49 PM~8414777
> *Thanks guys for all your comments!! Appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> Indeed this car is no hopper.
> Ryan, I will check if the deep cups will work with how the rear cylinders are setup right now.
> I will finish this ride next week.
> *


ok,i was just curious...

either way that car is flat out hands down top notch...


----------



## bigal602

BEAUTIFUL WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderz2001

thats off tha hook jeroen


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 28 2007, 04:17 PM~8414927
> *BEAUTIFUL WORK. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

4 channel controller.. is it 1 for each corner.. i thought this thing drove forward/reverse and steered, woudlnt that fill the 6 channels :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 28 2007, 10:46 PM~8416229
> *4 channel controller.. is it 1 for each corner.. i thought this thing drove forward/reverse and steered, woudlnt that fill the 6 channels :dunno:
> *


doesn't drive


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2007, 11:53 PM~8416269
> *doesn't drive
> *


ahh.. i thought it did for some reason.. welp i guess i see where the 4 channels are bein used than..


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH man. iv seen your site and everything.i made the hotweel jumper from your tut. you gata make of this-lol-but realy LOVE YOUR WORK.


----------



## Highlander 64

Beautiful work guys, a real piece of art! The paint, detail and of course the hydros.
very realistic! Like always, A perfect 10........  Cant wait to see it in motion!


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chris, *jevries*

:wave:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 28 2007, 08:46 PM~8416229
> *4 channel controller.. is it 1 for each corner.. i thought this thing drove forward/reverse and steered, woudlnt that fill the 6 channels :dunno:
> *



No 6 channels but 6 functions...a channel would be back and forth, H-bridged. This ride uses an modified inexpensive radio and receiver and it's the last time I worked with stuff like that because it has it's limitations and I want to build rides that are easier to control and to work with, pro equipment provides me with that.
But definitly, the next ride will drive and steer as well.  

Guys, THANX a lot for all your comments!! Keeps me motivated! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 28 2007, 01:10 PM~8414884
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  WOW  You and Ryan have done a GREAT job on this.  Down right beautiful work!!!!
> *


x-543672819876543


----------



## hawkeye1777

i am speechless homie.........just speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman

I'm not speechless yet but..............*runned out of speech*


----------



## aeazy617

damn man how do you come up with this stuff your one of the best :worship:


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by aeazy617_@Jul 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8418787
> *damn man how do you come up with this stuff your one of the best :worship:
> *


Thanks man! It's quite simple...I torture my brain.. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol u gittin the vids ready


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good man good job to u and ryan that is one tight 64


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2007, 12:16 PM~8419354
> *lol u gittin the vids ready
> *


Will take some time...but maybe I wil make a short vid for all the LIL homies only.


----------



## low4oshow

j would u sell it if some crazy person gave u a thousand in cash? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2007, 12:19 PM~8419377
> *j would u sell it if some crazy person gave u a thousand in cash? :biggrin:
> *


No.


----------



## low4oshow

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2007, 12:19 PM~8419377
> *j would u sell it if some crazy person gave u a thousand in cash? :biggrin:
> *



crazy person??? thats not crazy bro, its worth that to me


----------



## Ram2003

great work!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 29 2007, 10:19 PM~8421485
> *crazy person???  thats not crazy bro, its worth that to me
> *


and knowing you, youd be offering the $$$ to get if off him :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 29 2007, 08:57 PM~8422340
> *and knowing you, youd be offering the $$$ to get if off him  :biggrin:
> *



already did


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 30 2007, 01:05 AM~8422905
> *already did
> *


 :0 sucks to be turnd down on something like that.. but give it a little itll be up for sale..


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 12:41 AM~8423676
> *:0  sucks to be turnd down on something like that.. but give it a little itll be up for sale..
> *


This one will not be on sale, it's a prototype for further enhancements.

I'm looking into the possibillity of selling a very limited series of similar chassis' with the working parts installed. The model needs to finished by the buyer. Since the product will be high-end it's going to be rather expensive.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 30 2007, 04:41 AM~8423808
> *This one will not be on sale, it's a prototype for further enhancements.
> 
> I'm looking into the possibillity of selling a very limited series of similar chassis' with the working parts installed. The model needs to finished by the buyer. Since the product will be high-end it's going to be rather expensive.
> *


im about to call discovery channel for the show "how its made" and get them sent out to your house so we can get the secrets of how the impala was made :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: that thing is off the hook -- i cant wait to check out the vids :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 09:37 AM~8425422
> *im about to call discovery channel for the show "how its made" and get them sent out to your house so we can get the secrets of how the impala was made  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...I won't let em in! :biggrin:

Thanks stilldownivlife!


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol...that is by far the most realistic dancer i've ever seen.....KEEP IT UP


----------



## BODINE

did you make a small vid on this before a teaser vid?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 30 2007, 03:04 PM~8426782
> *did you make a small vid on this before a teaser vid?
> *


yea, it was just front actin if i remember correctly, just showing how the cylinders worked pretty much..


----------



## tyhodge07

J, what servos did u begin wiht, thinkin of how everything is crammed into the trunk and still a nice pirce of room left, id think them servos are tiny as hell.. or did u modify a larger servo like one in a micro-t.. let me know, i need a really tiny servo, smaller than the micro- prolly what ur using


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Thatz bad azz!!! I hope one day I can make one as nice a that!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 30 2007, 07:21 PM~8430835
> *Thatz bad azz!!! I hope one day I can make one as nice a that!!!
> *



and I hope one day I can cure cancer


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 30 2007, 08:30 PM~8430971
> *and I hope one day I can cure cancer
> *


Haha real funny I been workin on my own lil hydro project!


----------



## hawkeye1777

i just now got the concept down good using line control....BTW....didi, than x for posting that diagam on how to wire up switches......


----------



## puertoricanrider

pure fuckin insanity! any chances on getting a patent and mass marketing your ideas? :biggrin:  I'd love to have one.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 30 2007, 11:47 PM~8431884
> *pure fuckin insanity! any chances on getting a patent and mass marketing your ideas?  :biggrin:   I'd love to have one.
> *


id tell you this, if it ever did happen, they would be built like shit and prolly not even the same way, cuz they would build them fast to get them on the shelves.. if u notice how long its takin to build this one, than u know a company making and producing them wont want it to take this long.. they want their share or money, plus i dont see a company good enough to put all this detail into one to sale... what u do is work and search and search the web for ideas on how to go about one urself, there is something onthe net somewhere for everything, or hack into j's comp im sure hes got build up pics for memories, etc.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Actually the 1/12 '57 Chevy Bel Air sample car had a similar setup like the Real Deal '64 and was presented to many toy stores and licensees. 
The people from GM loved it as did the people from Toys 'R us and Wallmart. It was the toy company that had an old design layin' somewhere they did for Lindberg and because of developing costs wanted to go with that one. I tell ya it's a tricky business and you need to know a lot of how things are constructed in the economical sense.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2007, 03:11 AM~8433984
> *Actually the 1/12 '57 Chevy Bel Air sample car had a similar setup like the Real Deal '64 and was presented to many toy stores and licensees.
> The people from GM loved it as did the people from Toys 'R us and Wallmart. It was the toy company that had an old design layin' somewhere they did for Lindberg and because of developing costs wanted to go with that one. I tell ya it's a tricky business and you need to know a lot of how things are constructed in the economical sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still to much detail for a company to throw into a car that they dont even know will sell good.. thats why they went with the simple hopper.. u can tell it was cheaply built and constructed.. they prolly dont think of the older crowd wanting them like the lil kids would.. lil kids wouldnt know the differnce from the cheap one than a full detailed one, a older person would.. but would it be a hit for an older person or crowd :dunno:


----------



## jevries

My point was to convince them that if you have a nice product with a good amount of details it will not only atrract kids but older buyers/collectors as well.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AND THEY STILL DIDNT GET IT HUH?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2007, 03:16 AM~8434009
> *My point was to convince them that if you have a nice product with a good amount of details it will not only atrract kids but older buyers/collectors as well.
> *


yea but the problem with that is for the kids would the parents fork out the money for a detaild model rc.. since they would cost more ofcourse, the older ppl would.. what u need to do is contact lowrider mag and see what they can come up with and advertise in there.. a lowrider crowd has alot of the older ppl that would purchase one.. im sure a hobby town usa would be a better place to get them into than a walmart, cuz thats more of a high priced rc hobby like the cars would go for


----------



## tyhodge07

and i thought the lil purple one was gettin produced by some company or something :dunno: that one is setup to sell.. looks clean and simple


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 12:21 AM~8434029
> *and i thought the lil purple one was gettin produced by some company or something :dunno: that one is setup to sell.. looks clean and simple
> *


The convertible Homies hopper gained a LOT of interest...but Crafthouse/Lindberg sold there model kit divison. 
For 2 years I worked together with their ex. vice pres of sales but it didn't work out. He didn't had the capabillites/sources to get things going and I was getting tired from waiting all the time. Also there were suposed to be some problems with the patent since I basically scaled down the Lindberg hopper mechanism and the patent is still owned by Crafthouse.  

In Hong Kong I worked a couple of days at Kentoys office where the all the hopper/ dancer cars were designed and they created their 1/10 '75 Chevy Bel air using a 3D scan of the Revell 1/12 version and it's pretty detailed on the outside and features an interior...without the backseat.
I guess looking at it from a economical perspective their mechanism is probably cheaper to produce. It uses 2 motors to simulate all the moves and mine used 4....that's 2 too many. :biggrin:


----------



## jeffjeff

how much you r the best in the buisness


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2007, 06:51 AM~8434446
> *The convertible Homies hopper gained a LOT of interest...but Crafthouse/Lindberg sold there model kit divison.
> For 2 years I worked together with their ex. vice pres of sales but it didn't work out. He didn't had the capabillites/sources to get things going and I was getting tired from waiting all the time. Also there were suposed to be some problems with the patent since I basically scaled down the Lindberg hopper mechanism and the patent is still owned by Crafthouse.
> 
> In Hong Kong I worked a couple of days at Kentoys office where the all the hopper/ dancer cars were designed and they created their 1/10 '75 Chevy Bel air using a 3D scan of the Revell 1/12 version and it's pretty detailed on the outside and features an interior...without the backseat.
> I guess looking at it from a economical perspective their mechanism is probably cheaper to produce. It uses 2 motors to simulate all the moves and mine used 4....that's 2 too many. :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks on the first parts.. and looks like you need to brain storm on dropping 3 motors, 1 motor might do the job  :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 12:20 AM~8434027
> *yea but the problem with that is for the kids would the parents fork out the money for a detaild model rc.. since they would cost more ofcourse, the older ppl would.. what u need to do is contact lowrider mag and see what they can come up with and advertise in there.. a lowrider crowd has alot of the older ppl that would purchase one.. im sure a hobby town usa would be a better place to get them into than a walmart, cuz thats more of a high priced rc hobby like the cars would go for *


thats a good idea becouse the have some high priced stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Right now my goal is to build highend custom Lowrider miniatures, coming over to Vegas, get my DVD out and than see what happens. I'm really tired dependening on other people...if I meet someone I can really work with that's cool if not I will keep on doing my thing in a big way.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: seems like someone would back you with all this work & detail into them :dunno: and i think the demand is there just in the shadows 

but where donks are the big thing at the moment its tough to find someone with the cheese that could make this happen 
its all $ and cents -- risk and reward right :dunno: --from a buisness standpoint 


anyway its unbelivable what you have created and i cant wait to check out the vids :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2007, 04:28 PM~8437800
> *Right now my goal is to build highend custom Lowrider miniatures, coming over to Vegas, get my DVD out  and than see what happens. I'm really tired dependening on other people...if I meet someone I can really work with that's cool if not I will keep on doing my thing in a big way.
> *


i done said i would help you out :biggrin: i will build ur real deals if u supply the parts and a copy to go off of.. but i want a cut of price :biggrin: lol.. but yea, ull prolly be more known once the dvd comes out.. cuz ppl is going to want one just to see the inside of the stuff you build and than show other people which will get alot more people wanting to learn and get into lowriders.. a little shop on ebay would be good to have to, not only for your dvds but for your miniature cars and w/e else.. ebay could get you more known by other companies also..


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
^
true :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i just stumbled on the real deal video on youtube.... DEEEEZAAAAMMMMMM !!!!!!


----------



## brewskiche

I just hope to learn half of what youve forgotten,I cant wait for the dvd.All of your rides amaze me and my brother,who is helping me on my stuff,and he is a mechanical engineer,your designs make him drool,keep it up and get that dvd out for all of uswho lack your skills


----------



## puertoricanrider

you guys make very valid points. now, I'm just curious and not trying to get any secrets out of ya , but how long would it take to build a replica? I mean, now that you have the bugs mostly worked out? I know there's a lot of detail in your vehicles and the hydo system in extensive, but what if you came out with a limited edition to get a feel for the market? I'm not sayin display them in WalMart or ToysRUs, but a real hobby shop and see how much interest is expressed? You don't even have to sell them. I mean, shit, they'll sell themselves. :biggrin: But just see if it generates a buzz and get some of the builders from here to give you a hand. From what I've read and seen on some of the other forums, these cats know their shit. And I can bet hands down they'll be more than happy to lend you a hand.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 PM~8440994
> *you guys make very valid points. now, I'm just curious and not trying to get any secrets out of ya , but how long would it take to build a replica? I mean, now that you have the bugs mostly worked out? I know there's a lot of detail in your vehicles and the hydo system in extensive, but what if you came out with a limited edition to get a feel for the market? I'm not sayin display them in WalMart or ToysRUs, but a real hobby shop and see how much interest is expressed? You don't even have to sell them. I mean, shit, they'll sell themselves.  :biggrin:  But just see if it generates a buzz and get some of the builders from here to give you a hand. From what I've read and seen on some of the other forums, these cats know their shit. And I can bet hands down they'll be more than happy to lend you a hand.
> *


ull never see a replica of the one he has now, he cant paint and i doubt he can foil :roflmao: :biggrin: u know it too J, lol


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 31 2007, 07:11 PM~8440994
> *you guys make very valid points. now, I'm just curious and not trying to get any secrets out of ya , but how long would it take to build a replica? I mean, now that you have the bugs mostly worked out? I know there's a lot of detail in your vehicles and the hydo system in extensive, but what if you came out with a limited edition to get a feel for the market? I'm not sayin display them in WalMart or ToysRUs, but a real hobby shop and see how much interest is expressed? You don't even have to sell them. I mean, shit, they'll sell themselves.  :biggrin:  But just see if it generates a buzz and get some of the builders from here to give you a hand. From what I've read and seen on some of the other forums, these cats know their shit. And I can bet hands down they'll be more than happy to lend you a hand.
> *


Thanks for all your replies!

I will work on it and see what can be done here.

I can paint and foil and such...but it wasn't my fav thing to work on...WAS because I'm starting to like doing detailwork and stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

how many hands do you realy need:biggrin: .in my topic i am going to show how to do movable suspension to morrow.but if you need an extra hand.....
,just let me know or could i help.and when i post it tell me if you like my detail an if i am good for it. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanks for your offer!! I appreciate it! :thumbsup: 
Can't wait to see your moveable suspension.


----------



## 2lowsyn

your the best.
go for the LRM, and advertise there like. that was the best idea on here.

of not, well you can always sell them here-lol- you know ill buy one.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2007, 10:39 PM~8461571
> *Thanks for your offer!! I appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> Can't wait to see your moveable suspension.
> *


my bad man i still need to post pics.i have been painting the last 2 days so i will get them up tomorrow.


----------



## janglelang

yikes!!!! SUPER NICE hats off to you


----------



## skeazy

that real deal '64 is top dog i'd love to see you team up with the guys from masterpiece and see what comes out of that collaboration!!!!! plan on lettin the cat out of the bag on how to build the set up!!!!! people talkin bout they would pay 1000's for the car! i'd pay 1000's for the schematics!! you are truly a revolutionary to this game! i'm still over here trippin' on the real deal '64 (droolin') :biggrin: !! nothing is visible everthing is in place i can't wait to see the trunk setup!!!! dude keep up the good work!!


----------



## skeazy

man i agree with puertorican rider package your own shit start your own company! I know the guys here would bug the hell out of beto or 1ofakind if they sold that setup!! come on man you can't keep this alien technology under your hat to long before some asian dudes come along and figure out how you did it and reproduce it :biggrin: !!!!!!!!! beat them to the punch make all the money and laugh all the way to the bank!! shit with everything being microsized i'm quite sure theres a tech company out there lookin' for this type of tech the possibilities are endless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Aug 3 2007, 05:44 PM~8467063
> *man i agree with puertorican rider package your own shit start your own company! I know the guys here would bug the hell out of beto or 1ofakind if they sold that setup!! come on man you can't keep this alien technology under your hat to long before some asian dudes come along and figure out how you did it and reproduce it :biggrin: !!!!!!!!! beat them to the punch make all the money and laugh all the way to the bank!! shit with everything being microsized i'm quite sure theres a tech company out there lookin' for this type of tech the possibilities are endless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS MAN!!
"the toy company" looked at the setup and the outcome is that it is too expensive to manufacture on a large scale. For a Highend product it could mean something so I need to figure out how to go from there.


----------



## jevries

TTT for my friends on Youtube! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2007, 12:22 PM~8419384
> *No.
> *


if i had built that i wouldn't sell it either because its 1 of a kind.

p.s were are the pumps in the truck?


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2007, 10:39 PM~8461571
> *Thanks for your offer!! I appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> Can't wait to see your moveable suspension.
> *


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8468465
> *THANKS MAN!!
> "the toy company" looked at the setup and the outcome is that it is too expensive to manufacture on a large scale. For a Highend product it could mean something so I need to figure out how to go from there.
> *


hey J. dont worry everything will work about and good things will happen.

my grandma always told me "good things come to those who wait"


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2007, 12:08 PM~8419310
> *Thanks man! It's quite simple...I torture my brain.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one so badly lol. nice work :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hawkeye1777

FUCKIN sweet J, man.....i ooked at hose pics for like 6 hours wondering how its done, and i have an idea...i am pretty sure its not how you did it, but it might work.......


----------



## bigal602

good luck jevries with your product and hope someone will
have the same insight as you.
nice job brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

j i have a question.do you think that it would have a little bounce or hop with softer springs. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hawkeye1777

ARe you working on anything else?


----------



## low4oshow

who


----------



## hawkeye1777

Jevries....lol...i know what your doing.....btw....PM me, or get on AIM


----------



## jevries

No clue what your talking about bro...  Just pm me if you know what I'm doing.

Thanks guys for the motivation! I'm sure something will come out of it.
Bounce...uhmm..not sure because the spring sits rather tight between the A-ams...perhaps a thinner thus softer spring will give it a little wobble but remember it's plastic we are dealing with not diecast.

I'm spending a lot of time working on my DVD and in the weekends I try to finish the Real Deal first and I have numerous other projects and experimental setups laying around that need to be tested and finished.


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 10 2007, 11:16 PM~8526576
> *No clue what your talking about bro...   Just pm me if you know what I'm doing.
> 
> Thanks guys for the motivation! I'm sure something will come out of it.
> Bounce...uhmm..not sure because the spring sits rather tight between the A-ams...perhaps a thinner thus softer spring will give it a little wobble but remember it's plastic we are dealing with not diecast.
> 
> I'm spending a lot of time working on my DVD and in the weekends I try to finish the Real Deal first and I have numerous other projects and experimental setups laying around that need to be tested and finished.
> *


you the man lol.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Jeveries that 64 looks clean. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanks man!!


----------



## lowrod

SWEET 1 Jev! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanks bro!

Remember this ride is build by 1ofakind, Scalelows and me..I couldn't have done it without his detail and paintwork! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:worship:


----------



## chrisijzerman

VIDEO!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Aug 14 2007, 05:53 AM~8549438
> *VIDEO!!
> *


WORK!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala

Wow.............I am speechless. The only thing i have to say, is that, i congradulate both of you , Ryan and Jeroen on achieving what could very well be the future of model cars, it is astonishing that the time and effort, NOT TO MENTION, THE TECHNOLOGY that you guys have put into this amazing work of art. Although i'm sure you have , i want you to think about what MORE you could achieve having the ability to mass produce these, let alone, sell them in retail hobbie shops the possibilties are endless now that you two have opened new doors to the model world and to conclude my so called "speechless" post, haha.

I Congradulate Ryan, and Jeroen Devries (Sorry Ryan, i don't know your last name.) on their success of great feats! 


A toast! To the Kings!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Aug 15 2007, 11:35 PM~8566038
> *Wow.............I am speechless. The only thing i have to say, is that, i congradulate both of you , Ryan and Jeroen on achieving what could very well be the future of model cars, it is astonishing that the time and effort, NOT TO MENTION, THE TECHNOLOGY that you guys have put into this amazing work of art. Although i'm sure you have , i want you to think about what MORE you could achieve having the ability to mass produce these, let alone, sell them in retail hobbie shops the possibilties are endless now that you two have opened new doors to the model world and to conclude my so called "speechless" post, haha.
> 
> I Congradulate Ryan, and Jeroen Devries (Sorry Ryan, i don't know your last name.) on their success of great feats!
> A toast! To the Kings!
> *


Thanks for the kind words bro!
Something good will definitly come out of this venture!
It's about time to build the rollin' version as well.


----------



## 308 impala

:thumbsup: You are very welcome  . In fact, i am honored to have your words of praise!


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2007, 06:10 AM~8549508
> *WORK!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HARDER!! :rofl:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Aug 16 2007, 12:38 AM~8566352
> *HARDER!!  :rofl:
> *


Hehehe...that is smart... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

http://www.jevries.com/random/realdeal3.gif :biggrin: :biggrin: 

At least it's something!


----------



## raiderz2001

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2007, 08:07 AM~8567537
> *http://www.jevries.com/random/realdeal3.gif  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> At least it's something!
> *



nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2007, 08:58 AM~8567954
> *Thanks bro! :biggrin:
> *


awsome.


----------



## jevries

Thanks johnnyhop!


----------



## low4oshow

can u make the vide bigger


----------



## jevries

It was suposed to be my avatar...but LIL doesn't allow these types of avtars anymore. Video will come out within a month or so...I want it to be finished when I launch my refreshed website.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

that 64 rag looks real homie...great work!


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2007, 11:30 AM~8569339
> *It was suposed to be my avatar...but LIL doesn't allow these types of avtars anymore. Video will come out within a month or so...I want it to be finished when I launch my refreshed website.
> *


that makes sence and now i cant wait for the new website. :banghead: cant wait lol


----------



## 8-Ball

thats just awesome homie


----------



## jevries

Thanks!!


----------



## bigDside

man bro that ride is awsome ,keep doing wut u doing ,its inspiration


----------



## jevries

Well, here some pics of my patterned out 1/12 '64.....before it get's stripped.
I'm definitly not lucky when it comes to painting...I did a lot of preperation, searched for some good masking tape but still it didn't work out.

I had great fun laying down the patterns and even though I layed down thin coats of black metallic paint the paint out of the can was to thick and pattern edges is the result. That could have been corrected by touching up but the tape left a lot of residu I try to clean it with lamp oil but that didn't work out as well.

So stripping or sanding is my best option and just paint it wihtout any patterns...bummer.


----------



## Tip Slow

hey j it looks good to me,but my thoughts don't count anyways but hell strip it and try again.don't give up man you'll get better at it


----------



## betoscustoms

LIKIN THOSE PATTERNS J  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT PAINTED


----------



## jevries

Thanks guys! Yeah I liked the pattersn as well although it needed some adjustments it misses some lines to "fill" the gap in front of the rear fender...because the car is black it looks like a big gap.

There's really not a lot I can do besides stripping it...don't wanna have a ride with a very good "hydro" setup but with a sloppy appearence...


----------



## Tip Slow

i understand,i would want that nither j.


----------



## aztek_warrior

really nice '64 homie, great detail.


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## BRAVO

top notch work in here

on the patterns, lightly press the tape on your shirt before laying it on the car. This takes some of the sticky residue off, so its not left on the car


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 15 2007, 09:50 AM~8796446
> *top notch work in here
> 
> on the patterns,  lightly press the tape on your shirt before laying it on the car.  This takes some of the sticky residue off, so its not left on the car
> *


Shit man, I should have done that! But you know I specially bought the low tack version..your suposed to be able to leave that stuff on for 2 weeks. I put that stuff on the day before painting...perhaps I pressed it on on to hard.
Anyways the car is covered in oven cleaner...not gonna try the pattern thing again..no time I want to finish this ride before Vegas.


----------



## tyhodge07

you could have prolly wetsanded it and got rid of all the residue, and than a nice candy over that would have been real nice, wouldnt have noticed anything on it..


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 15 2007, 10:09 AM~8796524
> *Shit man, I should have done that! But you know I specially bought the low tack version..your suposed to be able to leave that stuff on for 2 weeks. I put that stuff on the day before painting...perhaps I pressed it on on to hard.
> Anyways the car is covered in oven cleaner...not gonna try the pattern thing again..no time I want to finish this ride before Vegas.
> *


i finally got on LIL after one month of not being able to get on and man i cant wait for j's new site. and i've built some more stuff i'll post next week on my old thread if i can find it.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 10:36 AM~8796605
> *you could have prolly wetsanded it and got rid of all the residue, and than a nice candy over that would have been real nice, wouldnt have noticed anything on it..
> *


Thing is I used metallic paints so wetsanding it would have damaged it and made it dull...car is almost stripped I'm gonna paint it next week...different color perhaps.

What kind of masking tapes do you guys use? And do you rub it after you applied it?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 16 2007, 04:12 AM~8800339
> *Thing is I used metallic paints so wetsanding it would have damaged it and made it dull...car is almost stripped I'm gonna paint it next week...different color perhaps.
> 
> What kind of masking tapes do you guys use? And do you rub it after you applied it?
> *


 :0


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 16 2007, 03:12 AM~8800339
> *Thing is I used metallic paints so wetsanding it would have damaged it and made it dull...car is almost stripped I'm gonna paint it next week...different color perhaps.
> 
> What kind of masking tapes do you guys use? And do you rub it after you applied it?
> *


for patterns use an intercoat clear before you lay tape and pull the tape off when the paint is still tacky and the edges seem to fade in and aren't so harsh.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Sep 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8801061
> *for patterns use an intercoat clear before you lay tape and pull the tape off when the paint is still tacky and the edges seem to fade in and aren't so harsh.
> *


Excellent pointer! perhaps I'm going to give it another try!  

So rubbing/pressing the tape is kinda no go than?....dang I was a bit afraid of that...


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 16 2007, 09:41 PM~8801822
> *Excellent pointer! perhaps I'm going to give it another try!
> 
> So rubbing/pressing the tape is kinda no go than?....dang I was a bit afraid of that...
> *


long as you have no bubbles or raised edges were the tape curves, your good.

If you have the tape stuck of too well, you increase the chance of pulling up the previous paint that the tape is covering up


----------



## jevries

Thanks!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 17 2007, 07:53 AM~8807212
> *long as you have no bubbles or raised edges were the tape curves, your good.
> 
> If you have the tape stuck of too well, you increase the chance of pulling up the previous paint that the tape is covering up
> *


if theirs a thin clear coat layed after the base it should be just fine i think i learned that on biggs thread.


----------



## maxxteezy

Jevries, Im 27 and I used to build model low lows back when I was in the 6th grade, came to me in a dream, way before the kits. We had em flippin over on their tops at the shows...but you just amazed me! I tried my entire modeling career to figure a way to scale down strokes and include working control arms and keep the interior, dude, you are the bomb! Lets see a vid?


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to lil


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 10 2007, 02:20 AM~8967123
> *Jevries, Im 27 and I used to build model low lows back when I was in the 6th grade, came to me in a dream, way before the kits. We had em flippin over on their tops at the shows...but you just amazed me! I tried my entire modeling career to figure a way to scale down strokes and include working control arms and keep the interior, dude, you are the bomb! Lets see a vid?
> *



www.jevries.com


----------



## modeljunky

Hey Jevries,
It was great meeting and hanging out with you and your fiance today! Whenever you're in town call me up; you've got my number. For those of you who have not seen this guy's stuff in person, I hope you will be able to someday. All my years of being in the model industry and I have never seen such amazing creations!!!!


----------



## modeljunky




----------



## coronadrinker

man I still cant believe the real deal isn't a large scale model, it looks so life like! That black 64 you had yesterday was awesome too. keep up the great work!


Joe.....whats up with the ......enchiladas????......picture?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 11 2007, 09:39 PM~8982565
> *Hey Jevries,
> It was great meeting and hanging out with you and your fiance today! Whenever you're in town call me up; you've got my number. For those of you who have not seen this guy's stuff in person, I hope you will be able to someday. All my years of being in the model industry and I have never seen such amazing creations!!!!
> *


Thanks Joe and Coronadrinker! It was really cool meeting you and the rest of you guys! Thanks a lot for everything, picking us up and getting us back to the trainstation and the goodies. Joelle and I enjoyed our visit very much!
We'll be back next year and the Enchilades were great by the way...Joelle ate another one a couple of minutes ago... :biggrin: 

J.


----------



## modeljunky

here is a pic of the famous jevries car at pegasus


----------



## jevries

You got any more pics?
I will contact you later on...online time is damn expensive!


----------



## modeljunky

no i dont. i don't know why i didn't snap more.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 15 2007, 09:32 AM~9004293
> *You got any more pics?
> I will contact you later on...online time is damn expensive!
> *


J, I don't remember if I took any pics, but I did take a bunch of video of both new rides, is it ok to post them?


----------



## zfelix

Wassup J And Big Poppa



Cool Meeting U Both here!! Cant Wait Till Next Year :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanks Zack! Really cool meeting you and seeing the 1:1 rides you brought with you. I really love your dad's ride I'm so sorry to hear he's not here anymore but I'm sure he would be proud!

Hopefully see you next year! I'm planning on going to San Diego then.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 15 2007, 01:42 PM~9006386
> *J, I don't remember if I took any pics, but I did take a bunch of video of both new rides, is it ok to post them?
> *


if you can hold for it a little longer I'm planning to release the new vid when I'm back home...it needs to be perfect. :biggrin: 

The car during the show did OK but not perfect...the timing of the front motors was a bit off I kinda fixed it right now so it performs a bit better.

But I can't wait to see the footage you shot!


----------



## low4oshow

j,u think my caprice would be a good real deal car.
and i found a way to make ball joints and power balls.


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 15 2007, 05:41 PM~9008210
> *j,u think my caprice would be a good real deal car.
> and i found a way to make ball joints and power balls.
> *


oh really.... What did you come up with? I've been eyeballing this thing for hours!


----------



## jevries

I think the next car that Iwill equip with a new and improved real deal setup is going to be the Cadyy Fleetwood I got from Beto. Gonna try to make it drive and steer as well. They sell micro ball joints and that's what I'm going to use.


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 22 2007, 06:08 AM~9055489
> *I think the next car that Iwill equip with a new and improved real deal setup is going to be the Cadyy Fleetwood I got from Beto. Gonna try to make it drive and steer as well. They sell micro ball joints and that's what I'm going to use.
> *


omg that would be so kool. i wish i could build something like that. i did make a car out of legos with the lego air cylinders but it sucked. anyways good luck.


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 22 2007, 06:08 AM~9055489
> *I think the next car that Iwill equip with a new and improved real deal setup is going to be the Cadyy Fleetwood I got from Beto. Gonna try to make it drive and steer as well. They sell micro ball joints and that's what I'm going to use.
> *


cool. What will it take to get my hands on a real deal chassis or at least show us a little hint....please? Im dying over here! LOL. I've sat here everysince I discovered this site trying to figure how you fit the servos in this car along with the r/c equipment. I know that you use sub-micro servos(got a couple ovem left over along with a receiver from my r/c heli, Im a nitro buggy racer too) but, I don't see how you could get enough arm throw in such a tiny area without removing the case and gears. Im very impressed...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 22 2007, 12:14 PM~9057616
> *cool. What will it take to get my hands on a real deal chassis or at least show us a little hint....please? Im dying over here! LOL. I've sat here everysince I discovered this site trying to figure how you fit the servos in this car along with the r/c equipment. I know that you use sub-micro servos(got a couple ovem left over along with a receiver from my r/c heli, Im a nitro buggy racer too) but, I don't see how you could get enough arm throw in such a tiny area without removing the case and gears. Im very impressed...
> *


Thanks man!
At this point I can't give away the trick. The new setup will consist of 4 scratch build servo's because they need to be even smaller. I remove a lot the original materials/electronics and do a lot of cutting, sanding and fitting. I also rebuild the receiver to make it fit so it's def not an easy job.


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 22 2007, 12:26 PM~9057711
> *Thanks man!
> At this point I can't give away the trick. The new setup will consist of 4 scratch build servo's because they need to be even smaller. I remove a lot the original materials/electronics and do a lot of cutting, sanding and fitting. I also rebuild the receiver to make it fit so it's def not an easy job.
> *


 I really apprieciate the response. You've got me started again after about 12 years of down time. I used to build cars with the switches with the guts still open, but we could never get them radio controlled or use cylinders. I'm pretty sure that the cylinder system is cable driven, but many variables still confuse me on that design.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 22 2007, 01:28 PM~9058187
> *I really apprieciate the response. You've got me started again after about  12 years of down time. I used to build cars with the switches with the guts still open, but we could never get them radio controlled or use cylinders. I'm pretty sure that the cylinder system is cable driven, but many variables still confuse me on that design.
> *



Good to hear that! Hope to see some of your work soon!


----------



## jevries

At home, Feb 2009.




























Working hard to baptise the 1/12 black '64 to: The Lost Angel theme/ tribute ride.
In my view Mr. Cartoon's work is one of the best in the scene and I think it's a perfect theme for this ride. 
Car needs to be finished before the big Tokyo lowrider show in March. New graphics, new wheels, fenders skirts, bumperkit, etc.

The other rides are featured in my upcoming DVD Lock & Hop. Release date is still uncertain since I got so much work to do.
Fades on the Caddy are done by creating graphics using photoshop and printing it on decal paper.


----------



## lowridermodels

nice j!


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## jevries

Thanks guys!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2009, 11:44 AM~13029212
> *Thanks guys!
> *


rides r looking pimp J.... im diggin that caddy you have on the stand..


----------



## BigPoppa

very cool!


----------



## CHR1S619

VERY NICE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

that yellow caddy is clean !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 SWEET WORK BRO!!


----------



## [email protected]

is that caddy gonna be like the ''real deal''?


----------



## jevries

Thanks for al your comments!

The yellow Caddy was build during the taping of the DVD so It's not Real Deal II although it is very likely that I'm gonna use that kit for the follow up, it's a clean kit and easy to work with.
With this Caddy I could experiment with decal printing and application which can be quite tricky...the trick is to leave it alone as much as possible. :biggrin: I tried to get rid of air too much damaging the decals leaving small blank spots. Also the glossier the surface the better.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2009, 05:47 PM~13030421
> *Thanks for al your comments!
> 
> The yellow Caddy was build during the taping of the DVD so It's not Real Deal II although it is very likely that I'm gonna use that kit for the follow up, it's a clean kit and easy to work with.
> With this Caddy I could experiment with decal printing and application which can be quite tricky...the trick is to leave it alone as much as possible. :biggrin: I tried to get rid of air too much damaging the decals leaving small blank spots. Also the glossier the surface the better.
> *



:biggrin: are your DVD's avalible now? if so , where can i grab one?


----------



## DJ-ROY

Good to hear some updates 
Nice work J


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2009, 07:38 PM~13031442
> *Good to hear some updates
> Nice work J
> *


X2....MASTER J :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

New pics of The Lost Angel theme ride.
This is before putting the clearcoat on...you never know what might happen...  
It was a [email protected]#%& to get right mainly because I needed to plan everything and time is running out leaving for Japan next week.










I collected every pic I could find from The Lost Angel on the internet , since the novel is not yet avialable over here. Scaled everything, left spots open on the paintjob so that the silver base is visible through the graphics...kinda tricky still need to some touching up here and there.


















Used the little wing graphic instead of the original flag emblem. I'm gonna create a new one later that is slightly bigger with more of a 3D effect.


































Decals worked perfect, I used a picture of the Lost Angel figurine for the angel wing graphics on the roof and hood.
Two light coats of clear tommorow and 12 hours after that 1 more and 2 heavy coats hopefully everything will stay intact.


----------



## Siim123

HOLY SH**********T :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
Thats.... FUCKIN INSANE, DANG I LOVE IT :0


----------



## josh 78

THATS A NICE JOB.....REALY TIGHT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

that car is sweet wild grafix on it, jevries you out did your self this time :worship:


----------



## old low&slo

jevries that is one bad ass paint job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 10:43 AM~13144091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM :0


----------



## Pokey

Love that paint job! :cheesy:


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 BIG thumb up bro , tight ass paint :biggrin: im lovin your style.........


----------



## jevries

THANX!!   

Does anyone know how you can paint the rims of your wire wheels?
Do you need to sand them or can you just spraypaint over the chrome? Never tried it but I can imagine the paint starting to crawl because it doesn't have enough grip.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 12:43 PM~13144662
> *THANX!!
> 
> Does anyone know how you can paint the rims of your wire wheels?
> Do you need to sand them or can you just spraypaint over the chrome? Never tried it but I can imagine the paint starting to crawl because it doesn't have enough grip.
> *


try etch priming them first but 1.24 i just paint over the chrome 

also you the man j that is amazing :0


----------



## Siim123

Chrome comes off when you put it in Coca Cola for 2-3 days.
Proof pic from Estonian forum:
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t54/Ahwike/PB060936.jpg


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2009, 12:31 PM~13144955
> *Chrome comes off when you put it in Coca Cola for 2-3 days.
> Proof pic from Estonian forum:
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t54/Ahwike/PB060936.jpg
> *


Holy shit! :0 Thanks for the tip!

Thanks Rollindeep!! Gonna try it over the chrome first to see what happens....otherwise I'm gonna use Coke! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

that 64 is bad ass


----------



## Mr Biggs

Very clean 64. I like the way it's coming out . Keep up the good work J. As for painting the spokes just do like rollindeep said add a real light coat of primer then the paint should stick with no problem.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 12:46 PM~13145061
> *Very clean 64. I like the way it's coming out . Keep up the good work J. As for painting the spokes just do like rollindeep said add a real light coat of primer then the paint should stick with no problem.
> *


Thanx Bigg's! Just painted one rim see what happens if it sucks I'm gonna prime it and do it over again.  

Thanx Kris!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

The car came out very clean J!!!! Great job :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 12:51 PM~13145093
> *Thanx Bigg's! Just painted one rim see what happens if it sucks I'm gonna prime it and do it over again.
> 
> Thanx Kris!!
> *


Yeah If you don't prime it the paint won't stick and it will drip much faster and look like shit.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 01:00 PM~13145173
> *Yeah If you don't prime it the paint won't stick and it will drip much faster and look like shit.
> *


Will wait and see what happens...but I got the feeling I should have gone with the primer since it also needs some durabillity as well rolling on the streets.  

By the way your friend Alex is he going to the Tokyo lowridershow on March 15?


----------



## jevries

Ready to get hacked into pieces!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 01:04 PM~13145205
> *Will wait and see what happens...but I got the feeling I should have gone with the primer since it also needs some durabillity as well rolling on the streets.
> 
> By the way your friend Alex is he going to the Tokyo lowridershow on March 15?
> *


He was supposed to. They had him booked for 3 weeks, But some thing's came up and now he hast to leave the Germany sooner. But he goes back to and forth to Japan about 6 time's a year. He is Yasu's compadre and stays with him when he is out there.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 01:10 PM~13145237
> *He was supposed to. They had him booked for 3 weeks, But some thing's came up and now he hast to leave the Germany sooner. But he goes back to and forth to Japan about 6 time's a year. He is Yasu's compadre and stays with him when he is out there.
> *


Damn! That's one lucky guy! :0 Man, I wish I could live there for a while but renting a home is hella expensive.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13144987
> *Holy shit! :0 Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Thanks Rollindeep!! Gonna try it over the chrome first to see what happens....otherwise I'm gonna use Coke! :biggrin:
> *


  
But im not so sure that it comes of when you have primed it...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2009, 01:21 PM~13145310
> *
> But im not so sure that it comes of when you have primed it...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

The paint and graphics look Super Firme on the 63. Nice work Jevries. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

The graffics came out bad ass! I read you had problems with the clear. Was it on this one? I hope it wasnt much of a problem.


----------



## jevries

First stage...Primed lexan caprice body cut into lot's of bits and pieces, vacformed sides and otherparts and used it to extend the rear, roof, etc. Metal to create the rocker panels, packaging materials used on corners and other elements.
Used several scaled pics to get the right dimensions...still a pain to work with since it is flat and you can't actually see how it curves. Created patterns/templates before cutting parts to the right sizes and making sure both sides match.
The size fits between 1/10 and 1/12...prolly 1/11. :biggrin: With bumpers it's over 50cm long.
More pics coming!


----------



## undercoverimpala

:0 Very impressive brother!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 1 2009, 02:00 PM~13145510
> *The graffics came out bad ass! I read  you had problems with the clear. Was it on this one? I hope it wasnt much of a problem.
> *


Thanx guys! Apreciate it, always a good stimulans to get going when people like your work!

Yes, it was this ride that went wrong when clearing the flaky silver..some parts looked like Hamerite afterwards...fortunately most of the parts are covered by the large decal on the trunk and the gun metal color on top of the silver.


----------



## jevries

Stage two. Cut, stretched, bend, forced the plastic in ways it would normaly not go and superglued it together. I use packaging materials, glued together and poured resin inside to create a more solid workable part.
In between I primered the body and used black tape to see where I was going. 


















Although a pain...I love scratch building!!


----------



## Mexicali

hey jevries cool work man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 03:22 PM~13145633
> *Stage two. Cut, stretched, bend, forced the plastic in ways it would normaly not go and superglued it together. I use packaging materials, glued together and poured resin inside to create a more solid workable part.
> In between I primered the body and used black tape to see where I was going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although a pain...I love scratch building!!
> *


is this going to be a 1 off.... or cast...???
I am down for one FOR SURE, if you were to make a few copies


----------



## sidetoside

Amazing work J , im speechless !

Do you want cast it in Resin or Lexan ?

And when you thing its done ???

I want one !


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 02:22 PM~13145633
> *Stage two. Cut, stretched, bend, forced the plastic in ways it would normaly not go and superglued it together. I use packaging materials, glued together and poured resin inside to create a more solid workable part.
> In between I primered the body and used black tape to see where I was going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although a pain...I love scratch building!!
> *


looking good so far. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

That's one sick LAC...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 12:43 PM~13144091
> *New pics of The Lost Angel theme ride.
> This is before putting the clearcoat on...you never know what might happen...
> It was a [email protected]#%& to get right mainly because I needed to plan everything and time is running out leaving for Japan next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I collected every pic I could find from The Lost Angel on the internet , since the novel is not yet avialable over here. Scaled everything, left spots open on the paintjob so that the silver base is visible through the graphics...kinda tricky still need to some touching up here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the little wing graphic instead of the original flag emblem. I'm gonna create a new one later that is slightly bigger with more of a 3D effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decals worked perfect, I used a picture of the Lost Angel figurine for the angel wing graphics on the roof and hood.
> Two light coats of clear tommorow and 12 hours after that 1 more and 2 heavy coats hopefully everything will stay intact.
> *


way cool paint !! nice job on the patterns!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 11:22 PM~13145633
> *Stage two. Cut, stretched, bend, forced the plastic in ways it would normaly not go and superglued it together. I use packaging materials, glued together and poured resin inside to create a more solid workable part.
> In between I primered the body and used black tape to see where I was going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although a pain...I love scratch building!!
> *


Looking forward to see this Lac' finished :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## COAST2COAST

that paint is flawless , too sick !


----------



## mcloven

bad ass jervies


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## jevries

Thanx everyone for your replies!! Just put on the clearcoat and so far it looks good.

The BIG body wil be finished when I get back from Japan, will proly take a couple of months to have it completely finished. I'm working on the bumpers and getting the overall body in the right shape with bondo.
It's going to be casted for a series of super exclusive RC rides. As for now there are no plans to sell the bodies seperatly.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 01:46 PM~13145061
> *Very clean 64. I like the way it's coming out . Keep up the good work J. As for painting the spokes just do like rollindeep said add a real light coat of primer then the paint should stick with no problem.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

WOW HOMIE IM SPEECHLESS... GREAT JOB ON THE CUSTOM BIG BODY ALSO


----------



## MTX686

Hey J, Do you still own Blue in da Face? When did you build that one? That truck is still my ALL TIME favorite model! Such a bad ass ride!


----------



## jevries

Thanx appreciate all the comments!! :thumbsup: 

I still own Blue in tha Face. I'm going to take it with me this time to Japan, I know they love beddancers as well.


----------



## raystrey

GOOOOOD DAAAAAMMMMN

you had no post since last October and then BANG you knocked us the fuck out with that Impala. Bad ass work .


----------



## mats36

Holy hell..Awesome job on that big body!!


----------



## EVIL C

Hot to def j


----------



## DJ-ROY

That 64' :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!! More updates soon!


----------



## SOLO1

WOW THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models

just amazing work bro, outstanding.


----------



## RIP Viejo

kudos/....you are a true master ~


----------



## undead white boy

My question is bro where did you get that HUGE big body?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 2 2009, 02:42 PM~13156728
> *My question is bro where did you get that HUGE big body?
> *


 :twak: :twak: read homie  he scratchbuilt it using a caprice body as a start....


great work up in here J.... glad to see you at the bench


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2009, 06:25 PM~13157125
> *:twak:  :twak:  read homie    he scratchbuilt it using a caprice body as a start....
> great work up in here J.... glad to see you at the bench
> *


Theres caprices that big?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 2 2009, 03:28 PM~13157147
> *Theres caprices that big?
> *


rc-10


----------



## LocoMoco

Great work! Coo to see art work being built. Cant Wait to see it Hoppin


----------



## jevries

Thanx for all your comments!! Tomorow I have two days off so I can do some more work!

Parma makes 1/10 Caprice lexan bodies....fully out of proportion  which goes for nearly every RC body except for some bodies created by Tamiya.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 3 2009, 01:00 AM~13160986
> *Thanx for all your comments!! Tomorow I have two days off so I can do some more work!
> 
> Parma makes 1/10 Caprice lexan bodies....fully out of proportion  which goes for nearly every RC body except for some bodies created by Tamiya.
> *


x-100000.Ive seen some Very nice RC bodies from Tamiya back in the day.I like what you did.Lots of creativity and scratchbuilding.If it was easy....we'd all do it.


----------



## jevries

More progress on The Lost Angel SixFo:

Working on the bumperkit using the cap of a can of shaving soap, another cap and created a ring with rounded 
edges by cutting a plastic bottle. The size is pretty good since the wheels that are on this ride fit snug inside.
The red cap I will use to close the back of the bumperkit. I don't think it will be ready for Japan because I need 
to make a mold for it and time is running out.
The fender skirts need some more bondo and sanding to make em fit properly.


































Painted the rim black with a chrome ring.










Ride is drying on the central heater so that I can sand and polish it on Sunday.


----------



## Siim123

Dang, nice work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 4 2009, 05:55 AM~13175022
> *Dang, nice work bro! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro!! Your ride came out good as well.


----------



## modeltech

just FACINATING work bro!!! :0 :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 4 2009, 09:07 AM~13176460
> *just FACINATING work bro!!!  :0  :worship:
> *


Thanx bro!! With all these packaging materials it feels like being a kid again! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 4 2009, 06:04 PM~13176417
> *Thanx bro!! Your ride came out good as well.
> *


Yours is better! :biggrin: 
You are like god to me, I'm a big fan of your builds :worship: :worship: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

now thats creativity..........gives me a few ideas!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Some other rides I've been working on. These two are used for my DVD Lock & Hop. 
The '64 is an AMT kit which is inferior compared to the Revell version but I wanted to show how to work with a one piece chassis.
I used a Graphic created by Puro and it was the first time working with custom decals. This one was printed on 
white decal paper which I don't like because of the thickness and it doesn't blend in as nicely as it would using clear decal paper on a silver base.
The decals near the front fenders are printed on clear paper and I created a fade using the can.


























Since I have a love/hate affair painting models, it's more a nessecary evil to me :biggrin: , I tried to create a fade effect using clear decal paper.
By placing the model on my scanner and using photoshop I created the fade graphics. 
Designing graphics this way you need to work in layer multply setting because the colors don't represent the outcome since ink is transparant. 
It's more or less working the same way as with candy colors. The original print is a fade from deep purple to pink.
came out good although I was a bit to hasty applying the decals...the clear needs to dry at least 12 hours otherwise the decals get damaged real easy...and that's what happened on some spots. 
All in all you can achief great effects working with custom made decals and this is just a small taste of it.










Back to work!


----------



## 408models

:wow: :around: :thumbsup:  :0 

AMAZING BRO


----------



## Siim123

DAMN! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mats36

Holy ****, That Lac is....damn, haven't got words for it :biggrin: The 64 is about in the same position as the comments for the Lac...


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2009, 02:36 PM~13178148
> *  :wow:  :around:  :thumbsup:    :0
> 
> AMAZING BRO
> *


x2 :0


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys! Appreciate your comments! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

i am likin the yellow caddy bro!! i like it all, but those colors are sweet on the caddy!!!


----------



## lolow

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2009, 07:36 PM~13178148
> *  :wow:  :around:  :thumbsup:    :0
> 
> AMAZING BRO
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Nothin' but RESPECT for these builds!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 4 2009, 01:22 PM~13177944
> *Some other rides I've been working on. These two are used for my DVD Lock & Hop.
> The '64 is an AMT kit which is inferior compared to the Revell version but I wanted to show how to work with a one piece chassis.
> I used a Graphic created by Puro and it was the first time working with custom decals. This one was printed on
> white decal paper which I don't like because of the thickness and it doesn't blend in as nicely as it would using clear decal paper on a silver base.
> The decals near the front fenders are printed on clear paper and I created a fade using the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have a love/hate affair painting models, it's more a nessecary evil to me :biggrin: , I tried to create a fade effect using clear decal paper.
> By placing the model on my scanner and using photoshop I created the fade graphics.
> Designing graphics this way you need to work in layer multply setting because the colors don't represent the outcome since ink is transparant.
> It's more or less working the same way as with candy colors. The original print is a fade from deep purple to pink.
> came out good although I was a bit to hasty applying the decals...the clear needs to dry at least 12 hours otherwise the decals get damaged real easy...and that's what happened on some spots.
> All in all you can achief great effects working with custom made decals and this is just a small taste of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work!
> *


lovin that caddy very nice


----------



## just_a-doodz

Jevries...you sir are amazing.The imagination it takes to do what you do is great.Not everyone can invision "trash" turning into something truly amazing.Thank you for posting these.Really shows what a person can do if they try.


----------



## regalistic

killer as always bro....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 4 2009, 10:50 PM~13186672
> *Jevries...you sir are amazing.The imagination it takes to do what you do is great.Not everyone can invision "trash" turning into something truly amazing.Thank you for posting these.Really shows what a person can do if they try.
> *


Thanx bro! Just want to show you guys you can create great parts for your model cars using all kinds of packaging materials. It's like a puzzle collecting and matching parts this way and the possibilities are endless.  

Thanx everyone for your comments!! :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 5 2009, 12:57 AM~13186763
> *Thanx bro! Just want to show you guys you can create great parts for your model cars using all kinds of packaging materials. It's like a puzzle collecting and matching parts this way and the possibilities are endless.
> 
> Thanx everyone for your comments!! :thumbsup:
> *


LOL...I know.My wife always asks me why I keep all this random stuff...(lids,containers,bottles...etc.)Im like..."I might need it."She doesnt get it...LOL.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 4 2009, 11:08 PM~13186905
> *LOL...I know.My wife always asks me why I keep all this random stuff...(lids,containers,bottles...etc.)Im like..."I might need it."She doesnt get it...LOL.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Received a package 2 weeks ago:










Wanna thank Beto for the '64's and BIG thanx to Bigpoppa for taking such good care taking the cars apart and shipping these cars to me!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The Regal bodies look really good and they are huge, bigger than 1/10 scale...prolly somehting like 1/8.
Can't wait to start working on these rides!!


----------



## caprice on dz

who's doing the regals? I haven't seen them yet


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 5 2009, 12:34 AM~13187133
> *Received a package 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna thank Beto for the '64's and BIG thanx to Bigpoppa for taking such good care taking the cars apart and shipping these cars to me!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> The Regal bodies look really good and they are huge, bigger than 1/10 scale...prolly somehting like 1/8.
> Can't wait to start working on these rides!!
> *


cant wait to see what you do with these! 
...but i wanna see more of the BIG big body, lol


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 5 2009, 12:43 AM~13187622
> *cant wait to see what you do with these!
> ...but i wanna see more of the BIG big body, lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Will some pics of the BIG body later on. Right now it looks terrible with all the bondo and sanded parts.  

Motormaxx made these I think almost 2 years ago. I've send an email to Motormaxx and got a great deal of $25 each. Ordered 4 pieces. They come in cases of 2.


----------



## caprice on dz

cool, I'll have to look into them


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 5 2009, 01:55 AM~13187682
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Will some pics of the BIG body later on. Right now it looks terrible with all the bondo and sanded parts.
> 
> Motormaxx made these I think almost 2 years ago. I've send an email to Motormaxx and got a great deal of $25 each. Ordered 4 pieces. They come in cases of 2.
> *


nice! I remember a couple years back when they cleared them out at walmart for 15.00 and I wanted one, but by the time I found out they were clearence they were all gone. OG price was like 59.99


----------



## caprice on dz

oh yeah I forgot to ask, DC or plastic?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2009, 02:09 AM~13187750
> *oh yeah I forgot to ask, DC or plastic?
> *


plastic!, they are huge also.almost 2 feet long


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Those bodies look sweet! Thier gonna make some bad ass rides.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 5 2009, 07:13 AM~13188029
> *Those bodies look sweet! Thier gonna make some bad ass rides.
> *


X2.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 4 2009, 11:34 PM~13187133
> *Received a package 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna thank Beto for the '64's and BIG thanx to Bigpoppa for taking such good care taking the cars apart and shipping these cars to me!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> The Regal bodies look really good and they are huge, bigger than 1/10 scale...prolly somehting like 1/8.
> Can't wait to start working on these rides!!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 4 2009, 04:52 AM~13175012
> *More progress on The Lost Angel SixFo:
> 
> Working on the bumperkit using the cap of a can of shaving soap, another cap and created a ring with rounded
> edges by cutting a plastic bottle. The size is pretty good since the wheels that are on this ride fit snug inside.
> The red cap I will use to close the back of the bumperkit. I don't think it will be ready for Japan because I need
> to make a mold for it and time is running out.
> The fender skirts need some more bondo and sanding to make em fit properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted the rim black with a chrome ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride is drying on the central heater so that I can sand and polish it on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAD PROPS J. i love to see things getting fabricated!! keep up the great work.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 05:42 AM~13188154
> *MAD PROPS J. i love to see things getting fabricated!! keep up the great work.
> *


Thanx man!! Will post more fabricating pics in the future!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 5 2009, 04:13 AM~13188029
> *Those bodies look sweet! Thier gonna make some bad ass rides.
> *


They are gonna fly! :biggrin: :biggrin: Super high rear cylinders, but laying as low as possible!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

you should do a telescoping cylinder.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 5 2009, 09:40 AM~13189633
> *you should do a telescoping cylinder.
> *


I had those on the black '64 before using an antenna but it didn't hold for too long...I think using better materials it should work just fine.


----------



## dink

i like how that 64 is coming along. did you make those rims


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 6 2009, 11:44 PM~13206876
> *i like how that 64 is coming along. did you make those rims
> *


Thanx!
Yeah, I created those wheels using the wires of the 1/10 Pegasus wheels. The rim is from a 1/22 scale stadium truck and the tires are normally used on RC planes. White wall I cut using white sticky vinyl.


----------



## dink

well if you decide to start selling those please let me know. i gotta a 1 12 scale 57 chevy that looks crazy on 1 18 scale spokes :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 7 2009, 12:27 AM~13207119
> *well if you decide to start selling those please let me know. i gotta a 1 12 scale 57 chevy that looks crazy on 1 18 scale spokes :biggrin:
> *


Since I do not have the time myself I discussed things with Bigpoppa on getting these wheels made. Still need to figure out what type of adapter to create to make em fit on several different cars


----------



## oldskool 67

JEVRIES, your work is one of a kind, thanks for sharing it with the LIL people :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

NICE WORK I WISH I COULD DO THAT HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I didn't realize you made those rims. They are the best big wheels I've ever seen. As always love the work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanx for your positive comments!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Here a coupe of more pics of the BIG body I'm working on.

Trunklit using styrene and packaging materials.

















Inside the BIG body...used all kinds of curved beams to get the right shape. 
Poured resin in to fill gaps and holes.










It's hard to work from pictures and still getting it almost 100% right.
My good friend Mario Montano from AZ Imperials C.C. helped me out a lot by measuring 
the sizes on his car which is the one in the template.
The wheel base was off same thing for the length of the fins.
Got most measurements right at this point.


















Constructing and shaping the hood of the car.










Enjoy!!


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 03:04 AM~13207404
> *Thanx for your positive comments!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a coupe of more pics of the BIG body I'm working on.
> 
> Trunklit using styrene and packaging materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the BIG body...used all kinds of curved beams to get the right shape.
> Poured resin in to fill gaps and holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to work from pictures and still getting it almost 100% right.
> My good friend Mario Montano from AZ Imperials C.C. helped me out a lot by measuring
> the sizes on his car which is the one in the template.
> The wheel base was off same thing for the length of the fins.
> Got most measurements right at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructing and shaping the hood of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


man j this big body is just coming out hard homie. u r just one crazy guy when it come to building these rc's it just amazes me on how creative u get on them keep up the good work. oh and that 2dr caddy ur building OMG i loves it nice job homie.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 7 2009, 03:15 AM~13207494
> *man j this big body is just coming out hard homie. u r just one crazy guy when it come to building these rc's  it just amazes me on how creative u get on them keep up the good work. oh and that 2dr caddy ur building OMG i loves it nice job homie.
> *


Thanks a lot bro!! Appreciate it bigtime!

The Big body comes along just fine still lot's of work to be done. When the body is finished it's time to start working on the interior. I hope to be hopping through the lowlands this summer!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Are you gonna make a continental kit for your caddy too? :yes:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 7 2009, 03:34 AM~13207518
> *Are you gonna make a continental kit for your caddy too? :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

Conti kit and castle grill as well.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

MAN! You need to sell some. Even if it was a kit I know I'd buy at least one.


----------



## sidetoside

Awesome work J , im speechless . Thats real Modelbuilding !

You say that anyone can buy that in ......any time ?

Right ? 

And where ???


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 02:04 AM~13207404
> *Thanx for your positive comments!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a coupe of more pics of the BIG body I'm working on.
> 
> Trunklit using styrene and packaging materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the BIG body...used all kinds of curved beams to get the right shape.
> Poured resin in to fill gaps and holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to work from pictures and still getting it almost 100% right.
> My good friend Mario Montano from AZ Imperials C.C. helped me out a lot by measuring
> the sizes on his car which is the one in the template.
> The wheel base was off same thing for the length of the fins.
> Got most measurements right at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructing and shaping the hood of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


Amazing Big J
uffin:


----------



## mademan

DAMN!!!... just DAMN!! great work bro!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 02:04 AM~13207404
> *Thanx for your positive comments!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a coupe of more pics of the BIG body I'm working on.
> 
> Trunklit using styrene and packaging materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the BIG body...used all kinds of curved beams to get the right shape.
> Poured resin in to fill gaps and holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to work from pictures and still getting it almost 100% right.
> My good friend Mario Montano from AZ Imperials C.C. helped me out a lot by measuring
> the sizes on his car which is the one in the template.
> The wheel base was off same thing for the length of the fins.
> Got most measurements right at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructing and shaping the hood of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


I like your work . That Caddy going to be bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 7 2009, 05:29 AM~13207592
> *Awesome work J , im speechless . Thats real Modelbuilding !
> 
> You say that anyone can buy that in ......any time ?
> 
> Right ?
> 
> And where  ???
> *



Thanx!!

The plan is to create an exclusive series of build RC BIG bodies and put them on a new website for sale. As for now there are no plans to produce a whole series of bodies and sell them seperatly but who knows?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 10:01 AM~13208218
> *Thanx!!
> 
> The plan is to create an exclusive  series of build RC BIG bodies and put them on a new website for sale. As for now there are no plans to produce a whole series of bodies and sell them seperatly but who knows?
> *


But I can dream can't I? Lol if you do sell just a body... You know I'm down for at least one


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 7 2009, 12:05 PM~13208565
> *But I can dream can't I? Lol if you do sell just a body... You know I'm down for at least one
> *


why not get 1 of the remote control big bodies and build that like your 1:1


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2009, 10:15 AM~13208639
> *why  not  get  1  of  the  remote  control  big  bodies  and  build that  like your  1:1
> *


There's your option!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 12:22 PM~13208697
> *There's your option!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just saying you know ! if the body is included withe the  working set up the just detail around that right LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 02:04 AM~13207404
> *Thanx for your positive comments!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a coupe of more pics of the BIG body I'm working on.
> 
> Trunklit using styrene and packaging materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the BIG body...used all kinds of curved beams to get the right shape.
> Poured resin in to fill gaps and holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to work from pictures and still getting it almost 100% right.
> My good friend Mario Montano from AZ Imperials C.C. helped me out a lot by measuring
> the sizes on his car which is the one in the template.
> The wheel base was off same thing for the length of the fins.
> Got most measurements right at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructing and shaping the hood of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin: sick sick work


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 4 2009, 11:22 AM~13177944
> *Some other rides I've been working on. These two are used for my DVD Lock & Hop.
> The '64 is an AMT kit which is inferior compared to the Revell version but I wanted to show how to work with a one piece chassis.
> I used a Graphic created by Puro and it was the first time working with custom decals. This one was printed on
> white decal paper which I don't like because of the thickness and it doesn't blend in as nicely as it would using clear decal paper on a silver base.
> The decals near the front fenders are printed on clear paper and I created a fade using the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have a love/hate affair painting models, it's more a nessecary evil to me :biggrin: , I tried to create a fade effect using clear decal paper.
> By placing the model on my scanner and using photoshop I created the fade graphics.
> Designing graphics this way you need to work in layer multply setting because the colors don't represent the outcome since ink is transparant.
> It's more or less working the same way as with candy colors. The original print is a fade from deep purple to pink.
> came out good although I was a bit to hasty applying the decals...the clear needs to dry at least 12 hours otherwise the decals get damaged real easy...and that's what happened on some spots.
> All in all you can achief great effects working with custom made decals and this is just a small taste of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OneLowBull

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice


----------



## mademan

My pockets aint that deep though, that's why.lol


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 7 2009, 10:59 AM~13209018
> *My pockets aint that deep though, that's why.lol
> *


I understand man.
Creating a bigass mold for it is gonna cost me quite a buck and getting a nice cast and proper finish isn't going to be easy either...that is IF everything works out first try. That's why I hesitate to do bodies only, time, money it doesn't pay off in the end. Let's see how things develope and than I can decide on it.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 03:04 AM~13207404
> *Thanx for your positive comments!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a coupe of more pics of the BIG body I'm working on.
> 
> Trunklit using styrene and packaging materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the BIG body...used all kinds of curved beams to get the right shape.
> Poured resin in to fill gaps and holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to work from pictures and still getting it almost 100% right.
> My good friend Mario Montano from AZ Imperials C.C. helped me out a lot by measuring
> the sizes on his car which is the one in the template.
> The wheel base was off same thing for the length of the fins.
> Got most measurements right at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructing and shaping the hood of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


NICE CADDY


----------



## BigPoppa

Beautiful work J. Timetable to this to be complete?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 7 2009, 12:14 PM~13209494
> *Beautiful work J.  Timetable to this to be complete?
> *


Well, I don't have "THE CLOCK" like Mini has... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
When I get back from Japan I basically have two projects to finish the DVD and the BIG body depending on other projects that come and go....I say summer of 09! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 03:46 PM~13210131
> *Well, I don't have "THE CLOCK" like Mini has... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> When I get back from Japan I basically have two projects to finish the DVD and the BIG body depending on other projects that come and go....I say summer of 09! :biggrin:
> *


LOL ! MY CLOCK HAS BEEN MIA FOR SOME TIME LOL! MAYBE THATS WHY I CAN'T SEEM TO MOVE LIKE I USE TO ! LOL ! :biggrin: 

THE WORKING MODELS AREN'T REALLY MY THING BUT I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS DVD ! THE REAL DEAL IS BY FAR THE BEST THING TO COME OF A WORKING SET-UP AND I THINK IF I KNOW THE WHY THAT WORKS I WOULD PROBLEY GIVE IT A SHOT BUT PROBLEY NEVER GET TO COMPARE TO THE REAL DEAL !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2009, 01:55 PM~13210179
> *LOL !  MY  CLOCK  HAS  BEEN  MIA  FOR  SOME TIME  LOL!  MAYBE  THATS  WHY  I  CAN'T  SEEM  TO  MOVE  LIKE  I  USE TO !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> THE  WORKING  MODELS  AREN'T  REALLY  MY  THING  BUT  I  CAN'T  WAIT  TO  SEE  THIS  DVD  !  THE  REAL  DEAL  IS  BY  FAR THE  BEST  THING  TO  COME  OF  A  WORKING  SET-UP  AND  I  THINK  IF  I  KNOW  THE  WHY THAT WORKS  I  WOULD  PROBLEY  GIVE IT  A SHOT  BUT  PROBLEY  NEVER  GET  TO  COMPARE  TO  THE  REAL  DEAL !
> *


Thanx Mini!
Although I'm very happy with how Real Deal came along in the view of the creator it's def not perfect enough...I know it can be at least 10X better. :yes:
Working on some new ideas and I'm pretty excited about it. Still it's pretty damn hard to get it right.


----------



## raiderz2001

nice work J :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 8 2009, 04:53 AM~13214959
> *Thanx Mini!
> Although I'm very happy with how Real Deal came along in the view of the creator it's def not perfect enough...I know it can be at least 10X better. :yes:
> Working on some new ideas and I'm pretty excited about it. Still it's pretty damn hard to get it right.
> *


10x ... damn . is that even possible? lol :roflmao:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl

Nice!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 8 2009, 08:24 AM~13215553
> *10x ... damn . is that even  possible? lol :roflmao:
> *


MOSDEF! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by raiderz2001_@Mar 8 2009, 07:29 AM~13215410
> *nice work J  :biggrin:
> *


Glad you like it Brian! I owe you one...of these?


----------



## jevries

*Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride*

It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!  
When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.  

































































Enjoy!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 08:07 AM~13246829
> *Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride
> 
> It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!
> When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


Woow its GREAT J
:worship:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 11 2009, 11:22 AM~13246936
> *Woow  its GREAT  J
> :worship:
> *


X 2 YEA... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

That looks awesome...but what it do?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 11 2009, 09:27 AM~13247495
> *That looks awesome...but what it do?
> *


Ehmm...well basically the same as it already did! You got it on tape!:biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 08:07 AM~13246829
> *Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride
> 
> It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!
> When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 408models

:0 :around:  :wow: SIK BRO


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Ready to roll in Tokyo!!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 10:21 AM~13248051
> *Ehmm...well basically the same as it already did! You got it on tape!:biggrin:
> *



ah, ok, I thought it might have gotten an updated suspension, but it's badass already


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 11 2009, 11:56 AM~13248849
> *ah, ok, I thought it might have gotten an updated suspension, but it's badass already
> *


Not yet, I'm gonna simplify this setup so that everything fits better with an interior. I experimented with different springs and stuff but the results where the oposite of what I had in mind. On my next setup I'm gonna go for coil under which gives better results. Also tried A-arm suspension but it needs too much force because of the short stroke. The front setup as it is right now is as basic as it can get but it works like a charm.


----------



## Models IV Life

GREAT WORK J!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHIT LOOKS SICK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 11 2009, 02:14 PM~13248991
> *GREAT WORK J!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHIT LOOKS SICK!! :biggrin:
> *


 x2 ! I JUST LOVE THE DECAL WORK MIXED IN WITH THE PAINT WORK YOU ADDED TO THIS THEN THE J~WIRES BOLTED ON ! THIS THING IS CRAZY NICE ! IF IT LOOKS AS GOOD IN PERSON AS IT DOES IN PICS I WOULD ALMOSE BE AFFARID TO PUT IT IN MOTION !


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys, means a lot!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

It's not flawless it's has some small spots here and there but it still looks pretty good. I'm satisfied with the result.  
If it get's wrecked I'll start over again! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 12:20 PM~13249050
> *x2 !  I  JUST  LOVE THE  DECAL  WORK  MIXED  IN  WITH THE  PAINT WORK  YOU  ADDED  TO  THIS    THEN  THE  J~WIRES  BOLTED  ON  !  THIS  THING  IS  CRAZY  NICE !  IF  IT  LOOKS  AS  GOOD IN  PERSON  AS IT  DOES  IN  PICS  I  WOULD  ALMOSE  BE  AFFARID  TO  PUT IT  IN  MOTION !
> *


I hear that, I couldn't believe the way he was beating up this one and the Beswitched 67, no mercy!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Man you have some kick ass builds man.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 11:07 AM~13246829
> *Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride
> 
> It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!
> When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


jevries, very slick ! man thats bad ass brother, but then all your work is !!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 11 2009, 01:14 PM~13249540
> *jevries, very slick ! man thats bad ass brother, but then all your work is !!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Gary!! Means a lot coming from you man! Living overseas the thing that kept me going back than was LRB with your work and that of other great builders.

To everyone: THANKS!! The appreciation towards my work is what keeps me going!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:0 :0 YO YO AWESOME REALY TIGHT LIKE THE PAINT JOB :thumbsup: THIS IS QULITY SCALE WORK


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 THATS TIGHT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

AWESOME!!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to start finishing the BIG body!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 11:33 PM~13255961
> *Thanx guys!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Can't wait to start finishing the BIG body!
> *


we need more .... I need more pics of the caddy!! lmao


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 07:07 AM~13246829
> *Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride
> 
> It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!
> When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


DAAAAAMMMNNN!!! SICK WORK BRO!


----------



## MTX686

that 64 an r/c?


----------



## jevries

Yes, it's a 1/12 RC lowrider. The same as it is featured in my Japan video from last year. First time I tried patterns I totally blew it because of the tape I used. This time it turned out nice.


----------



## MTX686

Ah right on! looks great man!


----------



## dodgerblue62

:worship: :worship: damn bro , you are truely a talented a model builder . your layouts and paint jobs are really off the chain . its always a pleasure looking at your builds. :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: ............


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BADD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

HOLY FREAKIN MONKEYS ASS ON A HORSES DICK THAT 64 IS SEXY AS HELL.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 AND THE BIG BODY IS JUST AS SICK BRO...HELLA NICE WORK :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

It came out sweet man! I realy like those rims.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 12 2009, 02:51 AM~13256660
> *Yes, it's a 1/12 RC lowrider. The same as it is featured in my Japan video from last year. First time I tried patterns I totally blew it because of the tape I used. This time it turned out nice.
> *


 What kind of tape do you use?


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 08:07 AM~13246829
> *Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride
> 
> It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!
> When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


that came out sick :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thank you all for the positive feedback!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I used fineline tape I bought in Japan it's similar to Tamiya tape. For the black parts I used some of that Blue crepe tape...better said crap tape. :angry: 

Just arrived in Tokyo, hella crowded on friday evening! Sunday is the Tokyo LRM show I hope it's gonna be something!!


----------



## sidetoside

You Lucky Guy !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 13 2009, 05:25 AM~13268060
> *Thank you all for the positive feedback!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I used fineline tape I bought in Japan it's similar to Tamiya tape. For the black parts I used some of that  Blue crepe tape...better said crap tape. :angry:
> 
> Just arrived in Tokyo, hella crowded on friday evening! Sunday is the Tokyo LRM show I hope it's gonna be something!!
> *



Enjoy it in Japan J


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 13 2009, 07:41 AM~13268694
> *Enjoy it in Japan J
> *


Thanx Roy!! I'm having a blast over here in Japan! I'm already depressed leaving it all behind within two weeks! Too much good stuff over here in every way possible. Def gonna try to live here for a year or so.
Tokyo lowrider show was really cool although I had expected to see more cars on the show area. Met some really nice people and made great contacts for business. They all loved The Lost Angel theme ride and wanted to buy, buy buy....so I need to get my butt to work when I get back!
Pictures will follow within 2 weeks.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Cool Man! Have some fun for me!


----------



## eastside1989

ENJOY....Have a safe trip...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 20 2009, 07:00 AM~13335103
> *Thanx Roy!! I'm having a blast over here in Japan! I'm already depressed leaving it all behind within two weeks! Too much good stuff over here in every way possible. Def gonna try to live here for a year or so.
> Tokyo lowrider show was really cool although I had expected to see more cars on the show area. Met some really nice people and made great contacts for business. They all loved The Lost Angel theme ride and wanted to buy, buy buy....so I need to get my butt to work when I get back!
> Pictures will follow within 2 weeks.
> *


Cant wait to see the Japan Trip Pics


----------



## jevries

Here's a bunch of Video stills:










Needless to say I had a GREAT time!! People were super friendly and
interested studying every part of my RC ride. Will be back next year!

Video will follow soon.


----------



## Tonioseven

Good sh!t, J!


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## jevries

THanx guys!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 25 2009, 08:16 AM~13685494
> *Here's a bunch of Video stills:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I had a GREAT time!! People were super friendly and
> interested studying every part of my RC ride. Will be back next year!
> 
> Video will follow soon.
> *



That video J 
Looking forward to that uffin:


----------



## jevries

*FINALLY!!!!!

After years of waiting and waiting it's sitting right in front me....the four door Big Body!
Thanx to homie DJ-Roy we finally have a fourdoor big body so I can start to create a mold and create some stunning RC big bodies!
Roy thanx for the Caprice, lolobike and rest of the goodies!! Appreciate it!    * 
*By the way your two door convertible 90's impala looks really good!  *


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 24 2009, 11:13 AM~14283535
> *FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> After years of waiting and waiting it's sitting right in front me....the four door Big Body!
> Thanx to homie DJ-Roy we finally have a fourdoor big body so I can start to create a mold and create some stunning RC big bodies!
> Roy thanx for the Caprice, lolobike and rest of the goodies!! Appreciate it!
> By the way your two door convertible 90's impala looks really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that an All American Resin ??????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

X2 LOOKS VERY VERY CLEAN


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 24 2009, 11:15 AM~14283559
> *is that an All American Resin ???????  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Yep! It's the one DJ-Roy laid his hands on and he lend it to me for creating the copies. Damn, finally!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SWEET J!! BEST OF LUCK BRO!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 24 2009, 11:34 AM~14283746
> *SWEET J!! BEST OF LUCK BRO!!
> *


Thanx bro!  

Two door convertible on it's way to DJ-Roy as well...finally after a month of trouble it has been shipped yesterday. Gonna make a couple of copies from that one as well so that we can create a Fleet of Big bodies in every style possible!


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE, will the moldings be bolder and the gaps deeper?
or are they ok on that resin?


----------



## Kirby

Hell yeah, thats good news j. But didnt you used to have one? And you sent it out? 

Sorry if that aint my buisness but i thought you already had one. 


So this makes 1/64th, 1/25th and 1/10th scale in your collection?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 24 2009, 11:44 AM~14283811
> *Hell yeah, thats good news j. But didnt you used to have one? And you sent it out?
> 
> Sorry if that aint my buisness but i thought you already had one.
> So this makes 1/64th, 1/25th and 1/10th scale in your collection?
> *


Three sizes fits all! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yeah, I had a AR limo BB once basically it went to the US and never came back, long and boring story... :biggrin: when I got it back after a long time I gave it to Big poppa because he's man of his word and always takes good care of shipping goods to me.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 24 2009, 11:43 AM~14283804
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  NICE, will the moldings be bolder and the gaps deeper?
> or are they ok on that resin?
> *


Not sure what you mean but this one looks pretty clean, better than the limo version I had. Still have to work on some of the stuff like headlights, hood, rear, etc. Also gonna try and find me a pressure pot, I want clean castings.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 24 2009, 03:03 PM~14285085
> *Not sure what you mean but this one looks pretty clean, better than the limo version I had. Still have to work on some of the stuff like headlights, hood, rear, etc. Also gonna try and find me a pressure pot, I want clean castings.
> *


Hell yeah. Will you be selling all 3 scales or are these for your own use? I'm just wondering. I couldnt afford anything like that right now. 

The 1/64th is still a wonder for me, i've been trying to just get hydros on one and thats hard enough.


----------



## 8-Ball

did i read that right you said rc big bodies. :0 :0 

if so man that would be awesome if you got into selling them cause a few homies might be interested in a rc big body. :biggrin: 

cant wait to see how they come out either way it goes.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 24 2009, 03:35 PM~14285409
> *did i read that right you said rc big bodies. :0  :0
> 
> if so man that would be awesome if you got into selling them cause a few homies might be interested in a rc big body.  :biggrin:
> 
> cant wait to see how they come out either way it goes.
> *


Hey bro, I'm not speaking for J but from what i've learned so far is he HAS rc big bodys. I don't think hes marketing them or selling them.

I hope he just sells the bodys. Cause he put alot of work into the 1/10th scale one. I wouldnt mind buying one of those if i can save for one.


----------



## 8-Ball

you and me both i thought he posted he was gonna make a rc 1/25th big body that would be another one added to my jevries builds i wish i could get list :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 24 2009, 03:49 PM~14285560
> *you and me both i thought he posted he was gonna make a rc 1/25th big body that would be another one added to my jevries builds i wish i could get list :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya on the wish list bro.

I think hes just gonna cast and sell but i'm not sure if hes gonna produce alot? or what his game plan is, that was my question too. 

I don't think they'll be r/c tho.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 24 2009, 08:21 PM~14283625
> *Yep! It's the one DJ-Roy laid his hands on and he lend it to me for creating the copies. Damn, finally!
> *


You are welcome J :thumbsup: 

We had a nice time Amsterdam today uffin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 24 2009, 02:44 PM~14285486
> *Hey bro, I'm not speaking for J but from what i've learned so far is he HAS rc big bodys. I don't think hes marketing them or selling them.
> 
> I hope he just sells the bodys. Cause he put alot of work into the 1/10th scale one. I wouldnt mind buying one of those if i can save for one.
> *



I will consider selling the bodies if all goes well and it's not too much work casting them.
The RC big bodies I build for myself but if anyone is interested and willing to pay the price than I have no problem selling them.   

The 1/10 big body still needs a lot of finishing but I managed to get the shape right which was a B$%^&


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14289490
> *I will consider selling the bodies if all goes well and it's not too much work casting them.
> The RC big bodies I build for myself but if anyone is interested and willing to pay the price than I have no problem selling them.
> 
> The 1/10 big body still needs a lot of finishing but I managed to get the shape right which was a B$%^&
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :yes:


----------



## jevries

I'm working on 2 rollin'/lifted RC chassis to see how it works out. One is already reserved for a customer in Japan, will post pics when it's finished. Got too many projects going on need to finish a couple. 
Bought a pressure pot to make clean bubble free castings. Can't wait!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SWEET!!! I WANT ONE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 09:07 AM~13246829
> *Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride
> 
> It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!
> When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 25 2009, 11:15 PM~14302871
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro! Still working on it skirts are almost ready same goes for the bumperkit.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 08:07 AM~13246829
> *Mr. Cartoon's The Lost Angel theme ride
> 
> It was still a bit of a rushjob getting everything done in time but for now I'm pretty happy with it!
> When I get home I'm gonna redo some of the chrome trim, more sanding and polishing, couple of touch, make it lay lower, antenna's, finish the fender skirts and bumperkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> *


that is tight 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2007, 09:38 AM~8412814
> *I thought it was time to start my own topic for the rides I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Deal '64 Chevy Impala is almost finished and it was a heck of a job to come up with the design for
> the working suspension and get it actualy done.
> Especialy the rear cylinders gave me a lot of headaches but finally perform excellent...
> although the highly modified servo motors are a bit noisy.
> 
> In the process it got some scratches and it needs to be touched up here and there.
> some parts are still mock up and needs to be mounted with small screws.
> The hood and trunk lit also need to be shaved a bit since they will not completely shut right now.
> 
> Ryan from Scalelows did the painting, engine and basically all of the detail work on the body and interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Car is equiped with 4 modified servo motors that lift and lower this ride all controled by a 6 function Radio and
> powered by a 3,7V battery.
> There are still 2 unused functions and I got some ideas how to put those to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the suspension parts actually work and the cylinders where made using allu tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is hidden inside the car and even the trunk is empty except for the two chuncks of lead that are in there and covered to make it sit into threewheel. I'm still working on the 3 pump setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I extended the upper A-arms to give it a bit more travel, you can see that the wheels are a bit tweaked inwards...the steering linkage was a B to create!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm MOSDEF going to build more rides with this setup since I worked out most of the bugs and those are going to be even better and cleaner than this one!
> I will have more pics coming up soon!
> Enjoy!
> *


holly shit thats sik!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

Thanks guys!! appreciate it!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 27 2009, 12:15 AM~14312684
> *Thanks guys!! appreciate it!
> *


any update photos of the BIG big body J ? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 27 2009, 12:29 AM~14313103
> *any update photos of the BIG big body J ?  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet. All I can tell is that I made a wooden pattern with the shape of the cars side to press the sturdy plastic into shape and filled it with rigid foam.
The front bumper is almost done and now it's time to sand the model completely and shape every part.


----------



## Kirby

:wave:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 28 2009, 04:12 PM~14322114
> *:wave:
> *


What up?

Will post pics of any progress tonight.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14324987
> *What up?
> 
> Will post pics of any progress tonight.
> *


 :biggrin:  
I still want one, lol


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14324987
> *What up?
> 
> Will post pics of any progress tonight.
> *


That's what I'm lookin for! You don't share with us any more!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14325268
> *That's what I'm lookin for! You don't share with us any more!
> *


That's prolly because I'm crazy busy, I have to focus on too many things at once


----------



## DJ-ROY

An R/C BIG BODY is SICK........  
Cant wait to see one.... :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## jevries

*Got some more work done on the Lost Angel. Skirts are finished and now I'm working on the bumperkit. *




























*I'm experimenting with different shapes to see what works best. After I'm done with the basic shape of the
wheel casing I'm going to vac-form it. The grey tire is the one I'm going to cast 
using 80 A shore black urethane.*



















*The bumper piece I created using part of purse/ wallet. I have cut it to size, made a silicone mold and finally put
together the pieces. I'm going to create yet another mold from the final piece*

By the way is there any chance a moderator could remove the 2007 from the topic's name?
Thanx!


----------



## jevries

*Forgot to include this one.*


----------



## Bos82

thats sick as hell bro. Way to get creative with the bumber kit too!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 WOW J  that looks killer man, nice work usein a change purse too  good ideah


----------



## Smallz

That's sick Jevries. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN!! THAT AWESOME!!! NICE WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

that's tight


----------



## DJ-ROY

That Lost angel IMPALA looks TIGHT AS HELL... uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

BEAUTIFUL WORK J!! I NEED TO SEE MORE OT THE BOTTOM. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## raiderz2001

nice work J


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: NAM J THAT IS WICKED MY BROTHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!!   

Will post some new stuff soon!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn J, that is looking beautiful!!! Nice work!!


----------



## oldskool 67

Much respect to you Jevries, you're in a class of your own. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanx for the comments!!   

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*RC CRUIZERZZZZZ.....*</span></span>

*Here's another project I'm working on, actually I'm building two of these RC cruiserzzz. 
This one is already sold to a customer in Japan.
It's basically a try-out for the Real Deal II using different techniques to make it roll, steer 
and lift all corners. There's also an option to add a special hopper motor to make it hop but
this is going to be a non hopping version.

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

The "hydraulics" all work proportional so you can adjust the speed of lifting and dumping
which is a really cool feature and gives it a much more authentic motion.*

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*I know the springs on these types of Caddies are usually mounted directly on top of the rear axle
but because of limited space I had to go for the spring on trailing arm aproach.
Two special pager gearmotors make this ride roll as smooth as an ....electric wheelchair... :biggrin: 
This drive setup is pretty expensive with $18 for each motor plus a special micro
Electronic Speed Controler (ESC) setting me back $58 but it's all worth it since it works flawless.
The slingshot keeps the axle centered*
*The front is basically a U-bar but with a steering part. I added a bit more realism using lower A-arms. 
Tiny pierced metal balls act as balljoints inside the arms.*

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/spindle1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Chassis' are almost done and I will post pics and a vid when they are completely finished.*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS BAD ASS J!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

I'm speechless!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 05:03 AM~14645251
> *Much respect to you Jevries, you're in a class of your own. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks everyone for your comments!!


----------



## TBK1

have you finished the caddy yet? thats what i'm waiting to see.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Aug 1 2009, 06:56 AM~14645443
> *have you finished the caddy yet? thats what i'm waiting to see.
> *


Nope, that project is put on hold till October this year. Plan is to squeeze a bunch of 1/25 big bodies out first, create an RC cruizer chassis for another Japanese customer and then proceed with the 1/10 version.


----------



## ptman2002

what kind of price are we looking at on the big bodies? just wondering so i can be prepared. nice work Jevries. check out my thread for the updates i just did, see what you think of my new work.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 1 2009, 08:15 AM~14645638
> *what kind of price are we looking at on the big bodies?  just wondering so i can be prepared.  nice work Jevries.  check out my thread for the updates i just did,  see what you think of my new work.
> *


Not sure exactly since I need to figure out how much time and resin it will cost me to cast the complete kit with chassis and all.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 1 2009, 08:50 AM~14645780
> *Not sure exactly since I need to figure out how much time and resin it will cost me to cast the complete kit with chassis and all.
> *


YOU DO GREAT WORK I WAS WONDERING WHAT WOULD THE IMPALA IN YOUR AVI RUN? OR A BIG BODY WITH THAT HYDRAULIC SET-UP? THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 1 2009, 09:39 AM~14646024
> *YOU DO GREAT WORK I WAS WONDERING WHAT WOULD THE IMPALA IN YOUR AVI RUN? OR A BIG BODY WITH THAT HYDRAULIC SET-UP? THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx!
Since I can't free up time from my daily work as a freelance designer I only build models as part of my job. If you want to know about pricing please pm me.


----------



## low4oshow

bro ,you give me so many ideas.
lovin tha rc cruizerz. want my hands on one asap!
lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 1 2009, 05:32 PM~14648372
> *bro ,you give me so many ideas.
> lovin tha rc cruizerz. want my hands on one asap!
> lol j/k :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear!!
There's so many items out here you can use.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SIKK fukkin work on the Imp J. I am LOVING that color combo bro. SIKK!! Good sh!t bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 2 2009, 07:22 AM~14651177
> *SIKK fukkin work on the Imp J. I am LOVING that color combo bro. SIKK!! Good sh!t bro! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro!!


----------



## raiderz2001

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 1 2009, 05:14 AM~14645265
> *Thanx for the comments!!
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>RC CRUIZERZZZZZ.....</span></span>
> 
> Here's another project I'm working on, actually I'm building two of these RC cruiserzzz.
> This one is already sold to a customer in Japan.
> It's basically a try-out for the Real Deal II using different techniques to make it roll, steer
> and lift all corners. There's also an option to add a special hopper motor to make it hop but
> this is going to be a non hopping version.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> The "hydraulics" all work proportional so you can adjust the speed of lifting and dumping
> which is a really cool feature and gives it a much more authentic motion.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> I know the springs on these types of Caddies are usually mounted directly on top of the rear axle
> but because of limited space I had to go for the spring on trailing arm aproach.
> Two special pager gearmotors make this ride roll as smooth as an ....electric wheelchair... :biggrin:
> This drive setup is pretty expensive with $18 for each motor plus a special micro
> Electronic Speed Controler (ESC) setting me back $58 but it's all worth it since it works flawless.
> The slingshot keeps the axle centered
> The front is basically a U-bar but with a steering part. I added a bit more realism using lower A-arms.
> Tiny pierced metal balls act as balljoints inside the arms.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/spindle1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Chassis' are almost done and I will post pics and a vid when they are completely finished.
> 
> 
> *



damn J thats sick


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 1 2009, 08:14 AM~14645265
> *Thanx for the comments!!
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>RC CRUIZERZZZZZ.....</span></span>
> 
> Here's another project I'm working on, actually I'm building two of these RC cruiserzzz.
> This one is already sold to a customer in Japan.
> It's basically a try-out for the Real Deal II using different techniques to make it roll, steer
> and lift all corners. There's also an option to add a special hopper motor to make it hop but
> this is going to be a non hopping version.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> The "hydraulics" all work proportional so you can adjust the speed of lifting and dumping
> which is a really cool feature and gives it a much more authentic motion.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> I know the springs on these types of Caddies are usually mounted directly on top of the rear axle
> but because of limited space I had to go for the spring on trailing arm aproach.
> Two special pager gearmotors make this ride roll as smooth as an ....electric wheelchair... :biggrin:
> This drive setup is pretty expensive with $18 for each motor plus a special micro
> Electronic Speed Controler (ESC) setting me back $58 but it's all worth it since it works flawless.
> The slingshot keeps the axle centered
> The front is basically a U-bar but with a steering part. I added a bit more realism using lower A-arms.
> Tiny pierced metal balls act as balljoints inside the arms.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/rcroller3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/spindle1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Chassis' are almost done and I will post pics and a vid when they are completely finished.
> 
> 
> *






some great work J  

i just wish i knew where to even start one one of these  to build one myself


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys! Will post a supershort video soon.


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 4 2009, 07:24 AM~14669032
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 06:03 AM~14645251
> *Much respect to you Jevries, you're in a class of your own. :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## jevries

*Some news from the grapevine:*</span>

*I've been approached by Director/ and editor Ethan Emaniquis after seeing my videoclips on Youtube to create a working
lowrider model for the upcoming feature film MACHETE starring Danny Trejo, Robert deNiro, Jessica Alba, Steven Seagal, Lindsey Lohan, 
Cheech Marin and others.*

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/machete.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*Ethan is going to direct the Movie MACHETE together with Robert Rodriquez who is famous for movies
like El Mariachi, Desperado, Once upon a time in Mexico, Planet Terror, etc.

What, when and where is still unknown because they are still working on the schedule. Hopefully it's going to happen 
if not than I'm at least super flattered and proud that they have asked me!
Check out the fake trailer that was at the start of the movie Planet Terror it's supercool!   *





*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Enjoy and hopefully more news soon!*


----------



## mistabuggs

Thats great news man! Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 AM~14693503
> *Thats great news man!  Good luck!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Buggs!! I got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

hey J, nice score, hope it works out for you


----------



## [email protected]

congrats J :biggrin: dude i cant wait to see that shit :biggrin:


----------



## raiderz2001

yo J that would be sweet bro :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by raiderz2001_@Aug 7 2009, 07:32 AM~14701471
> *yo J that would be sweet bro  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Brian! Yeah, when they give the final go it's gonna be awesome!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS KILLER J!! I WANNA SEE THAT MOVIE HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

*Just got Married!*

Joëlle and I finally got married last Wednesday.
It was supernice day, great weather, nice people and great vibe.
Since we do everything by bike that's what we took to get to city hall.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 

CONGRATS BRO


----------



## EVIL C

congrats j


----------



## diorwamp

CONGRATS


----------



## kjkj87

CONGRATS jevries, Hope it last longer then 100 year's. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

CONGRATS BRO 

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

congratulations! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

congrats j


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thats awsome J, *CONGRATS* on the wedding brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2, great to hear!


----------



## regalistic

congrats bro....


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!! Appreciate it!


----------



## BigPoppa

Awesome, congratulations


----------



## Guest

Congratulations!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 21 2009, 04:08 PM~14841150
> *Congratulations!
> *


*X2*


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

congratz J


----------



## MKD904

Congrats homie...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

CONGRADULATIONS J!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2009, 11:59 AM~14638617
> *By the way is there any chance a moderator could remove the 2007 from the topic's name?
> Thanx!
> *



Don't worry J... I gotcha on that one!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Hey Congratulations bro!!


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats JEVRIES


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 21 2009, 08:24 PM~14843876
> *Don't worry J... I gotcha on that one!!!
> *


THANKS!!

Thank you all for your replies!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 21 2009, 12:20 PM~14839293
> *Just got Married!
> 
> Joëlle and I finally got married last Wednesday.
> It was supernice day, great weather, nice people and great vibe.
> Since we do everything by bike that's what we took to get to city hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATZ MY BROTHER!!! MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU AND YOUR WIFE!!!


----------



## ptman2002

CONGRATS!!!! we have been married 6 months. good luck with life together, and i hope you all the best man...


----------



## mcloven

CONGRATS


----------



## jevries

*1/25 scale working* 
*COLOR BAR*

After seeing Gary's custom made color bar I wanted to create one that actually works. 
I just finished the first version of my 1/25 scale color bar juiced by a 3.7V supersmall lipo battery. 
It also works on two button cell batteries.
I'm going to experiment with different types of screens and placing the led's deeper inside
the small box. The rainbow led's are 3mm and change colors fast and slow randomly.










Click here for:
*COLOR BAR VIDEO*

Enjoy!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Wow J  
The changing of the colors that really looks amazing......


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 07:52 AM~14846862
> *Wow J
> The changing of the colors that really looks amazing......
> *


thanx! I really like these led's since they flash slow and fast random simulating they respond to the beat of the music.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

oooooh weee

boman!!  :biggrin: 

sick J


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 21 2009, 11:20 PM~14845633
> *CONGRATZ MY BROTHER!!! MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU AND YOUR WIFE!!!
> *


Thanks Santiago!

By the way the guy in the background with the glasses next to the bike is my brother. Not much of a resamblance but he's the one who got me into building model kits.


----------



## BiggC

J, congrats to you and the wife!! 

That color bar is awesome!! Those would work out great for a Police car or Fire truck also.


----------



## Hydrohype

wow Jev..I have not spoke to you in a few month's.. although I see you everyplace
I go.... I wanted to ask you back in june about the bike...I heard on N.P.R.
that most of the population in your country traval around on bicycles? that as time
goes on it is increasiingly difficult and expencive to own or operate a car over there?...DaMM.. I use to run alot to keep my weight down.. but in o8 because of back and leg issues I was grounded be the doctors,,, then in april of 09 I was finally givin the green light to ride my bike again..I dont know how you do it.
I get so tierd out so fast... i turned 47 last week...it's official I am now fat and old.
lol....congrats on the union...I wish the both of you a long and fulfilling life together.
You know as much as I see your post.. and as much as I know you are the man..
I confess I never watch your video's other than the first time I saw the 64 move.
and then I saw the blue 75 glasshouse,,,that made me want to really bang with it. like video on video.....Man alot of people ask me about servo's? I dont know what to tell them..I spent alot of time at hela-copter shop's looking at little funkin
peice's untill I get a headache... and this is for my own little what i call(street shit)
I hate measurements.. I am not good a math,, and my eyesight is not what it use to be..all of 08 and 09 it's the eye doctors calling me telling me I missed appointments..and I need glass's...which I only where five percernt of the time while building or hacking someghing..I have not adjusted yet to them on my face while working...Now hear you are with what i call (M.I.T.) hydraulics...Bro you know i am not mad at you..I am just afraid of you...Mr M.I.T.! :angry: wait I spoke to soon...I am mad at you about the color bar :biggrin: I wanted so bad to be the one to brake the grownd...every since I saw the color bar in Nate's green 
glasshouse...I told myself (I know I can make that happen)well you got it Jev..
I will watch the video one of these days...or you will produce the mini bomans
and I will get a few off of you. Next thing thats on my mind...Are you and your bride comin to the state's in Oct for the super show still? My friend told me that there is going to be a model show in conoga park california in the begining of Nov.
I am thinkin..Hmmm maybe there is chance, Mr M.I.T. himself will grace us with 
his preasance in conoga that day? when you fly home from Vegas.. (no you cant ride your bicycle's back to the neatherlands) you will be travling right over us!
are you going to miss a model show that is a 20 minute flight from the super show?
Now it's in my nature to miss show's..Majestics 818 is haveing a show tomorow
at the park that I ride my bike to, once or twice a week..It' only eight miles from 
my appartment...but i wont be going..because i just dont have the confedence..
it's not my time..pluse my licence expierd on my birthday..I wont be able to take care of all of that leagle shit untill september...so no cruzing untill I'm legit..
And as far as the model show,, i am already feeling my internal wimp gene starting to rear it's ugly monstrous head...But I have a builder buddy that will probably kick my ass if i dont submit someting..I know he's gonna be there
and now he's clubbed up so he will have support...but he' is a homie and I look forward to seeing him take off and show his talant...Peace Jay.. yea still no spell check...Markie


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 22 2009, 07:20 AM~14846739
> *1/25 scale working
> COLOR BAR
> 
> After seeing Gary's custom made color bar I wanted to create one that actually works.
> I just finished the first version of my 1/25 scale color bar juiced by a 3.7V supersmall lipo battery.
> It also works on two button cell batteries.
> I'm going to experiment with different types of screens and placing the led's deeper inside
> the small box. The rainbow led's are 3mm and change colors fast and slow randomly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for:
> COLOR BAR VIDEO time out, time out, foul,,,no fair M.I.T.!
> 
> Enjoy!
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

congrats homie, may God bless you and your wife on your journeys through life!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2009, 12:20 PM~14848149
> *wow Jev..I have not spoke to you in a few month's.. although I see you everyplace
> I go.... I wanted to ask you back in june about the bike...I heard on N.P.R.
> that most of the population in your country traval around on bicycles? that as time
> goes on it is increasiingly difficult and expencive to own or operate a car over there?...DaMM.. I use to run alot to keep my weight down.. but in o8 because of back and leg issues I was grounded be the doctors,,, then in april of 09 I was finally givin the green light to ride my bike again..I dont know how you do it.
> I get so tierd out so fast... i turned 47 last week...it's official  I am now fat and old.
> lol....congrats on the union...I wish the both of you a long and fulfilling life together.
> You know as much as I see your post.. and as much as I know you are the man..
> I confess I never watch your video's other than the first time I saw the 64 move.
> and then I saw the blue 75 glasshouse,,,that made me want to really bang with it. like video on video.....Man alot of people ask me about servo's? I dont know what to tell them..I spent alot of time at hela-copter shop's looking at little funkin
> peice's untill I get a headache... and this is for my own little what i call(street shit)
> I hate measurements.. I am not good a math,, and my eyesight is not what it use to be..all of 08 and 09 it's the eye doctors calling me telling me I missed appointments..and I need glass's...which I only where five percernt of the time while building or hacking someghing..I have not adjusted yet to them on my face while working...Now hear you are with what i call (M.I.T.) hydraulics...Bro you know i am not mad at you..I am just afraid of you...Mr M.I.T.!  :angry: wait I spoke to soon...I am mad at you about the color bar :biggrin:  I wanted so bad to be the one to brake the grownd...every since I saw the color bar in Nate's green
> glasshouse...I told myself (I know I can make that happen)well you got it Jev..
> I will watch the video one of these days...or you will produce the mini bomans
> and I will get a few off of you.  Next thing thats on my mind...Are you and your bride comin to the state's in Oct for the super show still? My friend told me that there is going to be a model show in conoga park california in the begining of Nov.
> I am thinkin..Hmmm maybe there is chance, Mr M.I.T. himself will grace us with
> his preasance in conoga that day? when you fly home from Vegas.. (no you cant ride your bicycle's back to the neatherlands) you will be travling right over us!
> are you going to miss a model show that is a 20 minute flight from the super show?
> Now it's in my nature to miss show's..Majestics 818 is haveing a show tomorow
> at the park that I ride my bike to, once or twice a week..It' only eight miles from
> my appartment...but i wont be going..because i just dont have the confedence..
> it's not my time..pluse my licence expierd on my birthday..I wont be able to take care of all of that leagle shit untill september...so no cruzing untill I'm legit..
> And as far as the model show,, i am already feeling my internal wimp gene starting to rear it's ugly monstrous head...But I have a builder buddy that will probably kick my ass if i dont submit someting..I know he's gonna be there
> and now he's clubbed up so he will have support...but he' is a homie and I look forward to seeing him take off and show his talant...Peace Jay.. yea still no spell check...Markie
> *


Yo Markie, your stories are funny man!Damn, how much time did it took you to type that all down... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Joelle and I got two tickets to Japan as a present for our wedding so when can get free from work somewhere in October we fly to Tokyo again. If all goes as planned we will celebrate new year in Phoenix AZ and visit a couple of places.

Cycling is what we do over here but till there are way too many cars on the road for such a small country...but then again around 8:30 am it's freakin' cycling warfare on the streets in my city...people try to run you over, sneak before you at the traffic lights and run people over from the sidewalks...it's insane.  

By the way the color bars are not hard to do...just 4X 3mm rainbow leds soldered parallel, 330R resistor if you connect 3.7V and a small container of some sort.


----------



## Hydrohype

just 4 by 3 rainbow leads..solderd parallel what? your not even in tokyo yet 
and your typing japaneese to me? what up with that? lol
naw dude consider the laughter a wedding present...and yea i really am going to take notes on the color bar. evan if it's in M.I.T. english  
maybe things will be better for me in 2010 when your stateside..I will take you and mrs Jay to lunch...Roscoes if in cali- If I go to Az.. I'l get one of the Majestic homies to tell me of a good place to eat..peace Jevries


----------



## jevries

I will show how to make these color bars soon.   










*Click here for:*
*<a href=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/colorbar.wmv\' target=\'_blank\'>COLOR BAR VIDEO</a>*


----------



## BiggC

Sweet, I can't wait for the how too. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 23 2009, 01:58 AM~14852104
> *I will show how to make these color bars soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for:
> <a href=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/colorbar.wmv\' target=\'_blank\'>COLOR BAR VIDEO</a>
> *




THATS COOL!! I'M GONNA TRY THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

<span style='color:red'>*<a href=\'http://maisto.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/jevries-112-rc-64-impala/#comment-1215\' target=\'_blank\'>MAISTO BLOG featuring JEVRIES</a>*


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14912133
> *<span style='color:red'><a href=\'http://maisto.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/jevries-112-rc-64-impala/#comment-1215\' target=\'_blank\'>MAISTO BLOG featuring JEVRIES</a>
> *


REALY NICE J


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 28 2009, 11:19 PM~14912133
> *<span style='color:red'><a href=\'http://maisto.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/jevries-112-rc-64-impala/#comment-1215\' target=\'_blank\'>MAISTO BLOG featuring JEVRIES</a>
> *



J  

THAT VIDEO IS GREAT :worship:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 23 2009, 07:58 AM~14852104
> *I will show how to make these color bars soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for:
> <a href=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/colorbar.wmv\' target=\'_blank\'>COLOR BAR VIDEO</a>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 28 2009, 03:19 PM~14912133
> *<span style='color:red'><a href=\'http://maisto.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/jevries-112-rc-64-impala/#comment-1215\' target=\'_blank\'>MAISTO BLOG featuring JEVRIES</a>
> *


i thank God for this j!! and very wicked work on the lo-lo brother and congratz on the blog brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 28 2009, 04:50 PM~14914047
> *i thank God for this j!! and very wicked work on the lo-lo brother  and congratz on the blog brother!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Santiago! Good luck on your build bro! Can't wait to see it featured on the Maisto Blog!

Thanks homies for your replies!!


----------



## BiggC

Congrats on the blog J!! 

I'll be trying out your how to on the color bar as soon as the LEDs get here. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 28 2009, 11:21 PM~14917130
> *Congrats on the blog J!!
> 
> I'll be trying out your how to on the color bar as soon as the LEDs get here.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!
Can't wait to see the result on the color bar!


----------



## Siim123

Where can i find color bar tutorial? :0 :0
BTW nice job on that blog


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 29 2009, 12:56 AM~14917671
> *Where can i find color bar tutorial? :0 :0
> BTW nice job on that blog
> *


*<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494978\' target=\'_blank\'>HOW TO create a working COLOR BAR</a>*


----------



## Kirby

Congrats j! The color bar looks great and i'm glad the company posted you up on thier blog! 

So which "spring" are we talking about for your dvd release? :biggrin: There's alot of info in it we been waitin to learn!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 29 2009, 10:12 AM~14917735
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494978\' target=\'_blank\'>HOW TO create a working  COLOR BAR</a>
> 
> 
> *


Thanks brother  , havent been around LiL lately so much.


----------



## etoks13

still got any 64 for sale??? price?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 22 2009, 10:58 PM~14852104
> *I will show how to make these color bars soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for:
> <a href=\'http://www.jevries.com/random/colorbar.wmv\' target=\'_blank\'>COLOR BAR VIDEO</a>
> *


 :0 :0 THATS SICK BRO


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 29 2009, 02:28 AM~14917887
> *Congrats j! The color bar looks great and i'm glad the company posted you up on thier blog!
> 
> So which "spring" are we talking about for your dvd release? :biggrin: There's alot of info in it we been waitin to learn!
> *


That was two springs ago... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Volume one is basically done for 90%...just can't find the time at the moment.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 29 2009, 09:09 AM~14918756
> *:0  :0 THATS SICK BRO
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## jevries

Not actually responding to the music but still cool.

Just figured out an easy way to hook leds up to an Ipod to have them blink to the music I will let you guys know when I'm done.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

amazing how realistic this looks  

need to get me one, i still got my (dusty) projects


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Aug 30 2009, 06:24 AM~14925270
> *amazing how realistic this looks
> 
> need to get me one, i still got my (dusty) projects
> *


Roger! You have some work in progress?


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2009, 05:46 AM~14925107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Not actually responding to the music but still cool.
> 
> Just figured out an easy way to hook leds up to an Ipod to have them blink to the music I will let you guys know when I'm done.
> *


You just never cease to amaze me! Great job man!


----------



## Siim123

I really love that Color Bar, I'm gonna make one for my 62 too, already starting to make business with these LED's :biggrin: But my bank account has been banned for 12 hours(3 hours remaining), i hit the wrong password 3 times :angry: SO I hope I wont hit it wrong again :uh:


----------



## JGREEZY

Man I seen u pop on da scene a few years ago and have been amazed ever since u hold da crown in this modeling game cant wait to see more stuff youv'e had us on pins and needles for years now lol. Hey congrats on the new marriage may you have long happy lives :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 30 2009, 01:33 PM~14927275
> *You just never cease to amaze me!  Great job man!
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanks guys!! Still have a whole bunch of projects I need to finish. Will show pics soon.  

After some figuring I didn't bother creating a led color bar that works with the music for the simple reason that either you need a sound device on board or have an ugly audio line dangling from the model. The design as it is now is super compact, very low power consumption, easy to build and creates basically the same illusion.


----------



## jevries

Not being happy with the way the Pegasus wire wheels look I hand drilled a hole in the centre, stuck it on a piece of brass tubing and used my Dremel tool and large file to grind it down until it fitted one of Mando's wheels.
Mando's wheels and tires look way better both in size as well as the details of the dish.
Since the hard plastic tires don't have much traction for my RC cruisers I'm gonna make a mold and use 70A black urethane to cast new ones.
   



















One thing I found out that Pegaus altered their wire wheels over time. There's a more flat version and one that has more depth which looks way better. Would love to have a bunch of those.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Those Mando's wheels look GREAT


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 5 2009, 07:48 AM~14987830
> *Those Mando's wheels look GREAT
> *


Yup, much better dish and tire size!
If I want to use the Mando PE spokes on my Rollin' RC lows I need to mill a transparent plastic disc for support and exact centering.


----------



## Moze

> *Those Mando's wheels look GREAT *


x2! Nice job fitting the Pegasus into Mandos wheel,looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Super nice job on the rims jevries. the nice thing about Armando's tires and rims is that u can use any style spoke to create your own wheels.


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!! 
I worked out great and the wheels are still strong enough to cruise around with.
I will def give the PE spokes a go whenever I have the exra support discs. 

By the way does anyone know if the Pegasus wheels with the better spokes like in the photo are still being made or is it old stuff?


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2009, 08:11 PM~14926851
> *Roger! You have some work in progress?
> *


havent done much to building last 1 1/2 year, but since im in ziektewet right now, because of a operation that i went tru, i have some free time, i still want to finish the projects that i begun (years ago) 

btw can you hook me up, with a couple of those leds? pm me if so

 
roger


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

nice wheels to!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Sep 5 2009, 07:06 PM~14991726
> *havent done much to building last 1 1/2 year, but since im in ziektewet right now, because of a operation that i went tru, i have some free time, i still want to finish the projects that i begun (years ago)
> 
> btw  can you hook me up, with a couple of those leds?  pm me if so
> 
> 
> roger
> *


Sorry to hear Roger, use that time bro!!
PM me your addy and I will send you the leds.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 5 2009, 05:33 AM~14987464
> *Not being happy with the way the Pegasus wire wheels look I hand drilled a hole in the centre, stuck it on a piece of brass tubing and used my Dremel tool and large file to grind it down until it fitted one of Mando's wheels.
> Mando's wheels and tires look way better both in size as well as the details of the dish.
> Since the hard plastic tires don't have much traction for my RC cruisers I'm gonna make a mold and use 70A black urethane to cast new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I found out that Pegaus altered their wire wheels over time. There's a more flat version and one that has more depth which looks way better. Would love to have a bunch of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Now I'm satisfied.*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 5 2009, 05:33 AM~14987464
> *Not being happy with the way the Pegasus wire wheels look I hand drilled a hole in the centre, stuck it on a piece of brass tubing and used my Dremel tool and large file to grind it down until it fitted one of Mando's wheels.
> Mando's wheels and tires look way better both in size as well as the details of the dish.
> Since the hard plastic tires don't have much traction for my RC cruisers I'm gonna make a mold and use 70A black urethane to cast new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I found out that Pegaus altered their wire wheels over time. There's a more flat version and one that has more depth which looks way better. Would love to have a bunch of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


J these wheels look sick as hell man. Clean!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 01:24 AM~14994162
> *J these wheels look sick as hell man. Clean!!!!
> *


Thanx man! Just one step further to perfection!

Just made a silicone mold of Mando's tires tommorow I'm gonna cast the tires using black urethane!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 6 2009, 05:03 PM~14995220
> *Thanx man! Just one step further to perfection!
> 
> Just made a silicone mold of Mando's tires tommorow I'm gonna cast the tires using black urethane!
> *


NICE J


----------



## MR.MEMO

i like that color bar you made very realistic


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 6 2009, 11:36 AM~14996063
> *i like that color bar you made very realistic
> *


Thanx! Appreciate it!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 5 2009, 02:33 AM~14987464
> *
> One thing I found out that Pegaus altered their wire wheels over time. There's a more flat version and one that has more depth which looks way better. Would love to have a bunch of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea the 1109s they had out just before the 520 style tires came out had a deeper dish and nicer spokes.... just look for 1109s with the low-profile whitewalls...


----------



## DEUCES76

colorbar lookin good jevries hella good monster drink comin from were ur from


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 6 2009, 02:18 AM~14994147
> *Now I'm satisfied.
> *



Looks nice J! I like em with the smaller Mando tire too! Looks sweet!


----------



## josh 78

Hey j

you have cast mandos tires today :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 7 2009, 11:25 AM~15003751
> *Hey j
> 
> you have cast mandos tires today :biggrin:
> *


Actually I did! It was a mess on my desktop, never worked with urethane before and it was difficult to fill the almost closed tire molds...a syringe did the job.
Needs to cure for 16 hours so tomorow I can see what the results are.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 7 2009, 07:25 PM~15003751
> *Hey j
> 
> you have cast mandos tires today :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15004699
> *Actually I did! It was a mess on my desktop, never worked with urethane before and it was difficult to fill the almost closed  tire molds...a syringe did the job.
> Needs to cure for 16 hours so tomorow I can see what the results are.
> *


Sounds good j


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2009, 10:29 PM~15004699
> *Actually I did! It was a mess on my desktop, never worked with urethane before and it was difficult to fill the almost closed  tire molds...a syringe did the job.
> Needs to cure for 16 hours so tomorow I can see what the results are.
> *



These tires look GREAT J....... :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

*Released the tires out of the mold and it looks pretty good on the front but the backs have air 
bubbles because the mold seals itself after pouring, trapping air.
Gonna make new silicone molds with a little edge to keep enough urethane on top of the mold. 
I can still use these molds but than I need to shape the rear a bit.
The 1/12 tire on the other hand looks very good, I didn't expect that because of the method used.*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2009, 08:04 PM~15011161
> *Released the tires out of the mold and it looks pretty good on the front but the backs have air
> bubbles because the mold seals itself after pouring, trapping air.
> Gonna make new silicone molds with a little edge to keep enough urethane on top of the mold.
> I can still use these molds but than I need to shape the rear a bit.
> The 1/12 tire on the other hand looks very good, I didn't expect that because of the method used.
> *


u casting some wheels for the 1/12 too :0 :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 6 2009, 09:03 AM~14995220
> *Thanx man! Just one step further to perfection!
> 
> Just made a silicone mold of Mando's tires tommorow I'm gonna cast the tires using black urethane!
> *


I cant wait to see what comes out of this one man. Great work.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:04 AM~15011570
> *u casting some wheels for the 1/12 too  :0  :0
> *


*Yep, the ones that are on my 1/12 Impala I casted in urethane, result looks really good. Will show pics tonight.
Gonna pick up a new batch of silicone this week and create new molds.
The 1/12 wheels I'm also working on inc. an adapter to make em fit on the Radio Shack lows.   *


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2009, 02:16 AM~15011906
> *Yep, the ones that are on my 1/12 Impala I casted in urethane, result looks really good. Will show pics tonight.
> Gonna pick up a new batch of silicone this week and create new molds.
> The 1/12 wheels I'm also working on inc. an adapter to make em fit on the Radio Shack lows.
> *


christ, how long have I been waiting for those?! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2009, 07:45 AM~15012726
> *christ, how long have I been waiting for those?!   :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Mando tire casted in black urethane rubber. All the details are there, degassing the silicone is a big plus!*


----------



## CustomFreak

damn jev your stuff is so hot i like these wheels and tires and your light bar is real cool !


----------



## jevries

*In a sec I will be putting the halfs together squeezing all the excess urethane out of the mold. 
The mold will slowly slide into the right position because of the slots.*


----------



## SOLO1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Dirty job but the result is stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

GREAT JOB BRO :0


----------



## jevries

*Thanks guys! More new stuff coming soon!*


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2009, 08:56 PM~15015466
> *Thanks guys! More new stuff coming soon!
> *


Great work bro i like it.........  hope you cast some more :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

ARE YOU GOING TO BE SELLING THESE? WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE TO PAINT THE WHITEWALL BACK IN?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 8 2009, 01:30 PM~15015847
> *Great work bro  i like it.........  hope you cast some more :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks homies!!

I'm <span style=\'color:red\'>NOT gonna sell the Mando tires since it's not my design it's Armando's. I only created the rubber tires because 
my RC cruisers need more grip to get going The original hard plastic tires slip on most surfaces.

I think Armando sells the rims and tires seperatly for a descent price so you could create a set of the same wheels I did.

The 1/12 wheels I will sell when they are ready. The difficult part is to get 'em chromed...need to ship all my stuff to the US and back
to get it done. I still didn't find a company over here in europe.   *</span>


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2009, 01:43 PM~15015962
> *ARE YOU GOING TO BE SELLING THESE? WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE TO PAINT THE WHITEWALL BACK IN?
> *


*White paint does the job.*


----------



## DJ-ROY

J  

Your stuff is AMAZING

THANKS FOR THE GOODIES BRO.......... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 9 2009, 10:19 AM~15026397
> *J
> 
> Your stuff is AMAZING
> 
> THANKS FOR THE GOODIES BRO.......... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



*Your welcome Roy! With the large batch of silicone and resin It's time to start working on the BB and other stuff!*


----------



## cruzinlow

hey hows ya been bro nice ass work on all the projects you,ve done since ive been around...and CONGRATES ON GETTIN MARRIED thats awesome right there brotha :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 9 2009, 10:47 AM~15026671
> *hey hows ya been bro nice ass work on all the projects you,ve done since ive been around...and CONGRATES ON GETTIN MARRIED thats awesome right there brotha :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks bro!!*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 9 2009, 01:26 PM~15026459
> * BB and other stuff</span></span>!*</span>
> [/b]



CANT WAIT FOR THEM BAD BOYS!! I HOPE I CAN GET ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs

Awesome work J! I like em!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Sep 9 2009, 10:09 PM~15034697
> *Awesome work J!  I like em!
> *


*Thanks Buggs!

Yesterday I found out that Pegasus don't produce the old style deep dish wheels anymore with the dish molded to the wire section. Those are the ones with the nice spokes. So that leaves me with casting the wire wheels as well!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Man i can't wait to see the new stuff you have comming out bro! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

bad ass work!!!!


----------



## jevries

*More updates soon!!*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0. Sweet. I love all ur Rides. completely Stunning


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 12 2009, 07:53 PM~15059939
> *More updates soon!!
> *



all i can say is WOW..


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 12 2009, 06:53 PM~15059939
> *More updates soon!!
> *


LOOKING SICK J   ..........but i will take some color bars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

all i can say is, bad ass!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 12 2009, 03:42 PM~15060967
> *all i can say is, bad ass!!!
> *


looks way cool J !


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2009, 10:54 AM~15014298
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Mando tire casted in black urethane rubber. All the details are there, degassing the silicone is a big plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2009, 02:48 PM~15061000
> *looks  way  cool  J  !
> *


*X4!!!* Nice job man!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2009, 11:16 PM~15011906
> *Yep, the ones that are on my 1/12 Impala I casted in urethane, result looks really good. Will show pics tonight.
> Gonna pick up a new batch of silicone this week and create new molds.
> The 1/12 wheels I'm also working on inc. an adapter to make em fit on the Radio Shack lows.
> *


they gonna work with the 1/12th revell 57 bel air kit as well?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2009, 12:57 AM~15064776
> *they gonna work with the 1/12th revell 57 bel air kit as well?
> *


Mosdef! I will take a pic of my battered '57 with one of these wheels.


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work bro!


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

nice tires J  and damn, that colorbar looks nice, and i know how tiny that is :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 07:45 AM~15065413
> *nice tires J   and damn, that colorbar looks nice, and i know how tiny that is :0
> *



Thanks guys!!


----------



## SOLO1

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DJ-ROY

J 




That color bar kit .........Its sooo Great 


Thanks..


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 09:53 AM~15066089
> *J
> That color bar kit .........Its sooo Great
> Thanks..
> *



*Jevries 1/12 wire wheels under the Revell/ Monogram Chevy Bel Air:*


----------



## [email protected]

:0 some sick ass wprk goin on in here J.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 13 2009, 08:35 PM~15066684
> *Jevries 1/12 wire wheels under the Revell/ Monogram Chevy Bel Air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



When you make that Convertible with side skirts and a booty kit that ride is SICK........


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 13 2009, 08:35 AM~15066684
> *Jevries 1/12 wire wheels under the Revell/ Monogram Chevy Bel Air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 13 2009, 11:35 AM~15066684
> *Jevries 1/12 wire wheels under the Revell/ Monogram Chevy Bel Air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cant wait untill you start selling those rims. i need some bad :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

*More pics follow!*


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thats just sick brother what are you using for the spokes?????? A+ work bro


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 11:56 AM~15108657
> *Thats just sick brother what are you using for the spokes?????? A+ work bro
> *


Thanks bro! I used one of the 1/10 Pegasus wheels cut and milled the spokes to make em fit inside the rim.


----------



## jevries

*Used smd leds in the headlights of my Caddy. Smd leds are tiny and give a more realistic bulb effect 
than the bigger leds.
I use the coated copper wire from an old motor armature. With a hobby knife you carefully scratch off the coating so you can solder.
Next step are the turn signal lights and hooking it up to the micro pcb*


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2009, 12:31 PM~15108947
> *Thanks bro! I used one of the 1/10 Pegasus wheels cut and milled the spokes to make em fit inside the rim.
> *


WOW thats some sick work brother!!!!!!!! Mad props!!!!!!!! Keep up the great work cant wait to see what you think of next!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2009, 01:49 PM~15109602
> *Used smd leds in the headlights of my Caddy. Smd leds are tiny and give a more realistic bulb effect
> than the bigger leds.
> I use the coated copper wire from an old motor armature. With a hobby knife you carefully scratch off the coating so you can solder.
> Next step are the turn signal lights and hooking it up to the micro pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: that looks nice. You putting in some work J. Will you be putting leds in the tail lights?????


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2009, 10:49 PM~15109602
> *Used smd leds in the headlights of my Caddy. Smd leds are tiny and give a more realistic bulb effect
> than the bigger leds.
> I use the coated copper wire from an old motor armature. With a hobby knife you carefully scratch off the coating so you can solder.
> Next step are the turn signal lights and hooking it up to the micro pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 That looks nice ....


----------



## SOLO1

:worship: :worship: MADD SKILL's


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

nice nice J love the 1/12 wirewheels  nice caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2009, 03:49 PM~15109602
> *JUST GO ALL OUT ON THE WHOLE DAMN THING ! *


----------



## cruzinlow

HOT DAMN JEV..THAT IS JUST TO DAMN SICK...HOLY FUCK THATS SUM PIMP SHIT... :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2009, 06:23 PM~15111996
> *DUDE  I  WANT TO  LEARN  TO  DO  SOME  WORKING  LIGHTS  !  Thats  some  cool  shit  J !  Now  you  need  to  a  full  blown  light  up  build  ! All  the  lights  , the  color  bar  and  get  you  a sheet  clear  plastic  with a  a  radio decal  on  it  placed in the  dash  with green  led  behind  it  and  some  gage  decals  done the  same  way  so  it  looks  like the  car  is  running  !  Shit  i  think i'm  tring  to  say  Thanks homies!!!
> 
> Mini, when I have the time I will post an easy tutorial. It's all pretty straight forward.
> I'm gonna light this thing like a christmas tree! I've seen some incredible results for the dashboard with glas/ plastic fibres on combination with leds.
> 
> *


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2009, 10:13 PM~15115095
> *Thanks homies!!!
> 
> Mini, when I have the time I will post an easy tutorial. It's all pretty straight forward.
> I'm gonna light this thing like a christmas tree! I've seen some incredible results for the dashboard with glas/ plastic fibres on combination with leds.
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS WAT IM TALKIN BOUT..LIGHT THAT MUTHA FUKKA UP..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

hey j do u have that video of ur 64


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 17 2009, 11:03 PM~15115574
> *hey j do u have that video of ur 64
> *


What video? The 1/25 or the 1/12 version?


----------



## jevries

*This is Armando's design not mine so please don't ask if you can buy these
from me. Armando has the original versions for sale for a good price.
Thanks!*


----------



## eastside1989

Keep that Sick Work comming....I'am waiting to see what's next..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 18 2009, 09:26 AM~15115972
> *This is Armando's design not mine so please don't ask if you can buy these
> from me. Armando has the original versions for sale for a good price.
> Thanks!
> 
> *



NOT FOR SALE? :0 thats how you do it respect another man,s work   

Tires look GREAT homie.... :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

the video in 1/25 scale of the 64


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 18 2009, 09:25 AM~15118053
> *the video in 1/25 scale of the 64
> *












*Last Sunday...*


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thats just sick Man i cant get enough of these rides the real deal is super impressive thanks for sharing these videos J..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2009, 11:14 AM~15126646
> *Thats just sick Man i cant get enough of these rides the real deal is super impressive thanks for sharing these videos J..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homies! 
I wish Real Deal was still in one piece but it isn't. I'm redoing the whole setup since it was broken on arrival.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 19 2009, 01:18 PM~15127243
> *Thanx homies!
> I wish Real Deal was still in one piece but it isn't. I'm redoing the whole setup since it was broken on arrival.
> *


    That sucks who broke it????????? I kinda figured you had it apart when you did the light bar and you used the read deal dash.......


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 19 2009, 10:17 AM~15126388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick work bro!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Very clean work as always J.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2009, 10:57 PM~15130678
> *Very clean work as always J.
> *


*Thanks Bigg's...and thanks for sending me that big body model, I really appreciate it!

Undercover: It's not Ryan's fault appearantly the setup was not good enough because the tiny cable finally broke due to the friction caused by the tight bend in the allu hardline. Nothing that can't be repaired and now I'm installing a lot of new components although at one point I think I better save the energy and parts and work on a new Real Deal.*


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 19 2009, 11:15 PM~15130794
> *Thanks Bigg's...and thanks for sending me that big body model, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Undercover: It's not Ryan's fault appearantly the setup was not good enough because the tiny cable finally broke due to the friction caused by the tight bend in the allu hardline. Nothing that can't be repaired and now I'm installing a lot of new components although at one point I think I better save the energy and parts and work on a new Real Deal.
> *



OIC i thought usps or ups or fedex someone like that borke it............ i remember you saying you were haveing rubbing issues. im sure it will be better then ever when it comes back to life. REAL DEAL will always be a classic in my eyes. But i say start REAL DEAL II :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

REAL DEAL II 

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 20 2009, 09:11 AM~15132281
> *REAL DEAL II
> 
> :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


Big body!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2009, 06:12 PM~15132284
> *Big body!!
> *



DANG......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

nice man and congrats on the wedding


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

*Thanks guys!!   
Will post new stuff soon!*


----------



## eastside1989

Nice... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

any progress pics on that caddy j


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 22 2009, 11:42 AM~15153065
> *any progress pics on that caddy j
> *


Still need some chrome on the trailing arms before I can do a complete mock to see if it all works properly. Prolly next weekend I wil put it together and do a test drive.  

The 1/10 is set to be finished in 2010.


----------



## DEUCES76

cool cant wait to see the video


----------



## Hydrohype

Boy I have to admit, I was so mad at myself when I seen your color bar a few month's back... :uh: i just knew i was going to be the first person twinkle-ing!
but after I baught these light's back in march, I did nothing with them.
and then i see the ( real deal ) just twinkle-ing it's little heart out.
All i could say is DAMM... oh well it had to happen...but you know what?
your a really cool guy..you give up alot of lowrider game, and you dont snub
your nose up at anybody..so if somebody had to brake another barrier,
I am glad it's you...Markie


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## jevries

*Great job Markie!! It's really cool to see all the diferent styles of color bars popin' out.
I'm gonna cast a bunch of casings today and create a couple of color bars myself.
  *


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2009, 09:12 AM~15132284
> *Big body!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2009, 01:49 PM~15109602
> *Used smd leds in the headlights of my Caddy. Smd leds are tiny and give a more realistic bulb effect
> than the bigger leds.
> I use the coated copper wire from an old motor armature. With a hobby knife you carefully scratch off the coating so you can solder.
> Next step are the turn signal lights and hooking it up to the micro pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Omg!!!... very realistic and original.Im always amazed by this guy :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2009, 11:12 PM~15160511
> *Thanks guys!!
> 
> Price of the color bars will be 15 euro which is aprox. $22,50 plus $2 shipping.
> Pics will follow.  *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2009, 04:53 PM~15162248
> *Thanks guys!!
> 
> Price of the color bars will be 15 euro which is aprox. $22,50 plus $2 shipping.
> Pics will follow.
> *



uffin: uffin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2009, 03:53 PM~15162248
> *Thanks guys!!
> 
> Price of the color bars will be 15 euro which is aprox. $22,50 plus $2 shipping.
> Pics will follow.
> *


NICE PRICE J


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 23 2009, 11:41 AM~15164203
> *NICE PRICE J
> *


*Thanx bro! I think it's a nice adfordable item.

After seeing sidetoside's Pegasus tire conversion I created a nice looking True 13" tire using the Pegasus 520's. The silicone mold sits in the pressure pot right now gonna cast the tire this weekend to see how it fits on the small rims.*


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 24 2009, 09:51 PM~15175206
> *Thanx bro! I think it's a nice adfordable item.
> 
> After seeing sidetoside's Pegasus tire conversion I created a nice looking True 13" tire using the Pegasus 520's. The silicone mold sits in the pressure pot right now gonna cast the tire this weekend to see how it fits on the small rims.
> *



NICE J


----------



## PLOTLAKER5

wait, wait, those arent real working cylinders on the real deal are they? pretty niiice


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PLOTLAKER5_@Sep 28 2009, 07:04 PM~15212439
> *wait, wait, those arent real working cylinders on the real deal are they? pretty niiice
> *


The cylinders work like the real thing but without the fluid which creates a mess when things go wrong. A thin coated steel cable runs tru the allu tubing pushing and pulling the cylinders ram.


----------



## LowandBeyond

The real deal II big body. :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2009, 08:37 AM~15215546
> *The real deal II big body.  :0  :0
> *



This is gonna be SICK......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2009, 10:37 PM~15215546
> *The real deal II big body.  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0   i gots to see that :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

*Before I start working on the Real Deal BB I'm gonna finish the 1/10 version.
Here a couple of pics from a while ago. 
After I shot these photo's I made two wooden profiles for the side of the car and clamped it down
to make sure both sides are the same. Then I filled the body with PU foam so that it won't 
loses it's shape. It still needs lot's of work but it looks promosing.
Gonna work on it when I get back from Japan.*


----------



## CustomFreak

that thing is so great ! i cant believe it :0


----------



## undercoverimpala

wow thats coming to gether very nicely!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Holy shit!! :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!! Can't wait to finish this Big body!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YOU AINT DONE WITH THAT THING YET?! :uh: 































JK :biggrin: IT LOOKS AWSOME BRO. THEM OUTLETS FOR YOU PLUGS LOOKS CRAZY. AND WHAT ARE THE TECH DECKS FOR? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

*I'm still not satisfied with the dish although I really like the size of the wheels right now. 
Basicaly what I need is a rim that's slightly smaller than the Mando one.*


----------



## eastside1989

That is nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 7 2009, 12:09 PM~15290423
> *That is nice.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 now it looks like a 13 inch


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 7 2009, 04:38 AM~15290528
> *X2 now it looks like a 13 inch
> *


*Exactly!!*


----------



## CustomFreak

looks good jev !

aoshima has 13" Wheels too they are beatifull

they come with the honda accord wagon lowrider. combined with the pegasus single 13" tires they fit fantastic

here a pic


----------



## DEUCES76

wheels r lookin good j always good to see some nice stuff come from u


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 AM~15291602
> *looks good jev !
> 
> aoshima has 13" Wheels too they are beatifull
> 
> they come with the honda accord wagon lowrider. combined with the pegasus single 13" tires they fit fantastic
> 
> here a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm going to Japan next week and def gonna look for that kit...I love how those wheels look! With the single 13" tire you mean the seperate avialable tires right? They are indeed smaller than those of the complete sets.


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 7 2009, 10:12 AM~15292634
> *I'm going to Japan next week and def gonna look for that kit...I love how those wheels look! With the single 13" tire you mean the seperate avialable tires right? They are indeed smaller than those of the complete sets.
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very nice!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 10:18 AM~15292690
> *exactly  :biggrin:
> *


But still not small enough... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 10:24 AM~15291602
> *looks good jev !
> 
> aoshima has 13" Wheels too they are beatifull
> 
> they come with the honda accord wagon lowrider. combined with the pegasus single 13" tires they fit fantastic
> 
> here a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these look real good!


----------



## cruzinlow

the big body caddy is lookin damn good JEV and them 13s are sick i like how they look compared to the original pegusus rims.. :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 7 2009, 10:49 AM~15292992
> *But still not small enough... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries

*1/12 scale wheels and tires are gettin' there!
The rims are injected with resin and pressure casted to get the best result possible.
When I get back from Japan I will create knock offs, more molds, finish the deal and put em up for sale chromed and unchromed. *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:0 :0 :biggrin: 

I GOTTA GET ME A SET!! OR 2!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 8 2009, 07:19 PM~15302433
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I GOTTA GET ME A SET!! OR 2!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 

These will look Sick under my Radio Shack 67" Impala .


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 10:42 AM~15302595
> *X2
> 
> These will look Sick under my Radio Shack 67" Impala .
> *


Yep! Prolly need to create wheel adapters to make em fit on the rear axle.


----------



## cruzinlow

OH SNAP GOTTA GET MY HANDS ON SUM OF THESE FOR MY 64 R/C ..FOR REAL :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

ur gettin this casting stuff down, hubs look smooth


----------



## lowrodder

nice i got about 17 of those 1/12 rc lowriders so ill be needing quite a few sets :biggrin:


----------



## PLOTLAKER5

wow these tires are hella nice.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 8 2009, 09:40 AM~15302115
> *1/12 scale wheels and tires are gettin' there!
> The rims are injected with resin and pressure casted to get the best result possible.
> When I get back from Japan I will create knock offs, more molds, finish the deal and put em up for sale chromed and unchromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will be picking up a few sets of these as well cant wait J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric64impala

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man, all thats needed now are some nipples and ill be SOLD on these things!


----------



## texanheadturner

jevries need pric on the black 64 if $PRIC$ is right need about 4 of them 1/10or1/12 I AM FORM BEAUMONT TEAXS and the same on the BIG BODY CADILLAC all so. LET ME NO ASAP THANK


----------



## jevries

*Thanx guys!!

I will figure out the price when I'm in the process of creating 'em.

I tried to include nipples using thin strips of styrene but it didn't turn out good 
since there's not too much space between the spokes. However you can achieve
a nipple effect by masking the edge of the chromed spokes and paint the spokes.

I don't have any complete rides for sale. I'm just glad to have a couple of those '64's
for myself because they are really hard to find over here and if I do they cost a fortune.
I take great pride in my work to achieve the highest quality possible so if I ever decide 
to sell complete RC lows it will be super exclusive, super limited and therefore expensive.

Right now I really enjoy creating these exclusive scale lowrider items and who knows 
what I will come up with later on...a Real Deal kit perhaps? :biggrin: *


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 8 2009, 11:39 PM~15309406
> *and who knows
> what I will come up with later on...a Real Deal kit perhaps?</span>*  :biggrin: [/b]</span>
> 
> [/b]




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 11:53 PM~15309443
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 9 2009, 08:39 AM~15309406
> *Thanx guys!!
> who knows
> what I will come up with later on...a Real Deal kit perhaps?  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I HEARD THAT! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 9 2009, 02:09 PM~15309953
> *I HEARD THAT!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN RIGHT!"!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 9 2009, 05:09 AM~15309953
> *I HEARD THAT!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


* :biggrin: :biggrin:   You never know!! It is possible to create a REAL DEAL kit but it will be a high priced kit because of the parts and tooling.   *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 9 2009, 08:56 AM~15310075
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:      You never know!! It is possible to create a REAL DEAL kit but it will be a high priced kit because of the parts and tooling.
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

I will definitely be wanting some of those wheels when you get them ready to sell.


----------



## texanheadturner

DOES ANYBODY NO WERE I CAN GET A 1/10 64 IN TEXAS


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Oct 9 2009, 09:25 AM~15311263
> *DOES ANYBODY NO WERE I CAN GET A 1/10 64 IN TEXAS
> *


Maisto 1/12 '64 is the best out there. Pegasus makes a 1/10 '64 RC body but it's out of proportion.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 9 2009, 11:00 PM~15317440
> *Maisto 1/12 '64 is the best out there. Pegasus makes a 1/10 '64 RC body but it's out of proportion.
> *


 :0 I havent seen that, but anyway I really respect n honor you dude for pushin the envelope on these model cars :thumbsup:


----------



## texanheadturner

jevries THANK for the info on da 64


----------



## DJ-ROY

HAVE A GOOD TRIP TO JAPAN J  

LOOKING FORWARD TO THE PICS OF THE JOURNEY ALREADY...........


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 8 2009, 12:40 PM~15302115
> *1/12 scale wheels and tires are gettin' there!
> The rims are injected with resin and pressure casted to get the best result possible.
> When I get back from Japan I will create knock offs, more molds, finish the deal and put em up for sale chromed and unchromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 this makes me want to go get a 1/12 scale kit


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Yeah J. have a safe trip bro!!


----------



## jevries

*Thanx homies!!

D.L.O. THANX a LOT for artwork you've created!!! Totally cool of you!*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: I'm very happy you like it bro! I made me a copy of it before I shipped, but its not as nice. And the fingerprints look worse on mine! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THEM RIMS AND TIRES CAME OUT REAL NICE J.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15302115
> *1/12 scale wheels and tires are gettin' there!
> The rims are injected with resin and pressure casted to get the best result possible.
> When I get back from Japan I will create knock offs, more molds, finish the deal and put em up for sale chromed and unchromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## DJ-ROY

Got a package today......... :0 :cheesy: 

J THANKS ALOT FOR THE GOODIES YOU SENT ME .............


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 06:00 AM~15363864
> *Got a package today......... :0  :cheesy:
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Your welcome Roy!!
> 
> Thanks Bigg's and IBLDmyown!! Can't wait to have them casted and chromed!   *


----------



## jevries

Tried to get that nipple look on a Pegasus wheel last week using a circle mask. Works pretty well but you need to spray thin coats I sprayed a bit too heavy.


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 18 2009, 05:43 PM~15393751
> *Tried to get that nipple look on a Pegasus wheel last week using a circle mask. Works pretty well but you need to spray thin coats I sprayed a bit too heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very good idea...i think it came out nice.
do you have any pix with the rim assembled?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 19 2009, 12:43 AM~15393751
> *Tried to get that nipple look on a Pegasus wheel last week using a circle mask. Works pretty well but you need to spray thin coats I sprayed a bit too heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats what i need when painting a Pegasus rim..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

Hell yeah j, nice rims. 

That picture darren drew is sick. nice job! Is the real deal still together or getting upgraded?


----------



## jevries

8 hours in the train today from Tokyo to an island down south, tempetaures are great!! Model stuff everywhere...it's crazy I don't even have one desecent hobbystore in my hometown and these guys have quality stores everywhere!

Sorry, didn,'t make pics assambled, I will when I get home.

Real Deal is almost done created a new setup, still have to test it.

Roy, need any stuff from over here?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 19 2009, 03:01 PM~15399181
> *8 hours in the train today from Tokyo to an island down south, tempetaures are great!! Model stuff everywhere...it's crazy I don't even have one desecent hobbystore in my hometown and these guys have quality stores everywhere!
> 
> Sorry, didn,'t make pics assambled, I will when I get home.
> 
> Real Deal is almost done created a new setup, still have to test it.
> 
> Roy, need any stuff from over here?
> *



^ NICE TO HEAR YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME J

uffin: 

{I need a Pioneer HDJ-1000 DJ Headphone ,but i think they are also expensive in Japan ?}

uffin: 

THANKS BRO..


----------



## CustomFreak

hey jev, 

how much cost the kits from fujimi astro van and aoshima hilux lowrider kits over there??? perhabs you can buy some ?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 19 2009, 12:20 PM~15401972
> *hey jev,
> 
> how much cost the kits from fujimi astro van and aoshima hilux lowrider kits over there??? perhabs you can buy some ?
> *


Around 15 to 18 euro's. I found some on clearance for around 10 euro's but need to be lucky.


----------



## robocon

get at me on the 1 /12 wheels.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Oct 20 2009, 11:16 PM~15419637
> *get at me on the 1 /12 wheels.
> *


*I will post when they're done. The chromed ones can take a while since the turn out time with the chromer is long.*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 07:56 AM~15399648
> *
> ^ NICE TO HEAR YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME J
> 
> uffin:
> 
> {I need a Pioneer HDJ-1000 DJ Headphone ,but i think they are also expensive  in Japan ?}
> 
> uffin:
> 
> THANKS BRO..
> *


The thing with electronics over here is they got a shitload of it but prices are more or less the same as in Holland.
They have different type of BMF it looks way better (7,50 euro) and they even have ultra thin mirror foil, not cheap around 15 euro's a sheet.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 21 2009, 02:37 AM~15420247
> *I will post when they're done. The chromed ones can take a while since the turn out time with the chromer is long.
> *


cant wait to see the turn out of the chrome ones brotha..gonna be sick.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 21 2009, 11:40 AM~15420250
> *The thing with electronics over here is they got a shitload of it but prices are more or less the same as in Holland.
> They have different type of BMF it looks way better (7,50 euro) and they even have ultra thin mirror foil, not cheap around 15 euro's a sheet.
> *



DO IT bro DO IT


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 22 2009, 08:34 AM~15433046
> *DO IT bro DO IT
> *


I'll grab some when I'm in Osaka! The mirror foil looks really good. In the photo's they used it as window trim and it looks awesome I still wonder how well it forms around the trim.


----------



## Guest

J,
Just wanted to say the package arrived.
Thanks,


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 23 2009, 02:01 PM~15447164
> *J,
> Just wanted to say the package arrived.
> Thanks,
> 
> *


Cool! Thanx for letting me know!


----------



## jevries

Last Sunday I visited the Osaka lowrider show and it was better than last year. More quality rides and more diversity. I even got a glimpse of Majestics Gangsta's '67 Impala.

On monday I went shopping In Osaka ane bought me a shitload of goodies and some stuff I'm pretty excited about I want to share. Sorry for the huge pics Flickr won't allow to use the smaller pics on other forums.

Found this Hasegawa mirror foil which looks awesome, best chrome foil I came across so far. It's super thin and forms nicely around window trim and such.










Not new stuff but still damn impressive! Chrome powder that you use on black painted and polished surfaces. This stuff is so sticky you need to wear gloves and a mask. With a piece of cotton you smear and finally polish the powder on the surface to a true chrome look. From what I've heared this stuff can be handled a lot better than Alclad and you can polish again if there's a dull spot.










The first batch of stuff. I bought some tools, putty, lot's of allu and styrene tubing, glue's, PE and milled parts, etc. I was superhappy to find the Aoshima Datsun lowrider trucks for 7,50 euro each!! They had lot's of kits on clearance but I only have this much space and time to build model cars.










J.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^^


----------



## Marcos Cruz

I would love to see the chrome powder in action, sounds pretty good. So you say their BMF is better than ours here in the States?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Oct 27 2009, 07:01 PM~15480731
> *I would love to see the chrome powder in action, sounds pretty good. So you say their BMF is better than ours here in the States?
> *


X2!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT POWDER STUFF LOOKS REALLY COOL. TONIOSEVEN USED IT RECENTLY ON ONE OF HIS BUILDS. I THINK IT WAS THAT GREEN 58 HE DID. I WANT SOME.


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro, you got some nice shizza right there bro... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice fuckin score bro. Hell yea


----------



## BiggC

Nice lot of goodies. That foil looks like some nice stuff and you'll have to let us know how that powder works out.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:01 AM~15480731
> *I would love to see the chrome powder in action, sounds pretty good. So you say their BMF is better than ours here in the States?
> *


Can't wait to try it out! It sounds easy enough to apply, easier than Alclad. They had samples in the store of all the chrome products they carry and it's a lot better looking than Alclad.

Even their standard sheets of allu BMF looks better than the ultra bright chrome BMF.
The new Hasegawa mirror finish foils are DA BOMB! This is the best chrome you can get to do all the trim and emblems on your model cars. It's a ultra thin plastic foil but it is a little bit more difficult to apply than BMF because it doesn't form as easy as allu foil.

Today I bought me a shitload of micro nuts and bolts and other weird looking metal stuff to create...whatever. :biggrin:


----------



## ragtop caprice

U need to make an 86 caprice coupe,... awesome work bro!!!


----------



## Siim123

Gonna keep my eye on this topic, cant wait to see that chrome stuff!!  Would like to see that bmf in use too, one friend of mine knows a page where to get it


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 28 2009, 06:31 AM~15490414
> *Gonna keep my eye on this topic, cant wait to see that chrome stuff!!   Would like to see that bmf in use too, one friend of mine knows a page where to get it
> *


Hobby link Japan, prices are right even the shipping costs are fair although it's shipped SAL.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^I need chrome........ :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 28 2009, 09:13 AM~15491634
> *^I need chrome........  :biggrin:
> *


I'll get another chrome powder kit as well. I have 2 sheets of that mirror foil and one sheet of that other BMF. If you want more of that mirror chrome stuff I can get some more.
Bumped into a nice small but uber-packed model store somewhere in a small village up orth and bought me 2 Hilux kits and one Datsun mini truck. Still didn't find the Honda Accord lowrider. 
Perhaps someone out there has those wire wheels that come along with that kit that I can use to create molds? I ship em back if needed along with a nice present.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WOW!!! NOW THATS A COME UP FROM THE OTHERSIDE OF THE WORLD!!! THANKS FOR SHARING THE INFO BROTHER!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 AM~15291602
> *looks good jev !
> 
> aoshima has 13" Wheels too they are beatifull
> 
> they come with the honda accord wagon lowrider. combined with the pegasus single 13" tires they fit fantastic
> 
> here a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this caprice, I seen it in other threads..but I know Jev wont mind me comenting on it hear...man it's the most attractive 4 door I've seen...
(what the fuck is that cat bumpin too?)


----------



## jevries

Back Home!!

Finally got the chance to try that chrome powder. This powder is avialable for quite some time now and I must say I'm pretty amazed with it. 
When your (black) surface is polished to a mirror shine this ultra sticky powder turns it into chrome however a slighlty darker chrome than what your used to.
I would call it gunmetal chrome it's not as silvery bright as regular chrome.
I tried several different background colors using the spray can caps.

Here you see the difference in tint compared to vinyl chrome tape. The shine of the powder however is superb.























































If there any fingerprints or smudges you can use a small amount of powder and polish it to a high shine again.

Here's my way of taking as much kits home as possible! :biggrin: Five kits in one box by removing all the trees. Next year I'm gonna buy 15 kits! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ptman2002

wish i could come across that deal on the minitrucks. i been looking for the red hilux kit with the billet wheels. i want 2 of them and also the honda accord would be nice too. good luck with all the builds jevries.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 11 2009, 04:44 AM~15630895
> *wish i could come across that deal on the minitrucks.  i been looking for the red hilux kit with the billet wheels.  i want 2 of them and also the honda accord would be nice too.    good luck with all the builds jevries.
> *


I was looking for the red Hilux extra cab to create a nice stretched minitruck with long bed..didn't find it. Same goes for the Accord.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 11 2009, 12:47 PM~15630790
> *Back Home!!
> 
> Finally got the chance to try that chrome powder. This powder is avialable for quite some time now and I must say I'm pretty amazed with it.
> When your (black) surface is polished to a mirror shine this ultra sticky powder turns it into chrome however a slighlty darker chrome than what your used to.
> I would call it gunmetal chrome it's not as silvery bright as regular chrome.
> I tried several different background colors using the spray can caps.
> 
> Here you see the difference in tint compared to vinyl chrome tape. The shine of the powder however is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there any fingerprints or smudges you can use a small amount of powder and polish it to a high shine again.
> 
> Here's my way of taking as much kits home as possible! :biggrin:  Five kits in one box by removing all the trees. Next year I'm gonna buy 15 kits! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This chrome looks Great J.. :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

WOW that chorme looks really good bro and thats awsome that you fit 5 kits in one box................. :cheesy:  .............


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hey j. I had a accord wagon with the wires if thats the wheels u need?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 10:51 AM~15633132
> *Hey j.  I had a accord wagon with the wires if thats the wheels u need?
> *


Thanks for the offer!! Lowrodder has send me his Accord wires.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 11 2009, 07:55 PM~15633168
> *Thanks for the offer!! Lowrodder has send me his Accord wires.
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak

yeah now cast them and sell this shit (to me) :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15633168
> *Thanks for the offer!! Lowrodder has send me his Accord wires.
> *


Theyre on their way J. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 12 2009, 01:52 PM~15645957
> *Theyre on their way J.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES!! They look awesome!! Thanx a lot!! You will receive your color bar soon!

Def gonna cast and reproduce em!!


----------



## lowrodder

Dont know if youve seen this


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 13 2009, 03:53 AM~15653274
> *Dont know if youve seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gonna check it at home, right now I can't play flashmovies...bummer...


----------



## eastside1989

Great Vid.... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

That car move like the real thing awsome job j


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 11 2009, 03:47 AM~15630790
> *Back Home!!
> 
> Finally got the chance to try that chrome powder. This powder is avialable for quite some time now and I must say I'm pretty amazed with it.
> When your (black) surface is polished to a mirror shine this ultra sticky powder turns it into chrome however a slighlty darker chrome than what your used to.
> I would call it gunmetal chrome it's not as silvery bright as regular chrome.
> I tried several different background colors using the spray can caps.
> 
> Here you see the difference in tint compared to vinyl chrome tape. The shine of the powder however is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there any fingerprints or smudges you can use a small amount of powder and polish it to a high shine again.
> 
> Here's my way of taking as much kits home as possible! :biggrin:  Five kits in one box by removing all the trees. Next year I'm gonna buy 15 kits! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the name of this chrome powder?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 13 2009, 03:53 AM~15653274
> *Dont know if youve seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX for the link!!! I didn't see this one before, really cool!!   

The powder is called Kosutte Ginsan but it's also manufactured by another company in the US check Google.

Kosutte Ginsan


----------



## tequila sunrise

very nice work as usual j!! any updates on the the 1/12 wheels?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 14 2009, 04:10 AM~15662208
> *THANX for the link!!! I didn't see this one before, really cool!!
> 
> The powder is called Kosutte Ginsan but it's also manufactured by another company in the US check Google.
> 
> Kosutte Ginsan
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the link J. Had checked there site but couldn't find it.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 14 2009, 06:15 PM~15666534
> *Thanks for the link J. Had checked there site but couldn't find it.
> *


SNJ also produces metal powders not sure which one you need for the chrome look. I've checked a couple of webpages and they suggest to buff and apply the powder multiple times to reach the best chrome possible.


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 9 2009, 05:56 AM~15310075
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:      You never know!! It is possible to create a REAL DEAL kit but it will be a high priced kit because of the parts and tooling.
> *



hey homie you just need to get like 20 Chinese people and create a sweatshop lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 14 2009, 11:10 AM~15662208
> *THANX for the link!!! I didn't see this one before, really cool!!
> 
> The powder is called Kosutte Ginsan but it's also manufactured by another company in the US check Google.
> 
> Kosutte Ginsan
> 
> 
> *



Nice Vid.. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

sell me that orange and black mini truck jev ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15663585
> *very nice work as usual j!! any updates on the the 1/12 wheels?
> *


*It's finally getting there. It proved to be hard to get superclean castings and since I only go for perfect 
it took me longer than I thought. I created a vibrating plate to make sure ALL the air bubbles in problem
areas are removed before the molds go into the pressure pot.
The tires I also got right and new molds will be created this week. Special rear wheels will be created 
to fit the RS cars and then it's off to get em chromed!*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SWEET BRO THEY LOOK GREAT!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 18 2009, 12:01 PM~15700482
> *It's finally getting there. It proved to be hard to get superclean castings and since I only go for perfect
> it took me longer than I thought. I created a vibrating plate to make sure ALL the air bubbles in problem
> areas are removed before the molds go into the pressure pot.
> The tires I also got right and new molds will be created this week. Special rear wheels will be created
> to fit the RS cars and then it's off to get em chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:  

They look fresh J.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 18 2009, 02:01 AM~15700482
> *It's finally getting there. It proved to be hard to get superclean castings and since I only go for perfect
> it took me longer than I thought. I created a vibrating plate to make sure ALL the air bubbles in problem
> areas are removed before the molds go into the pressure pot.
> The tires I also got right and new molds will be created this week. Special rear wheels will be created
> to fit the RS cars and then it's off to get em chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size car do they fit?


----------



## jevries

*1/12 scale*


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work J!!!


----------



## Siim123

Damn thats nice :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 18 2009, 07:56 AM~15701791
> *1/12 scale
> *


Not like the MIASTO R/C 64?? 

Sorry not familiar with other SCALES othere then 1/24, 1/25 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 18 2009, 03:05 AM~15700486
> *SWEET BRO THEY LOOK GREAT!!
> *


x2!! :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 18 2009, 11:08 AM~15703043
> *Not like the MIASTO R/C 64??
> 
> Sorry not familiar with other SCALES othere then 1/24, 1/25 :biggrin:
> *


Maisto 1/12, Radio Shack 1/12, Revell 1/12, etc.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 19 2009, 02:48 PM~15712322
> *Maisto 1/12, Radio Shack 1/12, Revell 1/12, etc.
> *



2 sets for me please :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 19 2009, 04:48 AM~15712322
> *Maisto 1/12, Radio Shack 1/12, Revell 1/12, etc.
> *


 :0 ok cool, guess i'll end up getting a set for my son's RC 64


----------



## raiderz2001

Thats sum nice work J


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 19 2009, 07:56 AM~15712552
> *2 sets for me please  :biggrin:
> *


x2 homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 18 2009, 06:01 AM~15700482
> *It's finally getting there. It proved to be hard to get superclean castings and since I only go for perfect
> it took me longer than I thought. I created a vibrating plate to make sure ALL the air bubbles in problem
> areas are removed before the molds go into the pressure pot.
> The tires I also got right and new molds will be created this week. Special rear wheels will be created
> to fit the RS cars and then it's off to get em chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sick work J

but rollinoldskoo is gonna flip when he sees these lol


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 18 2009, 02:01 AM~15700482
> *It's finally getting there. It proved to be hard to get superclean castings and since I only go for perfect
> it took me longer than I thought. I created a vibrating plate to make sure ALL the air bubbles in problem
> areas are removed before the molds go into the pressure pot.
> The tires I also got right and new molds will be created this week. Special rear wheels will be created
> to fit the RS cars and then it's off to get em chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will these be out for xmas?????


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!!

I wanted to get things going but my compressor/ vacuum pump burned out and now I'm waiting for a new setup to arrive. Price will prolly be around 50 euro's (aprox $75) a set including seperate wires so that they can be painted, Urethane rubber tires with vinyl white walls and knock off's. All chromed.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 28 2009, 09:29 AM~15804434
> *Thanx guys!!
> 
> I wanted to get things going but my compressor/ vacuum pump burned out and now I'm waiting for a new setup to arrive. Price will prolly be around 50 euro's (aprox $75) a set including seperate wires so that they can be painted, Urethane rubber tires with vinyl white walls and knock off's. All chromed.
> *



SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

*Working on several stuff one of which is a lights set.
This light set features low beam lights/ rear lights and high beam lights using super micro leds and superthin 
coated wire to make it blend in perfectly with your detailed model. 
Everything is prewired and has 2 micro slide switches.
This is for experienced builders only because you need to be very carefull handling and installing the fragile parts. 
I will announce when they are ready to ship and pricing soon.*


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 28 2009, 11:59 AM~15805046
> *Working on several stuff one of which is a lights set.
> This light set features low beam lights/ rear lights and high beam lights using super micro leds and superthin
> coated wire to make it blend in perfectly with your detailed model.
> Everything is prewired and has 2 micro slide switches.
> This is for experienced builders only because you need to be very carefull handling and installing the fragile parts.
> I will announce when they are ready to ship and pricing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15805046
> *Working on several stuff one of which is a lights set.
> This light set features low beam lights/ rear lights and high beam lights using super micro leds and superthin
> coated wire to make it blend in perfectly with your detailed model.
> Everything is prewired and has 2 micro slide switches.
> This is for experienced builders only because you need to be very carefull handling and installing the fragile parts.
> I will announce when they are ready to ship and pricing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   
Is that for 1/12 scale ?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 28 2009, 10:34 AM~15805221
> *
> Is that for 1/12 scale ?
> *


This one is 1/24 scale. 1/12 is no problem either.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: i made one too


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, PM me when ya have em ready..i need a set for my 1/16th nomad! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

DOPE... Hopefully the 2 wing Zenith knockoffs? :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 28 2009, 06:29 AM~15804434
> *Thanx guys!!
> 
> I wanted to get things going but my compressor/ vacuum pump burned out and now I'm waiting for a new setup to arrive. Price will prolly be around 50 euro's (aprox $75) a set including seperate wires so that they can be painted, Urethane rubber tires with vinyl white walls and knock off's. All chromed.
> *


sorry, I was replying to this... :twak:


----------



## lowrodder

Cool put me down for a couple sets!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

THIS SHIT IS REALLY FRICKEN COOL BRO :thumbsup: ,YOU ARE ALWAYS THROWIN DOWN GREAT STUFF . KEEP IT UP .....


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 28 2009, 02:51 PM~15805641
> *yeap, PM me when ya have em ready..i need a set for my 1/16th nomad! :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :0 i need some for my 1:16 63!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 28 2009, 07:55 PM~15805332
> *This one is 1/24 scale. 1/12 is no problem either.
> *



That beam function is SICK....


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 05:26 AM~15811342
> *That beam function is SICK....
> *


Thanks bro! These Leds are really hard to work with because they are super small less than 1mm in width but they produce a lot of light.


----------



## josh 78

always nice work j


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2009, 06:52 AM~15811587
> *Thanks bro! These Leds are really hard to work with because they are super small less than 1mm in width but they produce a lot of light.
> 
> *


Are you using SMD leds in your light kit?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 07:26 AM~15811342
> *That beam function is SICK....
> *



Fo real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 29 2009, 04:59 PM~15814519
> *Are you using SMD leds in your light kit?
> *


Yep, it looks much better than the longer and wider 3mm leds. I'm also going to try different type of leds to see what works best.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Top notch.


----------



## raiderz2001

yo J let me kno too ill put em on tha rollin 63


----------



## jevries

*DJ-Roy bought this original All American Resin BB and it is in pretty good condition but
the eventual copy will be much cleaner looking.*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by raiderz2001_@Nov 30 2009, 02:56 PM~15823788
> *yo J let me kno too ill put em on tha rollin 63
> *


When they are done I'll send you a set and color bar!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 07:46 AM~15857204
> *DJ-Roy bought this original All American Resin BB and it is in pretty good condition but
> the eventual copy will be much cleaner looking.
> 
> *


 :0 can't wait, i'm actually working on takeing my vinyl off my BB.


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 08:46 AM~15857204
> *DJ-Roy bought this original All American Resin BB and it is in pretty good condition but
> that's looking real jevries, can't wait to see it done.
> the eventual copy will be much cleaner looking.
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 3 2009, 08:49 AM~15857232
> *:0  can't wait, i'm actually working on takeing my vinyl off my BB.
> *


That is more original I must say with all the Broughams out there.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 AM~15857204
> *DJ-Roy bought this original All American Resin BB and it is in pretty good condition but
> the eventual copy will be much cleaner looking.
> 
> *


Will be watching for these J.  Is Maxbon a European superglue? I have not noticed it over here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 AM~15857204
> *DJ-Roy bought this original All American Resin BB and it is in pretty good condition but
> the eventual copy will be much cleaner looking.
> 
> *



You da man ! That is lookin' good already. Can't wait for the finished product.!


----------



## raiderz2001

Yo J you workin on audio? iz it like the ones in tha beddancers?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 11:48 AM~15858318
> *That is more original I must say with all the Broughams out there.
> *


im currently working on :

bald top (shaved vynil top)
1/4 top
full padded op ( presidential)


will your Deluxe resin be for sale? or personal use only?
Ive got 16 but could use a few more, cleaner ones :biggrin: 

whats up with the BIG big body? any more pics, lol


----------



## jevries

Mademan: Yes, these ones will be for sale when done. I will not give the top that vinyl effect so that it becomes easier to convert it into a regular version. I have made a plastic mask to do this the easy way.
I can't freakin' wait to finish the 1/10 BB but I need to stick to the program and finish this 1/24 first. I will use the money that I make selling the 1/24's to create the molds for the 1/10 version which is going be expensive.

85Biarittz: I bought a bunch of that Maxbon stuff in Japan but I'm sure you can buy it somewhere on the internet or US. I really like this stuff in combination with kicker.

Raiderz2001: I'm working on a sound device to play tunes and create engine sounds, waiting for the parts right now...christmas time is not the best time to order stuff...takes forever.

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## DEUCES76

hey j will the interiors and frames from the 94 impala work for them


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 3 2009, 01:21 PM~15860149
> *hey j will the interiors and frames from the 94 impala work for them
> *


For all the BB copies out there goes: The chassis really needs to be extended with a couple of mm's. The rest should fit but to get everything very accurate you need to rework some interior elements.


----------



## DEUCES76

oh ok cant wait i want to get me 1 or 2 of them


----------



## Trendsetta 68

What will be the asking price for these.? 

Thanx.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 02:12 PM~15860043
> *Mademan: Yes, these ones will be for sale when done. I will not give the top that vinyl effect so that it becomes easier to convert it into a regular version. I have made a plastic mask to do this the easy way.
> I can't freakin' wait to finish the 1/10 BB but I need to stick to the program and finish this 1/24 first. I will use the money that I make selling the 1/24's to create the molds for the 1/10 version which is going be expensive.
> 
> 85Biarittz: I bought a bunch of that Maxbon stuff in Japan but I'm sure you can buy it somewhere on the internet or US. I really like this stuff in combination with kicker.
> 
> Raiderz2001: I'm working on a sound device to play tunes and create engine sounds, waiting for the parts right now...christmas time is not the best time to order stuff...takes forever.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments!
> *



If you need any detailed pics for the small or 1:10 big body, hit me up! ive got one sitting in my driveway.

also like I said before, I wam willing to contribute $$ for the 1:10 mold.....as long as I get one :biggrin: , thats all I ask.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 05:46 PM~15857204
> *DJ-Roy bought this original All American Resin BB and it is in pretty good condition but
> the eventual copy will be much cleaner looking.
> 
> *



I know this OG stuff gonna be SICK


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 3 2009, 02:39 PM~15860877
> *What will be the asking price for these.?
> 
> Thanx.
> *


I will come up with a price when everything is done and know what I used on materials and such. I really want to do a complete kit inc. chassis and interior parts.


----------



## DEUCES76

hey j when will they be ready


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 3 2009, 08:13 PM~15866894
> *I will come up with a price when everything is done and know what I used on materials and such. I really want to do a complete kit inc. chassis and interior parts.
> *


i'm sure you will set a new standard for the resin big bodies out there....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 4 2009, 01:25 AM~15867800
> *looking good homie!
> *


Thanx bro! 

No clue when it's done, quality takes time.


----------



## DEUCES76

j any updates on the bigbody


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 8 2009, 11:42 PM~15921358
> *j any updates on the bigbody
> *


Soon! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 8 2009, 11:44 PM~15921368
> *Soon! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## texanheadturner

J I NEED 2 1/10 BROUGHAM ASAP$$$$


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 9 2009, 10:38 PM~15933226
> *J I NEED 2 1/10 BROUGHAM  ASAP$$$$
> *


Start saving $$$$ planned for May 2010.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 9 2009, 11:17 PM~15933632
> *Start saving $$$$ planned for May 2010.
> *


ball park price?


----------



## texanheadturner

yes ball park


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 11 2009, 01:17 AM~15945670
> *yes ball park
> *


Aprox. $380 for the body alone.


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## DJ-ROY

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## texanheadturner

j can you make a 1/10 big body 80's Caprice 2 or 4 door


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 11 2009, 01:55 AM~15945777
> *Aprox. $380 for the body alone.
> *


WOW! $380?! u got good shit goin on, but that's a lil steep J! oh well guess i'll have to save up hard core if i think i will ever own 1 of ur masterpieces!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 13 2009, 01:33 AM~15965752
> *WOW! $380?! u got good shit goin on, but that's a lil steep J! oh well guess i'll have to save up hard core if i think i will ever own 1 of ur masterpieces!
> *


That's because you have no idea how much effort and money goes into producing such a model. 
If you want to own a super exclusive item than you need to be wiling to pay the super exclusive price as well.
The dollar went down the drain as well can't do much about that.   

I'm not going to create other 1/10 scale rides because of the tremendous amount of work.


----------



## texanheadturner

come on now dont stare some big body shit AND
stop get dat MONEY$$$$$$$....


----------



## jevries

That's the reason why I rather don't talk about pricing on forums...some people start to trip and I feel need to explain myself, kinda sucks.
Next time: PM or email me!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 13 2009, 07:19 AM~15966157
> *That's the reason why I rather don't talk about pricing on forums...some people start to trip and I feel need to explain myself, kinda sucks.
> Next time: PM or email me!
> *





you and only you know what your work is worth bro, and if they want what you got, let them pay for it  if i was into them 1/10 scale rides, i would be saveing for one right now lol




just keep doin what your doin J, its great to have someone like you in the industry


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 13 2009, 09:43 AM~15966435
> *you and only you know what your work is worth bro, and if they want what you got, let them pay for it  if i was into them 1/10 scale rides, i would be saveing for one right now lol
> just keep doin what your doin J, its great to have someone like you in the industry
> *




X2!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 13 2009, 04:43 PM~15966435
> *you and only you know what your work is worth bro, and if they want what you got, let them pay for it  if i was into them 1/10 scale rides, i would be saveing for one right now lol
> just keep doin what your doin J, its great to have someone like you in the industry
> *



He,s also working on a 1/25 ...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 13 2009, 07:43 AM~15966435
> *you and only you know what your work is worth bro, and if they want what you got, let them pay for it  if i was into them 1/10 scale rides, i would be saveing for one right now lol
> just keep doin what your doin J, its great to have someone like you in the industry
> *


Appreciate your comment!   

Thanx guys!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Comment on your 1/10 Big Body ! $$$$! J 80% will talk shit no matter what price you put on it cause they have no idea of what you have done to build the master ! Time , Supplies , etc. They just want something at a price they can afford ! You have done some very bad ass shit for the hobby weather it was just to display you sent other modelers in the route to create the items you made master pieces into ! 

Noe this past year you actually started to do a few thing to sale to us like the 1/10 wire wheels, the color bars , All good shit for the hobby ! 

Even with out giving away your secerts you have helped quit a few when asked about your remote hydro work ! 

You should have no need to explain your self to anyone , weather it be about how-to's or pricing ! Cause if it were that easy J we would all be doing it ! 

Keep it up J even if i'm not a hydro builder i've always liked the builds you do !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2009, 02:09 PM~15968652
> *Comment  on    your  1/10  Big  Body !  $$$$!  J 80%  will  talk  shit  no  matter  what  price  you  put  on  it  cause  they  have  no  idea  of  what  you    have  done  to  build  the  master !  Time  , Supplies , etc.  They  just  want  something  at  a  price  they  can  afford !  You  have  done  some  very    bad  ass  shit  for  the hobby  weather  it  was  just to  display      you  sent  other  modelers  in the  route  to  create  the  items  you  made  master pieces  into !
> 
> Noe  this  past  year    you  actually  started  to  do  a  few  thing  to  sale  to  us  like the  1/10 wire  wheels, the  color  bars , All  good  shit  for  the  hobby  !
> 
> Even  with  out  giving  away  your  secerts  you  have  helped  quit a  few  when  asked  about  your  remote  hydro  work !
> 
> You  should  have  no  need to  explain  your  self  to  anyone  ,  weather  it  be  about  how-to's  or  pricing !  Cause  if  it  were  that  easy  J  we  would  all be  doing it  !
> 
> Keep  it  up  J  even  if  i'm  not  a  hydro  builder  i've  always  liked  the  builds  you    do  !
> *


Thanx Mini!!   
Right now I really enjoy creating custom parts and it's cool to see that people are happy with it.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^


----------



## rollindeep408

keep on doing what your doing homie


----------



## texanheadturner

j call me 409 350 2781 about 1/10 big body


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 13 2009, 08:12 PM~15973963
> *Thanx Mini!!
> Right now I really enjoy creating custom parts and it's cool to see that people are happy with it.
> *


----------



## texanheadturner

need pic of big body


----------



## texanheadturner

j i need pic of 1/10 big boyd


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 21 2009, 06:02 PM~16050978
> *need pic of big body
> *


Not finished, planned for May 2010.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 22 2009, 05:42 AM~16055909
> *Not finished, planned for May 2010.
> *


MY BIRTHDAY IS IN MAY HMMMMMMMMM :0

LOL KEEP UP UR WORK


----------



## jevries

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Bought me new equipment. A Vacuumpump to degass the silicone and
urethane rubber I use to make tires and a new compressor.*


----------



## DJ-ROY

Wow nice rims J the size is perfect


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 05:13 AM~16092553
> *Wow nice rims J the size is perfect
> 
> 
> *


*Thanx bro!  

New J-Sonic color bars are almost finished as well! 
They look supernice, better scale are completely assembled and come in black. It's a bitch for me tho to put em together... :biggrin:  *


----------



## sidetoside

J the new Rims you creat are amazing !
Do you want to sell these ones with the new Tires ??
Say ma a price !

Looks better then the ones that i make !


----------



## pancho1969

Nice wheels j . Got any pics of them on cars?


----------



## DJ-ROY

J  

Let me get in line for a few sets ....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 26 2009, 07:58 AM~16092751
> *J the new Rims you creat are amazing !
> Do you want to sell these ones with the new Tires ??
> Say ma a price !
> 
> Looks better then the ones that i make !
> *


Thanx homie! These are going to be for sale. Gonna determine the price when I'm done producing a couple of sets knowing how much material and time I spend creating these wheels.

Pancho, I will take a picture tommorow of the wheels on a model.


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 26 2009, 03:34 AM~16092510
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Bought me new equipment. A Vacuumpump to degass the silicone and
> urethane rubber I use to make tires and a new compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 The wheels look great J. im down to get a few sets too


----------



## lowrodder

Oh and are there any updates on your 1/12 wheels?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 13 2009, 01:33 AM~15965752
> *WOW! $380?! u got good shit goin on, but that's a lil steep J! oh well guess i'll have to save up hard core if i think i will ever own 1 of ur masterpieces!
> *


its fair considering the work and size, resin isnt cheap especially when he has to buy by the gallon


----------



## jevries

*Here are pics of the wheels sitting on a '64 Impala. A little bit hard
to see since they are not chromed but the size is excellent.*




























Have a GREAT new year!!


----------



## eastside1989

You have a great one too..... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 30 2009, 11:37 AM~16132558
> *You have a great one too..... :biggrin:
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 30 2009, 11:35 AM~16132552
> *Here are pics of the wheels sitting on a '64 Impala. A little bit hard
> to see since they are not chromed but the size is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a GREAT new year!!
> *



The same to you.

the wheels look good so far!


----------



## Siim123

Nice wheels and happy new year Jev!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 30 2009, 06:35 PM~16132552
> *Here are pics of the wheels sitting on a '64 Impala. A little bit hard
> to see since they are not chromed but the size is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a GREAT new year!!
> *



Have a Great one J. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Them wheels are nice. Cant wait to see them shine.


----------



## AZ GUCCI

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 13 2009, 04:02 AM~15653286
> *Gonna check it at home, right now I can't play flashmovies...bummer...
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Dec 30 2009, 02:35 PM~16135142
> *HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Unfortunately it's not for sale. 
Creating a model lowrider like this takes way to much time and parts are expensive.


----------



## texanheadturner

HAPPY NEW YEAR J


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Jan 2 2010, 01:11 PM~16161910
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR J
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## ptman2002

hey J i may have missed it, but what size are those wheels and to what scale?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 3 2010, 12:39 AM~16167359
> *hey J  i may have missed it, but what size are those wheels and to what scale?
> *


The ones on the orange Imp are 1/25 scale with newly created rubber 5:20 tires.
The other wirewheels I'm working on are 1/12 scale.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 12 2009, 03:52 PM~15645957
> *Theyre on their way J.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh man id love to have one of those! i have a 95 lx wagon 5 spd


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 3 2010, 12:45 AM~16167387
> *oh man id love to have one of those! i have a 95 lx wagon 5 spd
> *


Kit is hard to find I even couldn't find one in Japan, try Ebay.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 3 2010, 02:47 AM~16167401
> *Kit is hard to find I even couldn't find one in Japan, try Ebay.
> *


if u couldnt find it in japan, then idk where it could be :dunno: i seen a lot of different model car kits in japan, but never my wagon :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 3 2010, 12:50 AM~16167426
> *if u couldnt find it in japan, then idk where it could be :dunno: i seen a lot of different model car kits in japan, but never my wagon  :0
> *


I had a hard time finding any (Aoshima) model kits that were on my list...I find a couple of them in a small town somewhere in the North. In the big cities these kits come and go fast.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 13 2009, 03:21 AM~15966041
> *That's because you have no idea how much effort and money goes into producing such a model.
> If you want to own a super exclusive item than you need to be wiling to pay the super exclusive price as well.
> The dollar went down the drain as well can't do much about that.
> 
> I'm not going to create other 1/10 scale rides because of the tremendous amount of work.
> *


J....i wasnt trying to bash u at all, as a builder i know what it takes to scratch build parts, but on ur level, i'd love to try, but like u said it costs big $$$ , and i could NEVER try to come close to match what u build!! u have the skill most will never match! like i said before......if I wanna own one of ur masterpieces, i gotta save up hard core!! actually i was flattered that u gave me props for my build off page and my frame work!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 3 2010, 01:20 AM~16167599
> *J....i wasnt trying to bash u at all, as a builder i know what it takes to scratch build parts, but on ur level, i'd love to try,  but like u said it costs big $$$ ,  and i could NEVER try to come close to match what u build!! u have the skill most will never match! like i said before......if I wanna own one of ur masterpieces, i gotta save up hard core!! actually i was flattered that u gave me props for my build off page and my frame work!
> *


It's all good homie! My reply was for everyone to understand what it takes to create a model like this. I'm just very realistic when it comes down to calculating final pricing. I know from experience that if your sell yourself short your not gonna last.


----------



## jevries

*And another pic of a casted urethane rubber true 5:20 tire.
I'm also working on casting seperate white wall rings.*


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## sidetoside

Great J !!!


----------



## Siim123

X2!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

AWSOME WORK J!!! :thumbsup: YOU DO KNOW YOUR GONNA HAVE TO PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE OF THE NEW COLOR BARS. :biggrin: AND IF YOUR GONNA SELL THEM RIMS AND TIRES I'LL GETS SOME OF THEM TOO. uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Lookin' good homie ! THOSE TIRES LOOK GOOD!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 3 2010, 04:20 AM~16168142
> *New J-Sonic true 1/25 scale Color bar out soon!
> Smaller size, comes in black prewired including micro switch and coin cell battery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pre order when? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 2 2010, 09:50 PM~16167426
> *if u couldnt find it in japan, then idk where it could be :dunno: i seen a lot of different model car kits in japan, but never my wagon  :0
> *


got 2 of the stock version sittin on the shelf at my local hobby shop..... 










$22 i think


----------



## caprice on dz

So I assume due to shipping costs it would be smartest to buy in bulk? Will the 5.20s fit pegasus and or revell wires?


----------



## LowandBeyond

Awesome work!! :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 4 2010, 02:20 AM~16177436
> *So I assume due to shipping costs it would be smartest to buy in bulk? Will the 5.20s fit pegasus and or revell wires?
> *


Shipping costs will be very low...$2 for a set of wheels for instance the weight is almost nothing.
The 5.20's will not easilly fit the standard Pegasus wires they are really a bit smaller and I'm afraid you will tear em up. They will fit the Revell wirewheels however.

At the moment I'm figuring out a way to make a whole bunch of tires in one time which is kinda hard because the rubber I use is damn sticky.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 4 2010, 09:41 AM~16177954
> *Shipping costs will be very low...$2 for a set of wheels for instance the weight is almost nothing.
> The 5.20's will not easilly fit the standard Pegasus wires they are really a bit smaller and I'm afraid you will tear em up. They will fit the Revell wirewheels however.
> 
> At the moment I'm figuring out a way to make a whole bunch of tires in one time which is kinda hard because the rubber I use is damn sticky.
> *



Thats cool, i have plenty of revell sets laying around


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 4 2010, 09:07 PM~16185577
> *Thats cool, i have plenty of revell sets laying around
> *


those r some bad as tires, but the revell wires are kinda weak!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2010, 08:26 PM~16196500
> *those r some bad as tires, but the revell wires are kinda weak!
> *


you sure you put some lip around them and they look good


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2010, 10:26 PM~16196500
> *those r some bad as tires, but the revell wires are kinda weak!
> *


to each their own I guess but I like them just fine.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 8 2010, 12:08 AM~16222795
> *to each their own I guess but I like them just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like em as well! The Aoshima ones however are better looking.


----------



## caprice on dz

Didn't mean to jack your post. Pegasus are nice on all since they have the open spokes but they look a little plain to me, I like how the revell and Aoshima have more detail as far as the spoke rows go.


----------



## darkside customs

Put me down for a few sets of the 5.20s once they are ready


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 8 2010, 12:26 AM~16222944
> *Didn't mean to jack your post. Pegasus are nice on all since they have the open spokes but they look a little plain to me, I like how the revell and Aoshima have more detail as far as the spoke rows go.
> *


I agree. Open spokes really only work with layered PE spokes because those are superthin...the Pegasus wheels I never really liked they are too big, the dish is not deep and detailed enough and the spokes look to amish to me.


----------



## truscale

You mean like this Jevrie? :biggrin: 








Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 8 2010, 02:49 AM~16223133
> *You mean like this Jevrie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it.
> *


believe my, if I had the cash I'd love to have about a dozen sets on hand


----------



## truscale

Jervie I like the 13" 5.20 you're doing . Been working on a master myself. 13" wheel and tire on the left.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 8 2010, 12:49 AM~16223133
> *You mean like this Jevrie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it.
> *


You see....those work! :biggrin:  
Since the Pegasus tires fit they must be at least 14"?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YEA J YOU GET THEM TIRES DONE I GOT ABOUT 6 SETS OF REVELL SPOKES JUST SETTING AROUND I COULD PUT SOME TO USE !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 8 2010, 12:59 AM~16223207
> *Jervie I like the 13" 5.20 you're doing . Been working on a master myself. 13" wheel and tire on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All I can say it was hella easy to create the master for the 13"...just cut the right size part out of a regular Pegasus tire and glue it tightly back together again with super glue. If you cut right, slightly angled, you hardly can see the seam. 

With the 5.20's I'm leaning towards using resin instead of rubber...the rubber is hard to work with curing time is 16 hours....resin cures within 20 minutes. Disadvantage is that I need to create two different versions thatwil fit both rims.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2010, 02:01 AM~16223224
> *YEA  J  YOU  GET THEM  TIRES  DONE  I  GOT  ABOUT  6 SETS  OF  REVELL  SPOKES  JUST  SETTING  AROUND  I  COULD  PUT  SOME  TO USE !
> *


x2


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 8 2010, 12:59 AM~16223213
> *You see....those work!  :biggrin:
> Since the Pegasus tires fit they must be at least 14"?
> *


That's right. the Pegasus tire scales out to be a 14 " tire. What you said about the Pegasus wheels is correct to, about being to shallow. It's funny I've had people ask where I got the small tires on my models ,and I tell them there Pegasus. The deep off set and the way I made my wheels taper towards the spokes tricks the eye into thinking the wheel and tire is smaller that the Pegasus wheel and tire set.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 8 2010, 01:09 AM~16223272
> *That's right. the Pegasus tire scales out to be a 14 " tire. What you said about the Pegasus wheels is correct to, about being to shallow. It's funny I've had people ask where I got the small tires on my models ,and I tell them there Pegasus. The deep off set and the way I made my wheels taper towards the spokes tricks the eye into thinking the wheel and tire is smaller that the Pegasus wheel and tire set.
> *


They def look smaller than the standard Pegasus wheels.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 8 2010, 03:09 AM~16223272
> *That's right. the Pegasus tire scales out to be a 14 " tire. What you said about the Pegasus wheels is correct to, about being to shallow. It's funny I've had people ask where I got the small tires on my models ,and I tell them there Pegasus. The deep off set and the way I made my wheels taper towards the spokes tricks the eye into thinking the wheel and tire is smaller that the Pegasus wheel and tire set.
> *


And to me your beautiful rims have the proper dish look of deep dish rim how they are slightly stepped








to me the pegasus look like they just cut strips from some styrene tubing


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 8 2010, 01:24 AM~16223331
> *And to me your beautiful rims have the proper dish look of deep dish rim how they are slightly stepped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me the pegasus look like they just cut strips from some styrene tubing
> *


Same as with the Aoshima wire wheels...to me it seems the Aoshima guys have a better understanding of details....they don't interpret but copy!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET ME A FEW SETS OF THEM RIMS TOO J. THEY LOOK AWSOME, I CAN JUST IMAGINE THEM CHROMED. I HAVE TO SAY THOUGH, I GOT ME A SET OF ERICS RIMS, AND THEY ARE TRUELY BEAUTIFUL. I LOVE HOW REALISTIC THEY LOOK, BUT YOURS ARE THE BEST PLASTIC OR RESIN SPOKES YET. YOU EVEN GOT THE NIPPLES ON THE SPOKES. :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 8 2010, 04:40 AM~16223586
> *I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET ME A FEW SETS OF THEM RIMS TOO J. THEY LOOK AWSOME, I CAN JUST IMAGINE THEM CHROMED. I HAVE TO SAY THOUGH, I GOT ME A SET OF ERICS RIMS, AND THEY ARE TRUELY BEAUTIFUL. I LOVE HOW REALISTIC THEY LOOK, BUT YOURS ARE THE BEST PLASTIC OR RESIN SPOKES YET. YOU EVEN GOT THE NIPPLES ON THE SPOKES.  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Without a doubt Eric's wheels are the best out there.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 8 2010, 12:48 AM~16223431
> *Same as with the Aoshima wire wheels...to me it seems the Aoshima guys have a better understanding of details....they don't interpret but copy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these from the aoshima honda wagon lowrider kit?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 8 2010, 11:15 AM~16225482
> *are these from the aoshima honda wagon lowrider kit?
> *


Yep!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 8 2010, 10:48 AM~16223431
> *Same as with the Aoshima wire wheels...to me it seems the Aoshima guys have a better understanding of details....they don't interpret but copy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant wait hno:


----------



## jevries

*Picture doesn't show how tiny it is...but it is.
It works on 3.7V max. only and has a high and low beam setting. The high beam setting (all four headlights) works like 
the real thing where the lights burn at aprox. 75% of their capacity and the low beam setting (outer lights only) burn at 100%.
Needless to say it's a bitch to solder and create the complete set so I'm not sure if I'm gonna put em up for sale.*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE!!! I GOTTA GET ME SOME OF THEM LEDS. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 17 2010, 12:43 PM~16315019
> *Picture doesn't show how tiny it is...but it is.
> It works on 3.7V max. only and has a high and low beam setting. The high beam setting (all four headlights) works like
> the real thing where the lights burn at aprox. 75% of their capacity and the low beam setting (outer lights only) burn at 100%.
> Needless to say it's a bitch to solder and create the complete set so I'm not sure if I'm gonna put em up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The low/high beam function is SICK J


----------



## sidetoside

Hey J , when i can order some of your Costom make Tires and Wire Wheels ???
The Rims must not be Chromed , that can i make by myself !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 17 2010, 05:42 AM~16315131
> *Hey J , when i can order some of your Costom make Tires and Wire Wheels ???
> The Rims must not be Chromed , that can i make by myself !
> *


I'm currently creating more silicone molds of the tires for both the 1/24 and 1/12 wheels. The PU rubber I bought in october completey dried out...either it was an old batch or it seems that you can only use it for max. two weeks after opening.
This means I need to prepare everything to cast all the tires within 2 weeks time which is going to be a bitch considering the 16 hours curing time and the other work I have left.
Next week I'm going to consult the craft store to see if there's a solution to this problem. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jevries

*Time to work out all the bugs and than I finally put it together and finish it!*


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: THATS SICK J :wow:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

you try shaving the inside of the fender? it might help


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 17 2010, 01:13 PM~16316557
> *Time to work out all the bugs and than I finally put it together and finish it!
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped? :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak

great work jev !


----------



## Hydrohype

You are about to do it again... raise the bar Jev...
thats what you do...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2010, 12:14 PM~16316563
> *:wow: THATS SICK J :wow:
> *



X2!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!! 
Forgot to mention: I will have short video of it in motion next wednesday!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 17 2010, 11:31 AM~16316645
> *great work jev !
> *


X2


----------



## mademan

DAMNNNNNNN!!!!! I WANT. that is sick J


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 17 2010, 12:44 PM~16316724
> *Thanx homies!!
> Forgot to mention: I will have short video of it in motion next wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: Great job amdn U always making those models look so realistic


----------



## jevries

Thanxs Homies, appreciate your comments!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16316557
> *Time to work out all the bugs and than I finally put it together and finish it!
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 17 2010, 02:08 PM~16317231
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Roy! I will bring it allong when I visit Amsterdam again.


----------



## caprice on dz

holy shit!!!!!! how the hell did I miss this one


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 08:04 AM~16322713
> *Thanx Roy! I will bring it allong when I visit Amsterdam again.
> *



Looking forward to that bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks for the help J.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 18 2010, 08:25 AM~16324899
> *thanks for the help J.
> *


Your welcome bro!  Can't wait to see your ride with all the lights installed!


----------



## jevries

*Here's s a short video of the 1/24 scale Cadillac Fleetwood in motion.
I added a new slingshot and it works pretty good! Only needs some 
final adjustments before I can completely finish it.
Enjoy!*


----------



## CaddyKid253

I WANT ONE!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 21 2010, 07:20 AM~16361267
> *I WANT ONE!!!!!!
> *


X2...That was great .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

:worship: you are the best, by FAR!


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!! Just doing the best I can!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:wow: :wow: :wow: AWESOME!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

J your talent is over the top man. looks as real movement as it can get. i would give anything to have one. i would like to have a body dropped minitruck though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 21 2010, 06:14 AM~16361263
> *Outrageous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man you are a genious !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 21 2010, 03:14 AM~16361263
> *Here's s a short video of the 1/24 scale Cadillac Fleetwood in motion.
> I added a new slingshot and it works pretty good! Only needs some
> final adjustments before I can completely finish it.
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS THE SHIT !!!!!!! :worship: x 10000000 I want one too :biggrin: u have mad skills J.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 21 2010, 01:14 PM~16361263
> *Here's s a short video of the 1/24 scale Cadillac Fleetwood in motion.
> I added a new slingshot and it works pretty good! Only needs some
> final adjustments before I can completely finish it.
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT work J


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 21 2010, 06:14 AM~16361263
> *Here's s a short video of the 1/24 scale Cadillac Fleetwood in motion.
> I added a new slingshot and it works pretty good! Only needs some
> final adjustments before I can completely finish it.
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want one..


----------



## jevries

*Thank you all for the comments!! I appreciate it that you like my work. 

This ride is good fun and works really well. I really like the fact that all the functions are proportional so you can adjust the speed in lifting and lowering which makes the movements more authentic. 
Next thing is installing all the lights.  *


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 21 2010, 09:58 AM~16362755
> *:wow:  :wow:  can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:
> *


Me neither!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Wow


----------



## jevries

*<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/monkeystuffproductions\' target=\'_blank\'>Monkey Stuff productions</a>*


----------



## DEUCES76

sick work on that caddy j u r always outdoin urself and u get more creative each time u build something that moves and drives just like the real thing keep up the great work bro


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 21 2010, 01:32 PM~16364895
> *sick work on that caddy j u r always outdoin urself and u get more creative each time u build something that moves and drives just like the real thing keep up the great work bro
> *


Thanks bro! Just trying to raise the bar.


----------



## DEUCES76

u always do bro hands down


----------



## CaddyKid253

i cant beleave you dont have toy companys kicking down your door


----------



## BODINE

VERYYYYY NICCCCEEEEEE!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 DAMN JEVRIES.....YOUR A BAD BAD MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NOW THAT WAS NICE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

very cool J! One day it would be cool to do a build together with you ! And i too must jump on th bandwagon and reply that i would love to have this set up for 1 of my caddy builds ! 

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND YOUR 13's LOOK GOOD ON THE CADDY !


----------



## jevries

*Thanx homies for all your replies!

I totally build this model with the idea to put one up for sale one day. 
We are working on totally redoing the website including a blog and a for sale gallery. Will take some time but we gettin 'there.   *


----------



## jevries

*$28,50 + $2 shipping*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 01:57 PM~16468162
> *$28,50 + $2 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE IT J ! THIS IS JUST 2 SICK ! GREAT JOB BROTHER !


----------



## jevries

*Thanks homies!! 

It was real good fun creating it!   *


----------



## Met8to

Damn that's sucks as hell u da man of da man lol awsome job I'm a make sure I order one those for my 66 impala


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what 66?


and j that box art is stunning!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 31 2010, 11:13 PM~16474119
> *what 66?
> and j that box art is stunning!
> *


Thanks bro!  

Either the Asian '66...which isn't a '66 or a resin copy?


----------



## inked

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 21 2010, 04:14 AM~16361263
> *Here's s a short video of the 1/24 scale Cadillac Fleetwood in motion.
> I added a new slingshot and it works pretty good! Only needs some
> final adjustments before I can completely finish it.
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAAAAAAAM!!!!!!THAT SHITS CRAZY!!!! i hope this is the model car u want me to sprey..ill give it a BADDASS paint job like it deserves... i can already see it...great work


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by inked_@Feb 1 2010, 12:04 AM~16474488
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DAAAAAAAM!!!!!!THAT SHITS CRAZY!!!! i hope this is the model car u want me to sprey..ill give it a BADDASS paint job like it deserves...  i can already see it...great work
> *


Thanks Inked!! Still studying your paint topic... :biggrin: I have a hard time deciding what to go for. All your work looks sick!


----------



## jevries

*Thanks for the bumper kits JIMBO!! SUPERB QUALITY!*


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2010, 04:14 AM~16530148
> *Thanks for the bumper kits JIMBO!! SUPERB QUALITY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2010, 02:14 PM~16530148
> *Thanks for the bumper kits JIMBO!! SUPERB QUALITY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

NOTHING less for my LIL family...  Thanks for the props J! Enjoy!!!


----------



## [email protected]

that caddy is serious!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 10:02 AM~16531067
> *  that caddy is serious!
> *


This is just the beginning...it's getting more serious! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 02:57 PM~16468162
> *$28,50 + $2 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 6 2010, 12:15 PM~16531896
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


It fits great in one of your cars... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2010, 04:14 AM~16530148
> *Thanks for the bumper kits JIMBO!! SUPERB QUALITY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Forgot to tell ya' J, I didn't soak 'em yet so make sure you give 'em a bath for resin oils... Thanks for the props on the Ls clip too! Your a GIANT and it means alot to a mom 'n pop operation like mine... Can't wait to see one gracing one of your builds! Who am I kiddin', just see'in it sit on your bench is an honor!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 12:25 PM~16531975
> *Forgot to tell ya' J, I didn't soak 'em yet so make sure you give 'em a bath for resin oils... Thanks for the props on the Ls clip too! Your a GIANT and it means alot to a mom 'n pop operation like mine... Can't wait to see one gracing one of your builds! Who am I kiddin', just see'in it sit on your bench is an honor!!!
> *


The props are well deserved Jimbo! It 's gonna look killer for shure! 

By the way what to use for getting rid of the silicone mold release? I have a shitload of resin casted parts I made the last couple of months that need to be chromed but prior to that I need to clean em all real good. I bathed a wheel in mineral spirits overnight but the next day it was bye, bye wheel.


----------



## jimbo

The guys that do alot suggest soaking it in Westleys Whitewall Tire bleach for three hours, (I'd say 2 just to be safe) other than that just some soap and lukewarm water and thorough clean water rinse should do fine.  Not too hot with the water, it could distort the part...


----------



## jimbo

Woops, forgot, use a toothbrush to scrub in all the cracks 'n stuff when in the soapy water stage...


----------



## bugs-one

Jevries damn dogg. Damn you got skill.


----------



## jevries

*My creations, traveling, people I've met and shop all in one place.*


----------



## DJ-ROY

looks great J


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by inked_@Feb 1 2010, 02:04 AM~16474488
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DAAAAAAAM!!!!!!THAT SHITS CRAZY!!!! i hope this is the model car u want me to sprey..ill give it a BADDASS paint job like it deserves...  i can already see it...great work
> *



X 2 ! J that Caddy is sick ! With Inked sprayin it , it's gonna be EPIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 08:27 AM~16592076
> *X 2 !  J that Caddy is sick ! With Inked sprayin it , it's gonna be EPIC !!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Have to do some test fitting this baby is packed with electronic stuff...and then I send the body to Inked!! Can't wait to finish this ride, it's the most expensive one I build so far.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 12 2010, 09:30 AM~16593021
> *Have to do some test fitting this baby is packed with electronic stuff...and then I send the body to Inked!! Can't wait to finish this ride, it's the most expensive one I build so far.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kjkj87

Thanks,it came in today.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 21 2010, 04:14 AM~16361263
> *Here's s a short video of the 1/24 scale Cadillac Fleetwood in motion.
> I added a new slingshot and it works pretty good! Only needs some
> final adjustments before I can completely finish it.
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I WANT ONE


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 13 2010, 05:35 PM~16604042
> *Thanks,it came in today.
> *


Good to hear, hope you like it!


----------



## jevries

*<a href=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com\' target=\'_blank\'>JEVRIES BLOG</a>*


----------



## Mike_e

do you sell kits or build kits for people???
i'd like 1 built if possible


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Feb 14 2010, 02:27 PM~16610435
> *do you sell kits or build kits for people???
> i'd like 1 built if possible
> *


I don't do custom jobs for people and I rarely sell my work mainly due lack of time.
This year I will finally pout some of my work up for sale on my Blog & Shop.


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 11:57 AM~16468162
> *$28,50 + $2 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you PM if these are still available?
i want one shipped to CALI...pm please  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

Been working on so many things lately it's hard to keep track of all the stuff that needs to be finished.

Here's my version of the big body Dashboard in it's rough shape. It got it's first coat of primer and there's still lot's of work to be done to get it as clean as possible.
The layout comes pretty close to the real thing. Only left to add is the steering console with gauges.


----------



## Guest

Looks good J. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Damn, thats actually very very very very very goooood!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn J, thats comin out very nice bro!


----------



## Bogyoke

fine consistent details 
another large scale or is this one 1/25 ?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2010, 02:41 PM~16820157
> *Been working on so many things lately it's hard to keep track of all the stuff that needs to be finished.
> 
> Here's my version of the big body Dashboard in it's rough shape. It got it's first coat of primer and there's still lot's of work to be done to get it as clean as possible.
> The layout comes pretty close to the real thing. Only left to add is the steering console with gauges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I STILL NEED ONE OF THESE J! LET ME KNOW WHEN THEY ARE READY. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 7 2010, 07:12 PM~16822673
> *I STILL NEED ONE OF THESE J! LET ME KNOW WHEN THEY ARE READY. :biggrin:
> *


x10000 i need 3 of them....


----------



## THEGINZO

SUP GUYS IM NEW TO THE BOARDS HERE.I WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF JEVRIES CARS ARE FOR SALE.....IM IN NY AND IM A BIG LOWRIDER GUY.I HAVE HAD MY SARE OF LOWRIDERS 63 IMPALA,NISSAN HARBODYS 63 LINCOLN,AND NOW BACK TO NISSAN HARD BODY..I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS FOR WEEKS NOW..IF ANYONE COULD HELP ME OUT AND LET ME KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY SOMETHING LIKE THAT..... TY MUCH


> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2007, 08:38 AM~8412814
> *I thought it was time to start my own topic for the rides I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Deal '64 Chevy Impala is almost finished and it was a heck of a job to come up with the design for
> the working suspension and get it actualy done.
> Especialy the rear cylinders gave me a lot of headaches but finally perform excellent...
> although the highly modified servo motors are a bit noisy.
> 
> In the process it got some scratches and it needs to be touched up here and there.
> some parts are still mock up and needs to be mounted with small screws.
> The hood and trunk lit also need to be shaved a bit since they will not completely shut right now.
> 
> Ryan from Scalelows did the painting, engine and basically all of the detail work on the body and interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Car is equiped with 4 modified servo motors that lift and lower this ride all controled by a 6 function Radio and
> powered by a 3,7V battery.
> There are still 2 unused functions and I got some ideas how to put those to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the suspension parts actually work and the cylinders where made using allu tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is hidden inside the car and even the trunk is empty except for the two chuncks of lead that are in there and covered to make it sit into threewheel. I'm still working on the 3 pump setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I extended the upper A-arms to give it a bit more travel, you can see that the wheels are a bit tweaked inwards...the steering linkage was a B to create!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm MOSDEF going to build more rides with this setup since I worked out most of the bugs and those are going to be even better and cleaner than this one!
> I will have more pics coming up soon!
> Enjoy!
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats fly J !

keep it goin bro !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by THEGINZO_@Mar 7 2010, 07:50 PM~16822975
> *SUP GUYS IM NEW TO THE BOARDS HERE.I WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF JEVRIES CARS ARE FOR SALE.....IM IN NY AND IM A BIG LOWRIDER GUY.I HAVE HAD MY SARE OF LOWRIDERS 63 IMPALA,NISSAN HARBODYS 63 LINCOLN,AND NOW BACK TO NISSAN HARD BODY..I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS FOR WEEKS NOW..IF ANYONE COULD HELP ME OUT AND LET ME KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY SOMETHING LIKE THAT..... TY MUCH
> *


Sorry, not for sale. If it was it would be crazy expensive.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 7 2010, 08:18 PM~16823215
> *thats fly J !
> 
> keep it goin bro !
> *


Thank you all for the compliments! Hope to have this thing finished soon!


----------



## eastside1989

The Dash is Awesome Bro.....


----------



## DJ-ROY

:0


----------



## THEGINZO

yo j i know im new to this forum and no one knows me here.im from ny and i have alot of friends in the hip hop and music biz.my best friend is will castro from unique autosports i showed him your cars and we love them..if you would like to get them on some shows or videos let me know..if money is a big thing with getting your cars out there we would like to help out i would put up 200,000 thousand dollars and will would put up 100,000 dollars if i can help in any way let me know on here then i will send you my info my address pHone numbers you can reach me at plus i will send my bank statements to u via mail so you can see im no joke..hope to hear from you....plus anyone out in ny let me know i have a 20 square foot shop we do everthing motors hydraulics air ride motorcycles custom paint hit me up anytime on here i will post pics of shop soon as its finished getting a make over lolol the offer is here for you bro we love the work you do...keep it low guys never hi.......


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by THEGINZO_@Mar 9 2010, 09:05 PM~16844898
> *yo j i know im new to this forum and no one knows me here.im from ny and i have alot of friends in the hip hop and music biz.my best friend is will castro from unique autosports i showed him your cars and we love them..if you would like to get them on some shows or videos let me know..if money is a big thing with getting your cars out there we would like to help out i would put up 200,000 thousand dollars and will would put up 100,000 dollars if i can help in any way let me know on here then i will send you my info my address pHone numbers you can reach me at plus i will send my bank statements to u via mail so you can see im no joke..hope to hear  from you....plus anyone out in ny let me know i have a 20 square foot shop we do everthing motors hydraulics air ride motorcycles custom paint hit me up anytime on here i will post pics of shop soon as its finished getting a make over lolol    the offer is here for you bro we love the work you do...keep it low guys never hi.......
> *


spammmmmmmmmmm


----------



## THEGINZO

not spammmmmmm bro im a biz man not some little kid..i will be posting some picks of all my work...not looking to scam anyone i love lowriders and i love what jevries is doing,i just think those cars should be out there to the public it will blow up like a wild fire...as soon as will castro gets back from vegas we will be joining this site...im not here to look like im better then anyone im just here to help anyone that needs help..i have taking kidz off the streets here in ny and giving them jobs and help kidz learn how to weld body work paint suspention work..so spammmmm no help yes and if anyone needs help or a question just ask if i can help i will


----------



## DEUCES76

j that bigbody dash is lookin good any updates on the body ur workin on


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 10 2010, 09:13 AM~16848903
> *j that bigbody dash is lookin good any updates on the body ur workin on
> *


I'm trying to sand resin outside as much as possible so good weather is important. I did quite some work last weekend cleaning the insides and trunk area. The roof is almost done, the hood is still too short, front fender panels are not correct and I'm thinking about copying the doorhandles and placing them more inside the door panels. The front also get's a makeover. Lot's of work to be done tomorrow.


----------



## 408models

Will this one b a vinyl roof or non??


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 10 2010, 02:42 PM~16851781
> *Will this one b a vinyl roof or non??
> *


Vinyl. But I'm not going to give it the vinyl treatment like Beto's version. I still want for the customer to be able to convert it into a non Brougham version by making the rear window larger.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 10 2010, 01:48 PM~16851824
> *Vinyl. But I'm not going to give it the vinyl treatment like Beto's version. I still want for the customer to be able to convert it into a non Brougham version by making the rear window larger.
> *


 :0 nice, can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 10 2010, 11:48 PM~16851824
> *Vinyl. But I'm not going to give it the vinyl treatment like Beto's version. I still want for the customer to be able to convert it into a non Brougham version by making the rear window larger.
> *


You gonna mold them with the Badass BROUGHAM window :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 06:55 PM~16853951
> *You gonna mold them with the Badass BROUGHAM window  :cheesy:
> *


Yep! It's easier to make the rear window larger than vice versa.


----------



## BODINE

any idea on how much$$$ bigbody will be ?

everything lookin awsome


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2010, 01:05 PM~16858129
> *Yep! It's easier to make the rear window larger than vice versa.
> *



Will they be done before Christmas? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 09:32 AM~16859429
> *Will they be done before Christmas? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Christmas 2011 sure! :biggrin:  

I'll be gone to Japan at the end of next week for 4 weeks so that means delay.


----------



## chris mineer

cool stuff


----------



## jevries

Updates:

JEVRIES BLOG


----------



## 408models

NICE


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 17 2010, 05:48 PM~16915624
> *Updates:
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> *



Badass Blog J


----------



## Siim123

X2


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 17 2010, 08:48 AM~16915624
> *Updates:
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002

jevries you are the baddest builder ou there. all your work is soo clean. i hope to get ahold of that big body. im not into lowriders that much as far as building models, but your work makes me wanna build some.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 17 2010, 11:58 AM~16916117
> *X2
> *


X 3,000,000 !!!!!!!!!!! That is sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2007, 09:38 AM~8412814
> *I thought it was time to start my own topic for the rides I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Deal '64 Chevy Impala is almost finished and it was a heck of a job to come up with the design for
> the working suspension and get it actualy done.
> Especialy the rear cylinders gave me a lot of headaches but finally perform excellent...
> although the highly modified servo motors are a bit noisy.
> 
> In the process it got some scratches and it needs to be touched up here and there.
> some parts are still mock up and needs to be mounted with small screws.
> The hood and trunk lit also need to be shaved a bit since they will not completely shut right now.
> 
> Ryan from Scalelows did the painting, engine and basically all of the detail work on the body and interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Car is equiped with 4 modified servo motors that lift and lower this ride all controled by a 6 function Radio and
> powered by a 3,7V battery.
> There are still 2 unused functions and I got some ideas how to put those to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the suspension parts actually work and the cylinders where made using allu tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is hidden inside the car and even the trunk is empty except for the two chuncks of lead that are in there and covered to make it sit into threewheel. I'm still working on the 3 pump setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I extended the upper A-arms to give it a bit more travel, you can see that the wheels are a bit tweaked inwards...the steering linkage was a B to create!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm MOSDEF going to build more rides with this setup since I worked out most of the bugs and those are going to be even better and cleaner than this one!
> I will have more pics coming up soon!
> Enjoy!
> *



One of the sickest builds I have ever seen. EXCELLENT WORK.


----------



## jevries

Thanx all for your comments!!

Today I'm gonna fly to Japan hangin' out and go to the Tokyo lowrider show on Sunday. This time around I don't bring any of my model cars with me too much hassle.


----------



## Models IV Life

J IF YOU CAN TAKE SOME PICS OF 2 DR CAPRICES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 19 2010, 09:44 AM~16934533
> *Thanx all for your comments!!
> 
> Today I'm gonna fly to Japan hangin' out and go to the Tokyo lowrider show on Sunday. This time around I don't bring any of my model cars with me too much hassle.
> *



Have a save flight J


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## jevries

Tokyo show was cool! Not too many people though I hope this is not a bad sign.
I will try to be back in november this year for the super show which is much better according to Yoshi of Continental Kings.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 25 2010, 04:02 PM~16995274
> *Tokyo show was cool! Not too many people though I hope this is not a bad sign.
> I will try to be back in november this year for the super show which is much better according to Yoshi of Continental Kings.
> *



Hey Wassup...


----------



## charlies85cutti

let me know when you start selling this. ill be happy to pick one up.


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 25 2010, 06:02 AM~16995274
> *Tokyo show was cool! Not too many people though I hope this is not a bad sign.
> I will try to be back in november this year for the super show which is much better according to Yoshi of Continental Kings.
> *


I hope its not a bad sign too i wanna finally go to Japan next year :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

TTT

Wassup J -SAN.


----------



## jevries

Tryin' to get rid of the jet lag...that's what's up. :biggrin:  
Next week will start finishing the BB.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 14 2010, 08:07 PM~17190431
> *Tryin' to get rid of the jet lag...that's what's up. :biggrin:
> Next week will start finishing the BB.
> *


Finish the BB for moulding ? :0 

THATS GREAT J :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

**JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!*

JEVRIES BLOG


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SICK J!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

nice work looks killer


----------



## EVIL C

:wow: look hot


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 5 2010, 12:29 PM~17396562
> *SICK:wow: :wow:*


----------



## DJ-ROY

X2 SICK J uffin:


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!!

Still a lot of work to be done on the Big Body but the result will stunning!!


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 6 2010, 02:42 AM~17406695
> *Thanx guys!!
> 
> Still a lot of work to be done on the Big Body but the result will stunning!!
> *



it already is. imo!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

sick


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 6 2010, 11:02 AM~17408577
> *sick
> *


x-296586687574743748


----------



## bellboi863

great work homie keep up the work and cant wait to get hands on 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Met8to

straight awsome job jevries even its still not finished it looks great J


----------



## darkside customs

Thats pimp right there bro...


----------



## jimbo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks GREAT so far J...


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys! Gonna work on it this weekend...and some other stuff as well.


----------



## MC562

SICK ASS WORK AS ALWAYS JEV


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 7 2010, 10:13 AM~17418882
> *SICK ASS WORK AS ALWAYS JEV
> *


I like your avatar! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2010, 06:39 PM~17418648
> *Thanx guys! Gonna work on it this weekend...and some other stuff as well.
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

**JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!*

JEVRIES BLOG


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS SICK J!! THAT GRILL LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Esoteric

thats a clean LS clip


----------



## Guest

Nice work J. :0


----------



## josh 78

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 9 2010, 11:50 AM~17434767
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 Daam J thta is going to look sick! Good job.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17434767
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That GRILL :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DEUCES76

nice work as always j cant wait for these to come out


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 9 2010, 03:54 PM~17435531
> *nice work as always j cant wait for these to come out
> *


x2!


----------



## EVIL C

omg j you doing the darn thing can`t wait ot see the mc clip and caddy done


----------



## pancho1969

Build are lookin good J :thumbsup:


Were can I see more pics of the 60 & 61 that are shown on your blog?


----------



## jevries

Thanks guys!!   

Pancho: Unforunately I didn't see the '61 Hush Money in person but here some more pics:
LIL Japan lowriders
I've also pics on my Flickr account:
JEVRIES FLICKR account


----------



## truscale

Just check out your plog, pretty cool stuff on it Jevrie. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 9 2010, 01:35 PM~17435417
> *That GRILL  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Only the best of the best Roy! :biggrin:  
'57 American Hotrod grill was not good enough.


----------



## Sethokc14

I am ur biggest fan i look up to u and ur build and would die for one but how much is that green 78 monte?? :biggrin: hno:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2010, 02:21 PM~17441020
> *Only the best of the best Roy!  :biggrin:
> '57 American Hotrod grill was not good enough.
> *



Cant wait to build my LS in 1:25 

hno: hno:


----------



## dade county

wud up homie ,gud to see you still got the touch ,danm u rilly do inspire homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 9 2010, 11:50 AM~17434767
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome work J!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Where can I buy one............... :uh:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 10 2010, 08:05 PM~17448518
> *Where can I buy one............... :uh:
> *


You need patience with me.... :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 11 2010, 01:25 AM~17450686
> *You need patience with me.... :biggrin:
> *


Cool well put me on the list I have cash and ready to buy.................


----------



## chris mineer

that ls clip is bad a$$ j


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 11 2010, 11:27 AM~17454411
> *that ls clip is bad a$$ j
> *


x2!! lots of work goin into that grill!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 11 2010, 02:25 AM~17450686
> *You need patience with me.... :biggrin:
> *



how much ???? cause ill sleep on the couch for a month to get one of your builds :biggrin: reAl shit how much cross the board


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 11 2010, 09:45 PM~17459796
> *how much ???? cause ill sleep on the couch for a month to get one of your builds :biggrin:  reAl shit how much cross the board
> *


 :0


----------



## jevries

**JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!*

JEVRIES BLOG


----------



## EVIL C

:wow: those turning out great


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*WHEN CAN WE PLACE ORDERS FOR THE KNOCK'S ! *



Very nice job J ! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2010, 06:22 AM~17463522
> *WHEN  CAN WE PLACE  ORDERS  FOR  THE  KNOCK'S  !
> Very  nice  job    J !    :biggrin:
> *


I will knock on your door... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 12 2010, 03:36 AM~17463220
> *:wow:  those turning out great
> *


 X2 :0 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 12 2010, 09:50 AM~17463675
> *I will knock on your door... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




want my addy :biggrin: you can come knock on my door with a couple of the LS clips :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2010, 07:17 AM~17463849
> *want my addy :biggrin:  you can come knock on my door with a couple of the LS clips :biggrin:
> *


id take an LS clip and a bunch of 2 bar knockoffs!! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

Knock offs without chrome no prob...chromed is more difficult since I don't have a local chromer.


----------



## 8-Ball

omg j so much stuff ur doin that i want bad. cant wait til things are for sale.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Knockoffs look great J  

Get a bag chromed.. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

looks great jev !


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 12 2010, 03:39 AM~17463082
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!! I'm gonna work hard gettin' everything done real soon.


----------



## Guest

Everything is looking good J. And nice job on the blog.


----------



## josh 78

:wow: :wow: SICK J.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 12 2010, 11:29 AM~17464948
> *Knock offs without chrome no prob...chromed is more difficult since I don't have a local chromer.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

THERE WE GO J!!!!!!!! LOOKING GOOD! KNOCKOFFS LOOK GREAT! CANT WAIT TO GET A SET OR 2 SINCE KB DIDNT COME THRU.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 12 2010, 03:39 PM~17467187
> *:wow:  :wow: SICK J.
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 12 2010, 10:18 AM~17465388
> *Knockoffs look great J
> 
> Get a bag chromed.. :biggrin:
> *


If you put em individualy on the trees to get chromed.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Great Job Master Jevries.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 13 2010, 12:02 PM~17474892
> *If you put em individualy on the trees to get chromed.... :biggrin:
> *



I you need help let me know..


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 12 2010, 03:39 AM~17463082
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   hno: hno: :yessad: :yessad: :x: :x: :x: You know I'm FEENIN' for some of these J!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

An 86/87/88 Monte has bigger outside mirrors 

Got your MONTE LS mirrors for the LS package here


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## jevries

**JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!*

JEVRIES BLOG










Roy! Good to hear homie! I will cast those as well.


----------



## jimbo

Dam J! :wow: Thats about where I'm at with mine! The grille looks SWEET!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Finish the LS package :biggrin: Cant wait.....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:37 AM~17505221
> *
> 
> Finish the LS package  :biggrin: Cant wait.....
> *


I will! :biggrin:  
Gonna work on the headlights tonight, it's gonna be a really nice kit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 12:37 PM~17505221
> *
> 
> Finish the LS package  :biggrin: Cant wait.....
> *


Great job Jevries. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 16 2010, 12:48 PM~17505304
> *I will! :biggrin:
> Gonna work on the headlights tonight, it's gonna be a really nice kit.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

omg that grill look sic j


----------



## rollindeep408

nice work j


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2010, 11:08 AM~17505785
> * nice work j
> *


 x10


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!! Appreciate the support!

Got rid of the frame that I created on the clip so that the grill fits...and it fits like a glove!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 16 2010, 02:22 PM~17505868
> *Thanx homies!! Appreciate the support!
> 
> Got rid of the frame that I created on the clip so that the grill fits...and it fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: BEAUTIFUL DETAILED WORK JEVRIES!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

dude :0 i love me some monte ls's, and i think i just wet myself :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 16 2010, 11:22 AM~17505868
> *Thanx homies!! Appreciate the support!
> 
> Got rid of the frame that I created on the clip so that the grill fits...and it fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 16 2010, 11:06 AM~17505003
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Great work!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD J!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET A SET OF THEM KNOCKOFF'S AND LS KIT!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

how do i get a set of them 1/12 spokes? these wheels i made i used corvette rims red baron backin plates to give them a deep lip an 2 sets of front anglia tires to get the white walls...lol..it wasnt cheap!!...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

how do i get a set of them 1/12 spokes? these wheels i made i used corvette rims red baron backin plates to give them a deep lip an 2 sets of front anglia tires to get the white walls...lol..it wasnt cheap!!...  my bad i forgot the pic..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

nevermind on the 1/12 spoke's there not even avalible at jevrie's yet..  but i will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 16 2010, 11:22 AM~17505868
> *Thanx homies!! Appreciate the support!
> 
> Got rid of the frame that I created on the clip so that the grill fits...and it fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks amazing nice work :wow:


----------



## jevries

Thanks all for your comments!

Molds will be created this week and if all goes well next weekend the first batch of LS clips will be for sale.

The 1/12 scale wire wheels proved to be very time consuming. All the parts (hub, spokes and knock offs) need to be thoroughly cleaned of flash, imperfections and mold release before they can be shipped out to get chromed at Chrometech.
The urethane tires also take 16 hours to cure.

I like what you did with your 1/12 wirewheels!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

:worship: very awesome work u do j...all ur work is off da hook. :wow: :thumbsup: keep up da good work...

p.s. i have a few questions bout suspension work for u? dats wen ever u got time to get bak to me...thanx. laterz...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 06:06 AM~17504302
> *An 86/87/88 Monte has bigger outside mirrors
> 
> Got your MONTE LS mirrors for the LS package here
> 
> *


Are those from the Aero coupe kit?


----------



## 8-Ball

j you are a pure genius homie. i cant wait til i can get my hands on some of your products. especially when/if you start selling those big body's the 1:24th and the 1:10 scale ones i want one of both.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 17 2010, 08:54 AM~17512083
> *Are those from the Aero coupe kit?
> *



Yep there called Aero mirrors :biggrin: 

They were used on the Monte Carlo LS


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 16 2010, 11:22 AM~17505868
> *Thanx homies!! Appreciate the support!
> 
> Got rid of the frame that I created on the clip so that the grill fits...and it fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: GREAT WORK!!! :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 17 2010, 08:36 AM~17513907
> *:wow: GREAT WORK!!! :wow:
> *


Thanx Jimbo!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 12 2010, 07:33 PM~17470380
> *THERE WE GO J!!!!!!!! LOOKING GOOD! KNOCKOFFS LOOK GREAT! CANT WAIT TO GET A SET OR 2 SINCE KB DIDNT COME THRU.
> *


Sorry bro.I couldnt make it work on the machine we had.they were to small.


----------



## Linc

LS clip is clean!! :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 16 2010, 10:22 AM~17505868
> *Thanx homies!! Appreciate the support!
> 
> Got rid of the frame that I created on the clip so that the grill fits...and it fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :wow: SWEET

are u gonna add a piece for the upper and lower chrome wrap-a-round strips in the front bumper??? :happysad:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 17 2010, 09:02 AM~17514216
> *:0    :wow:  SWEET
> 
> are u gonna add a piece for the upper and lower chrome wrap-a-round strips in the front bumper??? :happysad:
> *


I did not incorporate the chrome strips on the clip because I think it will come out cleaner when you add these strips after painting. When I figured out what works I will include the seperate strips in the kit.


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17515519
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## jevries

Since the grill of an LS has more of a round shape I decided to sand the tiny fragile part. Now it looks much more like the real thing including the emblem in the middle.
For the chrome trim I experimented with soldering wire bends nice and easy. Will look for other options. 
The headlight casing comes together nicely but I'm not sure if I'm going to include clear lenses since Crystal-resin cures within 19 hours and the Smooth-on clear resin is expensive and hella toxic.

Time to create the mold!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 12:34 PM~17527443
> *Since the grill of an LS has more of a round shape I decided to sand the tiny fragile part. Now it looks much more like the real thing including the emblem in the middle.
> For the chrome trim I experimented with soldering wire bends nice and easy. Will look for other options.
> The headlight casing comes together nicely but I'm not sure if I'm going to include clear lenses since Crystal-resin cures within 19 hours and the Smooth-on clear resin is expensive and hella toxic.
> 
> Time to create the mold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

this is outstanding great fab an detail work,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

It keep looking better & better each time i see it great job j


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 07:34 PM~17527443
> *Since the grill of an LS has more of a round shape I decided to sand the tiny fragile part. Now it looks much more like the real thing including the emblem in the middle.
> For the chrome trim I experimented with soldering wire bends nice and easy. Will look for other options.
> The headlight casing comes together nicely but I'm not sure if I'm going to include clear lenses since Crystal-resin cures within 19 hours and the Smooth-on clear resin is expensive and hella toxic.
> 
> Time to create the mold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

:worship: :worship: :worship: hno: hno:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 03:39 PM~17528753
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  hno:  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Put me down for one j!


----------



## josh 78

:wow: :wow: SUPER NICE J :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

Appreciate your comments!
Will finish it this week.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: damn you have the eye and talent to make these look real :worship:

any ideas on price range for the ls clip and how bad is shipping to the states :dunno:


----------



## tbone11

DAMN SON :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17529205
> *Appreciate your comments!
> Will finish it this week.
> *



WORD


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 10:34 AM~17527443
> *Since the grill of an LS has more of a round shape I decided to sand the tiny fragile part. Now it looks much more like the real thing including the emblem in the middle.
> For the chrome trim I experimented with soldering wire bends nice and easy. Will look for other options.
> The headlight casing comes together nicely but I'm not sure if I'm going to include clear lenses since Crystal-resin cures within 19 hours and the Smooth-on clear resin is expensive and hella toxic.
> 
> Time to create the mold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice work Jevries. I'll definately need a few when your done.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 18 2010, 11:09 AM~17527821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is outstanding great fab an detail work,,,, :thumbsup:
> *



Dam that looks AWESOME J!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

i need a few of these 4 sure!! and thanks again for all your help lately J!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Shipped the LS mirrors J  

What ya gonna do with the rear bumper ?

The Monte LS has a different bumper than a SS :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

the aero SS has the correct bumper.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 21 2010, 12:55 AM~17554308
> *the aero SS has the correct bumper.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 11:34 AM~17527443
> *Since the grill of an LS has more of a round shape I decided to sand the tiny fragile part. Now it looks much more like the real thing including the emblem in the middle.
> For the chrome trim I experimented with soldering wire bends nice and easy. Will look for other options.
> The headlight casing comes together nicely but I'm not sure if I'm going to include clear lenses since Crystal-resin cures within 19 hours and the Smooth-on clear resin is expensive and hella toxic.
> 
> Time to create the mold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow that monte clip is coming out great bro!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 20 2010, 03:54 PM~17554301
> *Shipped the LS mirrors J
> 
> What ya gonna do with the rear bumper ?
> 
> The Monte LS has a different bumper than a SS  :biggrin:
> 
> *


All been taking care of!
LS rear bumper sits in silicone. It also features seperate pieces of trim for a cleaner look although looking at 408's chrome trim it looks very good!
Headlight casing and rearlights are also molded. Still need to find good quality clear resin.   

Thanx David!


----------



## Smallz

Jevries what about the tail lights from the 87 aerocoupe? Are u casting them too? They are different from the 86 SS tail lights. And I think they are the correct ones for the LS if im not mistaking.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 20 2010, 10:16 PM~17558332
> *Jevries what about the tail lights from the 87 aerocoupe? Are u casting them too? They are different from the 86 SS tail lights. And I think they are the correct ones for the LS if im not mistaking.
> *


Those are the ones sitting in the silicone mold.


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN JEVS THAT LS CLIP IS SICK BRO LOOKS LIKE THE REAL THING BRO  CANT WAIT TO GET ONE OF THOSE :biggrin: 

WATS THE PRICE TAG IS GONNA BE ON THOSE OR PACKAGE IF DONT MINE ME ASKN :happysad:


----------



## caprice on dz

I haven't messed around too much with resin as of yet, I got a big body I have been slowly cleaning up, but this right here is something that I am seriously anticipating its comlpletion and arrival.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 21 2010, 01:08 AM~17559649
> *DAMN JEVS THAT LS CLIP IS SICK BRO LOOKS LIKE THE REAL THING BRO   CANT WAIT TO GET ONE OF THOSE  :biggrin:
> 
> WATS THE PRICE TAG IS GONNA BE ON THOSE OR PACKAGE IF DONT MINE ME ASKN  :happysad:
> *


X2 I need to start saving , I know it's gonna be one of those " if you have to ask , you most likely can't afford it" type things , but I know j's work is tip notch an worth every
penny ! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 21 2010, 01:23 AM~17559679
> *X2 I need to start saving , I know it's gonna be one of those " if you have to ask , you most likely can't afford it" type things , but I know j's work is tip notch an worth every
> penny ! :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting for a final pricetag on the clear resin. The complete kit features many parts, clip, rear bumper, seats, grill, headlights, rear lights, trim, mirrors, so expect a price of at least.$30.


----------



## chevyman1962

Wow that is some awsome work You do some great stuf :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2010, 04:54 AM~17559732
> *I'm waiting for a final pricetag on the clear resin. The complete kit features many parts, clip, rear bumper, seats, grill, headlights, rear lights, trim, mirrors, so expect a price of at least.$30.
> *





 thats not bad, alot less then what i was expecting :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2010, 10:54 AM~17559732
> *I'm waiting for a final pricetag on the clear resin. The complete kit features many parts, clip, rear bumper, seats, grill, headlights, rear lights, trim, mirrors, so expect a price of at least.$30.
> *



Damn J :0 
good price for such a complete clip set :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 21 2010, 05:59 AM~17560219
> *Damn J  :0
> good price for such a complete clip set :cheesy:
> *


Read: At least $30....   
all depends on the crystal clear resin it's expensive shit and hard to work with.


----------



## jimbo

Dam J thats a STEAL! :0 I know I know, at LEAST 30$... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 21 2010, 08:47 AM~17561400
> *Dam J thats a STEAL! :0  I know I know, at LEAST 30$... :biggrin:
> *


Just for the LIL homies!!

Got the final pricing on the non yellowing clear resin today a whopping $60 for a small 1 liter can...and I don't even get a free respirator! :biggrin:  Gonna get it next week though.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2010, 10:55 AM~17562425
> *Just for the LIL homies!!
> 
> Got the final pricing on the non yellowing clear resin today a whopping $60 for a small 1 liter can...and I don't even get a free respirator! :biggrin:   Gonna get it next week though.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2010, 12:54 AM~17559732
> *I'm waiting for a final pricetag on the clear resin. The complete kit features many parts, clip, rear bumper, seats, grill, headlights, rear lights, trim, mirrors, so expect a price of at least.$30.
> *


DAMN THATS A GOOD PRICE FOR WAT UR GETTING


----------



## calaveras73

Dam good price!! I will definately get 2 when they are ready


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~

Amazing work like always!


----------



## 81cutty

nice work


----------



## chevyman1962

cant wait till they are available for sure going to get several my self :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Price is set to $35 for the first numbered batch of 25 kits. After that they will only be avialable on my Jevries blog for $40. 
I myself hate shipping costs so I try to keep that as low as possible.   

I'm pretty busy at work next couple of weeks so it will take two more weeks for the first kits to be finished.


----------



## 408models

So will u be posting a for sale topic when they are ready?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2010, 08:34 AM~17585452
> *So will u be posting a for sale topic when they are ready?
> *


Yep! When the first 25 are done I'll post and than it's just a matter of PM-ing me and pay for it.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 24 2010, 05:54 PM~17585610
> *Yep! When the first 25 are done I'll post and than it's just a matter of PM-ing me and pay for it.
> *



hno:


----------



## Guest

I wil be keeping an eye out. Will be picking up a couple sets.


----------



## jevries

*Coming soon...*










Pics of the chrome version this weekend.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful!!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 10:34 AM~17527443
> *Since the grill of an LS has more of a round shape I decided to sand the tiny fragile part. Now it looks much more like the real thing including the emblem in the middle.
> For the chrome trim I experimented with soldering wire bends nice and easy. Will look for other options.
> The headlight casing comes together nicely but I'm not sure if I'm going to include clear lenses since Crystal-resin cures within 19 hours and the Smooth-on clear resin is expensive and hella toxic.
> 
> Time to create the mold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2010, 01:36 PM~17622252
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2010, 12:25 PM~17622174
> *Coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the chrome version this weekend.
> *


 :wow: LET ME KNOW WHEN THERE READY :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2010, 08:25 PM~17622174
> *Coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the chrome version this weekend.
> *



The big M   

i see more CC,s ?


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 27 2010, 05:06 PM~17624273
> *The big M
> 
> i see more CC,s ?
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY JEV THERE'S A HOMIE NAMED "INDIVIDUALSBOX" THAT WOULD BE REALLY INTRESTED IN SOME INDIVIDUALS PLAQUES!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 27 2010, 03:06 PM~17624273
> *The big M
> 
> i see more CC,s ?
> *


All the miniature plaques (except the larger ones), once created by HH, will be avialable soon. Thanks to DJRoy who provided the plaques. They are double the thickness to give em extra strenght. Needless to say you need to be very carefull handling these tiny resin parts. More pics soon.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17628672
> *All the miniature plaques (except the larger ones), once created by HH, will be avialable soon. Thanks to DJRoy who provided the plaques. They are double the thickness to give em extra strenght. Needless to say you need to be very carefull handling these tiny resin parts. More pics soon.
> 
> *


since they are so thin is there a chance they will warp or sag in warm climates? 


and any estimate on final cost for those? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 27 2010, 10:00 PM~17628698
> *since they are so thin is there a chance they will warp or sag in warm climates?
> and any estimate on final cost for those? :biggrin:
> *


I'm pretty positive they wil not warp. Pricing will soon be determined on the unfinished versions (flash) and completely finished powder chromed version.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 28 2010, 06:58 AM~17628672
> *All the miniature plaques (except the larger ones), once created by HH, will be avialable soon. Thanks to DJRoy who provided the plaques. They are double the thickness to give em extra strenght. Needless to say you need to be very carefull handling these tiny resin parts. More pics soon.
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WENT THRU ALL! 60! PAGES N WASNT BORED NOT ONCE..SIK SHIT JEVRIES...LOVE THE SIX 7 THE MOST FAV YR OF THE IMPALAS....ND THE LOST ANGELS WAS OFF THE HOOK TOO..GOOD WORK KEEP IT UP!!...</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PANCHO196754_@May 28 2010, 01:32 PM~17634238
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WENT THRU ALL! 60! PAGES N WASNT BORED NOT ONCE..SIK SHIT JEVRIES...LOVE THE SIX 7 THE MOST FAV YR OF THE IMPALAS....ND THE LOST ANGELS WAS OFF THE HOOK TOO..GOOD WORK KEEP IT UP!!...</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Homie!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PANCHO196754_@May 28 2010, 01:32 PM~17634238
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WENT THRU ALL! 60! PAGES N WASNT BORED NOT ONCE..SIK SHIT JEVRIES...LOVE THE SIX 7 THE MOST FAV YR OF THE IMPALAS....ND THE LOST ANGELS WAS OFF THE HOOK TOO..GOOD WORK KEEP IT UP!!...</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 Except MY favorite is the REAL DEAL 64'!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17637883
> *X2 Except MY favorite is the REAL DEAL 64'!!!
> *


Unfortunately Real Deal '64 is completely in pieces...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17637956
> *Unfortunately Real Deal '64 is completely in pieces...
> *



Only to be PERFECTED I'm sure... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

I WISH I KNEW HOW JEVRIES DID THE HYDROS ON THAT 64, I LIKE THAT :biggrin: 
BIG PROPS ON REAL DEAL


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17637956
> *Unfortunately Real Deal '64 is completely in pieces...
> *


uh oh?!!! what happened?! u didnt break it did u?! or is it goin for a re-build?! :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 28 2010, 10:57 PM~17638048
> *I WISH I KNEW HOW JEVRIES DID THE HYDROS ON THAT 64, I LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> BIG PROPS ON REAL DEAL
> *


Hacked micro servo's, allu tubing with a steel cable running thru it.


----------



## 8-Ball

Noooooooo not in pieces say it isn't so j.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 28 2010, 11:16 PM~17638188
> *Hacked micro servo's, allu tubing with a steel cable running thru it.
> *


ILL TRY MY OWN MOVING LOW LOW SOME DAY, IM ONLY 16 AND DONT HAVE THE MONEY FOR ALL THE FANCY RESOURCES EVERYONE ELSE HAS :happysad:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 28 2010, 11:24 PM~17638254
> *Noooooooo not in pieces say it isn't so j.
> *


Yep! Don't feel putting it back together...I rather spend the time creating a new one.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I'LL PUT IT BACK TOGETHER!! :biggrin:


AND SEND IT BACK TO YOU, NO CHARGE! :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 02:49 AM~17639036
> *I'LL PUT IT BACK TOGETHER!! :biggrin:
> AND SEND IT BACK TO YOU, NO CHARGE! :roflmao:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


X200000000000000000


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 29 2010, 10:00 AM~17640202
> *X200000000000000000
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'de love to see a full workin' '71 Boattail Rivi. I've always wanted to build one of those!

Hey J, how about remastering one of those '71 resin Rivi's?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 09:30 AM~17640637
> *I'de love to see a full workin' '71 Boattail Rivi. I've always wanted to build one of those!
> 
> Hey J, how about remastering one of those '71 resin Rivi's?
> 
> *


To be honest I pretty much had it with creating all the masters and resin parts it takes a shitload of time and I really want to get back to creating some cool RC lows.


----------



## jevries

**JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!*

JEVRIES BLOG


----------



## sidetoside

Hey J when you start selling the LS Clip Parts ??


----------



## kykustoms

looks great nice work


----------



## EVIL C

awsome work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 30 2010, 07:07 AM~17645824
> *
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful work !


----------



## josh 78

:wow: nice work j


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2010, 08:17 AM~17645949
> *Beautiful work !
> *



X2 J!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

X3 :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 30 2010, 05:53 AM~17645900
> *Hey J when you start selling the LS Clip Parts ??
> *


Thanx guys!!

Still working on the lenses need to prep a whole lot of em. Bench seat also needs to be created.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 30 2010, 07:58 AM~17646267
> *Thanx guys!!
> 
> Still working on the lenses need to prep a whole lot of em. Bench seat also needs to be created.
> *



INCREDIBLE WORK J! :wow: You've truly MASTERED the Ls clip!!! :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 08:07 AM~17646292
> *INCREDIBLE WORK J! :wow: You've truly MASTERED the Ls clip!!! :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx Jimbo!! Appreciate it!


----------



## Siim123

Awesome work! :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 30 2010, 02:07 PM~17645824
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great J


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS GREAT J!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

UPDATES???!!!!???


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17705135
> *UPDATES???!!!!???
> *


X2000000000000000000000


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jun 7 2010, 05:28 AM~17714649
> *X2000000000000000000000
> *


Casted over 25 clips but still need to create the mold for the clear resin parts and bench seat. Didn't have much time lately.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 7 2010, 11:54 AM~17716324
> *Casted over 25 clips but still need to create the mold for the clear resin parts and bench seat. Didn't have much time lately.
> *


well i ready to buy a rc ...so lmk asap...thanks


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 7 2010, 09:54 AM~17716324
> *Casted over 25 clips but still need to create the mold for the clear resin parts and bench seat. Didn't have much time lately.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jevries

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*WORK IN PROGRESS...*</span>



















Casted in black resin ready for Alclad.


----------



## EVIL C

omg i drooling over here sic work j


----------



## dutchone

OM GOSH!!! i would give my right arm!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

J, YOUR A BAD DUDE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

didnt even think you could cast plaques theyre too thin


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 9 2010, 12:14 PM~17738514
> *didnt even think you could cast plaques theyre too thin
> *


Glued two plaques on top of eachother makes it twice as thick and also more authentic looking. The black resin ones are actually quite a lot stronger/ tougher than the first ones I did in white resin.   

Not sure if I'm going to sell the plaques seperate it's more work and cost more material.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 11:37 AM~17738224
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WORK IN PROGRESS...</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casted in black resin ready for Alclad.
> *


 :cheesy: I MIGHT HAVE TO COME TO YOU J WHEN I BUILD A LS

NICE PLAQUES BRO, I GOT A METAL INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE


----------



## Guest

Very nice work J.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good nice work on the plaques


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 12:36 PM~17738703
> *Glued two plaques on top of eachother makes it twice as thick and also more authentic looking. The black resin ones are actually quite a lot stronger/ tougher than the first ones I did in white resin.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to sell the plaques seperate it's more work and cost more material.
> *


ah never thought of doing it that way, looks good


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 09:36 PM~17738703
> *Glued two plaques on top of eachother makes it twice as thick and also more authentic looking. The black resin ones are actually quite a lot stronger/ tougher than the first ones I did in white resin.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to sell the plaques seperate it's more work and cost more material.
> *



Sick work :wow: 

You should make a mould with 4 big M plaques J


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17738224
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WORK IN PROGRESS...</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casted in black resin ready for Alclad.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 9 2010, 10:19 PM~17739553
> *Sick work  :wow:
> 
> You should make a mould with 4 big M plaques J
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 9 2010, 02:25 PM~17739615
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


The bagged LS kit in the upper right corner is yours I'll take it with me next Sunday.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 9 2010, 02:19 PM~17739553
> *Sick work  :wow:
> 
> You should make a mould with 4 big M plaques J
> *


That means four molds only got one master.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 11:31 PM~17739680
> *The bagged LS kit in the upper right corner is yours I'll take it with me next Sunday.
> *



Thanks bro 

Cant wait to build me a LS .


----------



## Esoteric

and youre using smoothon right? have you found the right tire compound?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

good work as usual bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

OOOHHHH.... LS CLIPS.... Hell yea... I need some...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2010, 05:38 PM~17740409
> *OOOHHHH.... LS CLIPS.... Hell yea... I need some...
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

sweeeeet!!! i wanna build me another 1!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 9 2010, 02:58 PM~17739941
> *and youre using smoothon right? have you found the right tire compound?
> *


I'm not going to use the polyurethane rubber PMC-870 anymore. It's pretty much the toughest rubber out there but hard to handle/store and def not needed for static 1/25 tires.
I'm going to use Smooth-cast 45D which has similar characteristics as a 95A skateboard wheel which is also perfect for the 1/12 tires and cures within 30 minutes instead of 16 hours.


Thanx for all the comments homies!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 11:29 PM~17745693
> *I'm not going to use the polyurethane rubber PMC-870 anymore. It's pretty much the toughest rubber out there but hard to handle/store and def not needed for static 1/25 tires.
> I'm going to use Smooth-cast 45D which has similar characteristics as a 95A skateboard wheel which is also perfect for the 1/12 tires and cures within 30 minutes instead of 16 hours.
> Thanx for all the comments homies!!!
> *


i used 45D before its good as long as it doesnt stretch too much


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 9 2010, 11:33 PM~17745738
> *i used 45D before its good as long as it doesnt stretch too much
> *


Yeah, you told me so I looked into it. The 1/12 tires need almost no stretch to fit on the rim and they told me putting them in hot water will give you quite the bit of stretch.
For the 1/25 tires I will prolly stick to the one piece wheel/tire mold and have the entire wheel chromed. The customer needs to scrape the chrome of the white wall and paint the tire semi gloss black..it's the easiest.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

j, whats the part # for the j-sonic battery? i need to pick up another one for the show this weekend, but dont want to disassemble the other car to get to the batt.... thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 12:35 AM~17746116
> *j, whats the part # for the j-sonic battery? i need to pick up another  one for the show this weekend, but dont want to disassemble the other car to get to the batt.... thanks... :biggrin:
> *


CR2032 3V.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 10 2010, 02:16 AM~17746507
> *CR2032 3V.
> *


bedankt


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 11:46 PM~17745820
> *Yeah, you told me so I looked into it. The 1/12 tires need almost no stretch to fit on the rim and they told me putting them in hot water will give you quite the bit of stretch.
> For the 1/25 tires I will prolly stick to the one piece wheel/tire mold and have the entire wheel chromed. The customer needs to scrape the chrome of the white wall and paint the tire semi gloss black..it's the easiest.
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 02:57 AM~17746596
> *bedankt
> *


Hehehe...that's cool!


----------



## josh 78

NICE WORK J


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 10 2010, 02:34 PM~17750928
> *NICE WORK J
> *


Thanx bro, hope to finish this project soon.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 10 2010, 10:36 PM~17750948
> *Thanx bro, hope to finish this project soon.
> *


YEAH MY LS WAITING FOR PARTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincrew

Funny i been on this forum from my grandmas first computer lol and Im still in <3 wit Jevries stuff (no ****) haha


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 10 2010, 02:44 PM~17751022
> *YEAH MY LS WAITING FOR PARTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 I WANNA DO ANOTHER LS.... :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 10 2010, 12:46 AM~17745820
> *Yeah, you told me so I looked into it. The 1/12 tires need almost no stretch to fit on the rim and they told me putting them in hot water will give you quite the bit of stretch.
> For the 1/25 tires I will prolly stick to the one piece wheel/tire mold and have the entire wheel chromed. The customer needs to scrape the chrome of the white wall and paint the tire semi gloss black..it's the easiest.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 10 2010, 11:36 PM~17750948
> *Thanx bro, hope to finish this project soon.
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 11 2010, 06:53 AM~17757870
> *
> *


Bought a shitload of silicone and resin yesterday...time to earn some of that money back.


----------



## 8-Ball

J ur just a pure genius bro can't wait to see what u got up ur sleeve next. I kno it's gonna be bad ass


----------



## mrcaddy

hey man on a serious note how much wud you charge me to make me one like the real deal 64 but i want a 63 or 76 caprice send me a pm with your price if not then i guess im out shit luck !!!!  please at least reply !!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


> _Originally posted by mrcaddy_@Jun 11 2010, 03:53 PM~17761159
> *hey man on a serious note how much wud you charge me to make me one like the real deal 64 but i want a 63 or 76 caprice send me a pm with your price if not then i guess im out shit luck !!!!   please at least reply !!!
> *


x50000000000000000000000000000000000000 gl :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 30 2010, 07:07 AM~17645824
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 11 2010, 08:38 PM~17764342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Almost there homie, almost there.   

Models like Real Deal are serious work taking lots of time. Time I don't have because I work freelance. If people want something like that made they need to pay my freelance fee. The time I have left in between projects is hobby time and I spend it on stuff like you find on these pages.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 11 2010, 11:12 PM~17765404
> *Almost there homie, almost there.
> 
> Models like Real Deal are serious work taking lots of time. Time I don't have because I work freelance.  If people want something like that made they need to pay my freelance fee.   The time I have left in between projects is hobby time and I spend it on stuff like you find on these pages.
> *


i can only imagine ..... :wow:


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 30 2010, 07:07 AM~17645824
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Sir is a genius.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jun 12 2010, 09:39 AM~17767106
> *You Sir is a genius.
> *


Thanx!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 12:37 PM~17738224
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WORK IN PROGRESS...</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casted in black resin ready for Alclad.
> *



damn jev you got this ls on lock homie that shit cant be touched clean ass work


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 12 2010, 04:22 PM~17769351
> *damn jev you got this ls on lock homie that shit cant be touched clean ass work
> *


Thanx homie! Can't wait to finish it!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 12 2010, 11:01 PM~17771798
> *Thanx homie! Can't wait to finish it!
> *


Saving money , getting in line..... opcorn:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 12 2010, 01:12 AM~17765404
> *Almost there homie, almost there.
> 
> Models like Real Deal are serious work taking lots of time. Time I don't have because I work freelance. If people want something like that made they need to pay my freelance fee. The time I have left in between projects is hobby time and I spend it on stuff like you find on these pages.
> *


Yo j shoot me a price......u build it.........ill pay it there awesome cars lmk thanks


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17738224
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WORK IN PROGRESS...</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got the cheddar ready homie ..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 16 2010, 08:09 AM~17802165
> *Got the cheddar ready homie ..
> *



X2!


----------



## jevries

One lens mold ready, on to the other. Unfortunately not much time lately work and house hunting kills it for the moment.

Esoteric: I created the tires with Smooht Cast 45D that stuff is excellent! Tires turned out great with enough flex to get em on the rims especially right after casting.


----------



## DEUCES76

j ur killin it with ur excellent craftmanship on them resin parts


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 18 2010, 11:52 PM~17830125
> *j ur killin it with ur excellent craftmanship on them resin parts
> *


Thanx homie! Appreciate it! Lot's of time, money and effort goes into creating the best resin parts I can come up with.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 19 2010, 01:52 AM~17830125
> *j ur killin it with ur excellent craftmanship on them resin parts
> *


X2!


----------



## DJ-ROY

:drama:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17738224
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WORK IN PROGRESS...</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casted in black resin ready for Alclad.
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 06:40 AM~17883762
> *:drama:
> *


Almost there! casting lenses this weekend = LS kit finished.


----------



## jimbo

hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 25 2010, 06:20 PM~17884720
> *Almost there! casting lenses this weekend = LS kit finished.
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

When can i put in my order homie are they ready? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 30 2010, 10:34 AM~17646835
> *Looks great J
> *


How much for the monte luxery front end clip? i want one! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 25 2010, 02:55 PM~17887451
> *How much for the monte luxery front end clip? i want one! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


LS kit: the first 25 will cost $35 after that $40.
Comes with:

- Front bumper
- Detailed grill with MC logo
- Rear bumper
- Seperate head light casings casted in black resin
- Clear plastic lenses for both front and rear
- Side mirrors


----------



## BODINE

35 shipped?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 26 2010, 12:03 AM~17891079
> *35 shipped?
> *


i hope so... :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 26 2010, 12:13 AM~17891117
> *i hope so... :wow:
> *


Shipping/handling costs $2 comes in bubble envelope/ carboard backing.

For the first run of 25 clips goes: 

3X LS clip kits = $31,50 each saves you over $10. 
Shipping/handling $2


----------



## Siim123

You're gonna make millions with that stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Ill take them all 

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 26 2010, 02:48 AM~17891445
> *You're gonna make millions with that stuff! :biggrin:
> *


I want to earn the invested money back and some of the time spend that's all.


----------



## [email protected]

when you gonna start sellin them J? just askin, because i need to move some stuff right now and wanna plan right lol

let us know J


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 26 2010, 07:25 AM~17891973
> *when you gonna start sellin them J? just askin, because i need to move some stuff right now and wanna plan right lol
> 
> let us know J
> *


Just peeked inside the clear lens mold and it looks pretty good as far as I can see.
That means that I can ship next Wednesday.
Please PM me if you would like to buy this kit including the amounts. The first 25 go for $35 plus $2 shipping. After that $40 plus shipping.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 

PM'd


----------



## jevries

*12 people on the list 15 LS kits reserved.*


----------



## Models IV Life

PM'D J


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u got a pm


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 26 2010, 09:56 AM~17892089
> *12 people on the list 15 LS kits reserved.
> 
> 
> *


Check your inbox bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

I just remember the Clip looks sick on a EL CAMINO 

I want to order another one J


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 26 2010, 03:58 PM~17894271
> *I just remember the Clip looks sick on a EL CAMINO
> 
> I want to order another one J
> *


im gonna build me a Aeroback LS


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 06:12 PM~17894322
> *im gonna build me a Aeroback LS
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 26 2010, 03:58 PM~17894271
> *I just remember the Clip looks sick on a EL CAMINO
> 
> I want to order another one J
> *


I'll send you two.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 27 2010, 07:20 AM~17896314
> *I'll send you two.
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 26 2010, 07:56 AM~17892089
> *12 people on the list 15 LS kits reserved.
> 
> 
> *


i want 2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

reserve me one of those clips to homie an just pm me when ready :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 27 2010, 05:14 AM~17897410
> *i want 2
> *


Your on the list! Same goes for Pina's.   
3 left.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

put me on the list for these rims an tires to when ready preciate it homie :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 11:08 AM~17898497
> *put me on the list for these rims an tires to when ready preciate it homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not for sale. The tires and hubs are done by Mando and can be bought as a complete set from him for aprox. $50. I used the pegasus spokes on these.
I only sell these:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

cool thank homie


----------



## jevries

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*LS clip kits will be shipped in order of received payments.
First kits will be shipped tomorrow using international priority post. 
If there's anything wrong with the item on arrival contact me right away!

Tomorrow I will post pics of the final LS clip kit and all the details.*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 29 2010, 02:30 PM~17918056
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>LS clip kits will be shipped in order of received payments.
> First kits will be shipped tomorrow using international priority post.
> If there's anything wrong with the item on arrival contact me right away!
> 
> Tomorrow I will post pics of the final LS clip kit and all the details.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 29 2010, 02:30 PM~17918056
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>LS clip kits will be shipped in order of received payments.
> First kits will be shipped tomorrow using international priority post.
> If there's anything wrong with the item on arrival contact me right away!
> 
> Tomorrow I will post pics of the final LS clip kit and all the details.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn didnt know u already took payments lol

i would saved for 1


----------



## 408models




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
any word on the 1/12 wheels i need some of these..


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 29 2010, 01:30 PM~17918056
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>LS clip kits will be shipped in order of received payments.
> First kits will be shipped tomorrow using international priority post.
> If there's anything wrong with the item on arrival contact me right away!
> 
> Tomorrow I will post pics of the final LS clip kit and all the details.
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 29 2010, 02:10 PM~17918433
> *:0  damn didnt know u already took payments lol
> 
> i would saved for 1
> *


*I understand there's a bit of confusion about the moment of sale.
I'm pretty much overwelmed by the requests so I will put more clips aside for LIL homies. 
Just send me a pm as soon as possible. 
I will start a topic on the LS clip so that everyone knows what the deal is.   *


----------



## jevries

*Monte Carlo LS clips shipped today:

CoastoCoast
Esoteric
D.L.O.
Droppedbirth
Olskoolways
DJ-Roy

LS clip kit topic with pics tomorrow!!*


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 12:02 PM~17927350
> *Monte Carlo LS clips shipped today:
> 
> CoastoCoast
> Esoteric
> D.L.O.
> Droppedbirth
> Olskoolways
> DJ-Roy
> 
> LS clip kit topic with pics tomorrow!!
> *


Sweet you da man :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 03:02 PM~17927350
> *Monte Carlo LS clips shipped today:
> 
> Coas2Coast :biggrin:
> Esoteric
> D.L.O.
> Droppedbirth
> Olskoolways
> DJ-Roy
> 
> LS clip kit topic with pics tomorrow!!
> *


----------



## jevries

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Announcement:

Those that are on the list for the first 25 LS clip kits need to pay before the weekend.
otherwise I will go with: Those who pay get served right away.
The demand is simply too big to hold on to the items any longer than that.*
</span>
J.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 09:02 PM~17927350
> *Monte Carlo LS clips shipped today:
> 
> CoastoCoast
> Esoteric
> D.L.O.
> Droppedbirth
> Olskoolways
> DJ-Roy :0  :cheesy:
> 
> LS clip kit topic with pics tomorrow!!
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 30 2010, 01:51 PM~17928110
> *
> *


Finaly.... :biggrin:  I just put one clip together with BMFoiled reflectors and orange blinkers and it looks really good.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 04:55 PM~17928133
> *Finaly.... :biggrin:    I just put one clip together with BMFoiled reflectors and orange blinkers and it looks really good.
> *




pics? :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 02:02 PM~17928183
> *pics? :wow:
> *


Tomorrow new topic and pics.


----------



## jevries

Been fooling around with this hot stamping foil and it works like a charm! It gives a true chrome effect and it's durable as well. Hot stamping foil has a backing and the stuff looks like a sheet of chrome plastic.










I applied a thin coat of superglue on the back of the foil and pressed it on the plaque using a sponge covering every detail. Within a couple of secs it's dry and you can carefully peel away the backing. What's left is an ultra thin coat of chrome that is pretty durable. Your surface needs to be as smooth as possible. These plaques are super small.




























The superglue is not the best choice of glue since it basically dries while applying it and in the end it leaves tiny spots uncovered.
I've ordered that special gold leaf glue and see how that works. Enamel paint will also work since it stays sticky much longer.

This stuff looks way better than the regular silver or gold leaf. It's the same type of chrome found in your model kit. Hot stamping foil is dirt cheap check Ebay.
With a a bit of practice you can chrome emblems and grills for istance.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

those ae super nice..!


----------



## 408models

:wow: pure sikness bro, nice work.


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!!

That hot stamp stuff is great!! Can't wait to try it out with other glue!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2010, 06:01 PM~18173193
> *Been fooling around with this hot stamping foil and it works like a charm! It gives a true chrome effect and it's durable as well. Hot stamping foil has a backing and the stuff looks like a sheet of chrome plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a thin coat of superglue on the back of the foil and pressed it on the plaque using a sponge covering every detail. Within a couple of secs it's dry and you can carefully peel away the backing. What's left is  an ultra thin coat of chrome that is pretty durable. Your surface needs to be as smooth as possible. These plaques are super small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The superglue is not the best choice of glue since it basically dries while applying it and in the end it leaves tiny spots uncovered.
> I've ordered that special gold leaf glue and see how that works. Enamel paint will also work since it stays sticky much longer.
> 
> This stuff looks way better than the regular silver or gold leaf. It's the same type of chrome found in your model kit. Hot stamping foil is dirt cheap check Ebay.
> With a a bit of practice you can chrome emblems and grills for istance.
> 
> 
> *



Plaques look great


----------



## kykustoms

looks good and nice tip im deff gonna check it out


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn bro ! That chorme is the shit ! Man them club plaque look great ! I want some LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 03:35 PM~17927986
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Announcement:
> 
> Those that are on the list for the first 25 LS clip kits need to pay before the weekend.
> otherwise I will go with: Those who pay get served right away.
> The demand is simply too big to hold on to the items any longer than that.
> </span>
> J.
> *


J will you pm me when your not busy !


----------



## jevries

Here's a very short sample of a Caddy model build during the taping of the how to DVD Lock & Hop:

Caddy hopper!

Shot 1 and 3 show the model with regular trailing arms. Shot 2 has the longer trailing arms giving the model a nicer hop.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 5 2010, 03:29 AM~17396562
> **JEVRIES BLOG* UPDATES!
> 
> JEVRIES BLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any updates on this :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2010, 09:51 AM~18235647
> *any updates on this :biggrin:
> *


I'm working on so much stuff alreaqdy no time for it right now. We are moving to another place as well so it will take more time to finish the big body. Let's say around christmas time! :biggrin:


----------



## MurderdOut

Looks good Dude, Nice details


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2010, 12:01 PM~18173193
> *Been fooling around with this hot stamping foil and it works like a charm! It gives a true chrome effect and it's durable as well. Hot stamping foil has a backing and the stuff looks like a sheet of chrome plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a thin coat of superglue on the back of the foil and pressed it on the plaque using a sponge covering every detail. Within a couple of secs it's dry and you can carefully peel away the backing. What's left is  an ultra thin coat of chrome that is pretty durable. Your surface needs to be as smooth as possible. These plaques are super small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The superglue is not the best choice of glue since it basically dries while applying it and in the end it leaves tiny spots uncovered.
> I've ordered that special gold leaf glue and see how that works. Enamel paint will also work since it stays sticky much longer.
> 
> This stuff looks way better than the regular silver or gold leaf. It's the same type of chrome found in your model kit. Hot stamping foil is dirt cheap check Ebay.
> With a a bit of practice you can chrome emblems and grills for istance.
> 
> 
> *


damn bro those are bad ass


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2010, 09:01 AM~18173193
> *Been fooling around with this hot stamping foil and it works like a charm! It gives a true chrome effect and it's durable as well. Hot stamping foil has a backing and the stuff looks like a sheet of chrome plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a thin coat of superglue on the back of the foil and pressed it on the plaque using a sponge covering every detail. Within a couple of secs it's dry and you can carefully peel away the backing. What's left is  an ultra thin coat of chrome that is pretty durable. Your surface needs to be as smooth as possible. These plaques are super small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The superglue is not the best choice of glue since it basically dries while applying it and in the end it leaves tiny spots uncovered.
> I've ordered that special gold leaf glue and see how that works. Enamel paint will also work since it stays sticky much longer.
> 
> This stuff looks way better than the regular silver or gold leaf. It's the same type of chrome found in your model kit. Hot stamping foil is dirt cheap check Ebay.
> With a a bit of practice you can chrome emblems and grills for istance.
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2010, 10:38 AM~18173888
> *Thanx homies!!
> 
> That hot stamp stuff is great!! Can't wait to try it out with other glue!
> *


 M plaque's i want I want i want...jevries No matter what it takes..now matter the cost..$ I want to be part of the first shippment of M Plaques.. Pay pal standing buy!
Now the Luxury sport clip's? you did say your casting twice..? I think the you said the 
second one you were only doing 18 of them? I want one absolutely! but I can wait for the second cast. because I wont be doing a monte untill 2011! but If its a 
(NOW OR NEVER) type thing? Then I choose the now! pay pal standing buy! :biggrin: 
How much are the plaques.. and when can I fly colors in my models? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2010, 09:01 AM~18173193
> *Been fooling around with this hot stamping foil and it works like a charm! It gives a true chrome effect and it's durable as well. Hot stamping foil has a backing and the stuff looks like a sheet of chrome plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a thin coat of superglue on the back of the foil and pressed it on the plaque using a sponge covering every detail. Within a couple of secs it's dry and you can carefully peel away the backing. What's left is  an ultra thin coat of chrome that is pretty durable. Your surface needs to be as smooth as possible. These plaques are super small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The superglue is not the best choice of glue since it basically dries while applying it and in the end it leaves tiny spots uncovered.
> I've ordered that special gold leaf glue and see how that works. Enamel paint will also work since it stays sticky much longer.
> 
> This stuff looks way better than the regular silver or gold leaf. It's the same type of chrome found in your model kit. Hot stamping foil is dirt cheap check Ebay.
> With a a bit of practice you can chrome emblems and grills for istance.
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: damn i want these bad!


----------



## jevries

Here's the vid of that red Japanese beast of a '64 Impala:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 5 2010, 12:22 PM~18236302
> *M plaque's i want I want i want...jevries No matter what it takes..now matter the cost..$ I want to be part of the first shippment of M Plaques.. Pay pal standing buy!
> Now the Luxury sport clip's? you did say your casting twice..? I think the you said the
> second one you were only doing 18 of them? I want one absolutely! but I can wait for the second cast. because I wont be doing a monte untill 2011! but If its a
> (NOW OR NEVER) type thing? Then I choose the now!  pay pal standing buy! :biggrin:
> How much are the plaques.. and when can I fly colors in my models? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## owenart714

that red & black 64 is hott!! i want to do a replica of that for shureee


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Aug 14 2010, 03:54 PM~18309694
> *that red & black 64 is hott!! i want to do a replica of that for shureee
> *


I agree...408 also did one....I think, it might of been Marinate....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 14 2010, 08:18 PM~18310770
> *I agree...408 also did one....I think, it might of been Marinate....
> *



408


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2010, 09:28 PM~18310813
> *408
> *



:yes:


----------



## jevries

*ALCLAD II Chrome over Tamiya black/ clear.*

I'm totally impressed with Alclad II in combination with Tamiya gloss black and clear from a can. 
Using black resin parts makes it easier because you can clear coat right away.
One light tack coat followed by a slightly heavier coat of Tamiya clear. After 15 to max. 20 minutes 
I sprayed the Alclad II chrome in several superlight coats using a fine tip. I stopped for 1 minute between coats. 
Because the Tamiya clear is not completely cured the Alclad grips onto it. After an hour or so I used a soft cloth 
an buffed the parts and they shine like hell. It looks like chrome in scale instead of plastic chrome. 
Needless to say you need to be carefull handling the parts and best is to not touch it with your fingers to many times because you need to buff it again.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This shit is clean J ! And love the plaques ! Did you do just 1 series or both of the Hoppin Hydro's?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 10:18 AM~18402200
> *This  shit  is  clean  J !  And  love  the  plaques ! Did    you  do  just  1  series  or  both  of    the  Hoppin  Hydro's?
> *


Thanx Mini!
I have 8 different plaque designs originally done by HH. Maybe in the future I will dig into the photo etch stuff and have some cool items made.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 12:25 PM~18402285
> *Thanx Mini!
> I have 8 different plaque designs originally done by HH. Maybe in the future I will dig into the photo etch stuff and have some cool items made.
> *


Man J i wish i had the extra funds to send your way for more of your work ! And i for 1 totally understand about limited runs and being burned out ! 

I miss seeing you build something and it's time for you to clean up the resin shop , and start working on that 1/12th Caddy and REAL DEAL 2 ! 


But if you have anything left over I'll paint you body so all you have to worry about is the gut and hydro's then i could be like Ryan and have a combine build with the LEGEND JEVRIES lol !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 11:14 AM~18402170
> *ALCLAD II Chrome over Tamiya black/ clear.
> 
> I'm totally impressed with Alclad II in combination with Tamiya gloss black and clear from a can.
> Using black resin parts makes it easier because you can clear coat right away.
> One light tack coat followed by a slightly heavier coat of Tamiya clear. After 15 to max. 20 minutes
> I sprayed the Alclad II chrome in several superlight coats using a fine tip. I stopped for 1 minute between coats.
> Because the Tamiya clear is not completely cured the Alclad grips onto it. After an hour or so I used a soft cloth
> an buffed the parts and they shine like hell. It looks like chrome in scale instead of plastic chrome.
> Needless to say you need to be carefull handling the parts and best is to not touch it with your fingers to many times because you need to buff it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam


----------



## BiggC

:0 Those are sweet J!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 07:14 PM~18402170
> *ALCLAD II Chrome over Tamiya black/ clear.
> 
> I'm totally impressed with Alclad II in combination with Tamiya gloss black and clear from a can.
> Using black resin parts makes it easier because you can clear coat right away.
> One light tack coat followed by a slightly heavier coat of Tamiya clear. After 15 to max. 20 minutes
> I sprayed the Alclad II chrome in several superlight coats using a fine tip. I stopped for 1 minute between coats.
> Because the Tamiya clear is not completely cured the Alclad grips onto it. After an hour or so I used a soft cloth
> an buffed the parts and they shine like hell. It looks like chrome in scale instead of plastic chrome.
> Needless to say you need to be carefull handling the parts and best is to not touch it with your fingers to many times because you need to buff it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautyfull


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 10:32 AM~18402375
> *Man    J    i  wish  i  had  the  extra  funds  to    send your  way  for    more  of  your  work !  And  i  for  1  totally  understand  about  limited  runs  and  being  burned  out  !
> 
> I  miss  seeing you  build  something    and  it's  time  for  you  to  clean    up  the  resin  shop ,  and  start  working  on  that  1/12th  Caddy  and  REAL  DEAL 2  !
> But  if  you  have  anything  left  over  I'll  paint you  body  so  all you  have  to  worry  about  is  the    gut  and  hydro's  then  i  could  be  like  Ryan  and  have  a  combine  build  with the  LEGEND  JEVRIES  lol !
> *



Burned out I am. That's why I'm pretty much done with it. We are moving to another city within 2 months and I got shitloads of stuff to take care of so the resin bizz is going be closed soon. Hopefully I will be able to finish my 1/25 RC Caddy, really love that ride with all the features it get's.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 12:31 PM~18402916
> *Burned out I am. That's why I'm pretty much done with it. We are moving to another city within 2 months and I got shitloads of stuff to take care of so the resin bizz is going be closed soon. Hopefully I will be able to finish my 1/25 RC Caddy, really love that ride with all the features it get's.
> *


:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 11:31 AM~18402916
> *Burned out I am. That's why I'm pretty much done with it. We are moving to another city within 2 months and I got shitloads of stuff to take care of so the resin bizz is going be closed soon. Hopefully I will be able to finish my 1/25 RC Caddy, really love that ride with all the features it get's.
> *


Uh-oh I better grab my 13's soon hno:


----------



## jevries

*Wanted to work on something else. 
I always wanted to create my own miniature version of the legendary Whittier Boulevard arch and so that's what started to work on.
Finished the lay out now it's time to start fabricating! 1/25 scale means 80cm wide.*


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 05:48 AM~18448434
> *Wanted to work on something else.
> I always wanted to create my own miniature version of the legendary Whittier Boulevard arch and so that's what  started to work on.
> Finished the lay out now it's time to start fabricating! 1/25 scale means 80cm wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This should be pretty dang cool!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 31 2010, 06:57 AM~18448591
> *This should be pretty dang cool!! :wow:
> *


X2! Hey J, what program you usin'?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 31 2010, 05:34 AM~18448682
> *X2! Hey J, what program you usin'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Photoshop...I can use it but to a certain extend but I'm def no pro.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 11:48 AM~18448434
> *Wanted to work on something else.
> I always wanted to create my own miniature version of the legendary Whittier Boulevard arch and so that's what  started to work on.
> Finished the lay out now it's time to start fabricating! 1/25 scale means 80cm wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIICE


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 11:31 AM~18402916
> *Burned out I am. That's why I'm pretty much done with it. We are moving to another city within 2 months and I got shitloads of stuff to take care of so the resin bizz is going be closed soon. Hopefully I will be able to finish my 1/25 RC Caddy, really love that ride with all the features it get's.
> *


CLOSED FOREVER??? :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 08:09 AM~18448782
> *Photoshop...I can use it but to a certain extend but I'm def no pro.
> *


 :biggrin: 
I know the feelin', looks good though bro !



:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## jevries

Best videos I've seen in a long time! Gives me goose bumps to see that much lowriding history.

Part 1

0hzWWNiP_fU&feature=related

part 2

_NQpYavEOF0&feature=related

part 3

-yIe31nWUn4&feature=related

Enjoy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

:drama: :drama:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Great stuff J!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

:wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno: :x: :h5:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 14 2010, 01:05 PM~18810685
> *Great stuff J!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah, It's really cool footage. Puro Cervantes pointed me out to these videos def the best footage I've seen in a loooooong time.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 14 2010, 09:41 PM~18816193
> *Yeah, It's really cool footage. Puro Cervantes pointed me out to these videos def the best footage I've seen in a loooooong time.
> *


I agree brother thank you for posting it up.........


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 14 2010, 02:51 AM~18807364
> *Best videos I've seen in a long time! Gives me goose bumps to see that much lowriding history.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 0hzWWNiP_fU&feature=related
> 
> part 2
> 
> _NQpYavEOF0&feature=related
> 
> part 3
> 
> -yIe31nWUn4&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy!
> *


great vids!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 14 2010, 12:51 AM~18807364
> *Best videos I've seen in a long time! Gives me goose bumps to see that much lowriding history.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 0hzWWNiP_fU&feature=related
> 
> part 2
> 
> _NQpYavEOF0&feature=related
> 
> part 3
> 
> -yIe31nWUn4&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 08:43 AM~13144091
> *New pics of The Lost Angel theme ride.
> This is before putting the clearcoat on...you never know what might happen...
> It was a [email protected]#%& to get right mainly because I needed to plan everything and time is running out leaving for Japan next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I collected every pic I could find from The Lost Angel on the internet , since the novel is not yet avialable over here. Scaled everything, left spots open on the paintjob so that the silver base is visible through the graphics...kinda tricky still need to some touching up here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the little wing graphic instead of the original flag emblem. I'm gonna create a new one later that is slightly bigger with more of a 3D effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god man you get down. You got model cars that make some real full sized cars look like shit. Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decals worked perfect, I used a picture of the Lost Angel figurine for the angel wing graphics on the roof and hood.
> Two light coats of clear tommorow and 12 hours after that 1 more and 2 heavy coats hopefully everything will stay intact.
> *


----------



## jevries

*R.I.P. Fernando Ruelas president of Dukes C.C. a pioneer and a true inspiration.*


----------



## jevries

Almost there! New workspace!
Hope to be back in business soon!.


----------



## BiggC

:cheesy: Thats a nice work space you've got there J.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 6 2011, 07:59 AM~19799769
> *:cheesy:  Thats a nice work space you've got there J.
> *


x2!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 08:09 AM~19799779
> *x2!
> *



X3


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2011, 04:54 AM~19799721
> *Almost there! New workspace!
> Hope to be back in business soon!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, I'm jealous, that's nice! :0


----------



## jevries

Prototype miniature RC Lowrider tricycle modeled after Elite's Latin Active II. 
Rolls back and forth, steers L/R, MP3 sound system with seperate amplifier and it hops hitting backbumper. Need to find a way to create more traction on the front tire since it hardly turns.
Model still needs lot's of work but I'm pretty satisfied with the end result. I will post a
video later on this week.


----------



## Linc

this is an actual rc bike?! 

deadly!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 PM~19916403
> *this is an actual rc bike?!
> 
> deadly!! :biggrin:
> *


It is....radio controled.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 02:28 PM~19916382
> *Prototype miniature RC Lowrider tricycle modeled after Elite's Latin Active II.
> Rolls back and forth, steers L/R, MP3 sound system with seperate amplifier and it hops hitting backbumper. Need to find a way to create more traction on the front tire since it hardly turns.
> Model still needs lot's of work but I'm pretty satisfied with the end result. I will post a
> video later on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very awesome tech an build work goin into dis...bad ass :wow: keep up da good work J. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

thats badass nice work jevries :wow: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs

sick work J!! Glad to see u building again


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys! I will show all the features in a vid later on this week. The hopping works perfect but I'm def not satisfied with the shitty turning of the bike. I think I need to find me a micro diff.
When I'm back from Asia I will finish it making then pedals turn, etc.

My workbench as it should look...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 01:29 PM~19916743
> *Thanx guys! I will show all the features in a vid later on this week. The hopping works perfect but I'm def not satisfied with the shitty turning of the bike. I think I need to find me a micro diff.
> When I'm back from Asia I will finish it making then pedals turn, etc.
> 
> My workbench as it should lool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 COOL WORK CAVE.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

:0 Damn J that Tricycle and new working space looks SICK....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 20 2011, 01:59 PM~19916902
> *:0  Damn J that Tricycle and new working space  looks SICK....
> *


Thanx Roy! I had a good flow going on this week en finished all the working parts on the bike. It hops really well and it's fun to see it rollin' around. Eventually I'm going to place a figurine on the bike with pedal motion as well.


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: :wow: this bike is tight homie I cant wait to see the video ! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

Bike is super nice i like it a lot   ........btw good working space its time to building DR.J........ :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 20 2011, 02:08 PM~19916942
> *Bike is super nice i like it a lot    ........btw good working space its time to building DR.J........ :biggrin:
> *


It was DEF time to started building again! So much fun working on this little hopper.


----------



## Siim123

Damn I wish I had work space like that :biggrin:


----------



## ART2ROLL

FREAKIN AWESOME BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE VIDEO. BIKE IS GENIUS.


----------



## DEUCES76

j that trike is stright sick bro u come up with some wild ass rides keep it up bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 20 2011, 02:48 PM~19917375
> *FREAKIN AWESOME BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE VIDEO. BIKE IS GENIUS.
> *


X2... :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That trike is serious!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C

That bike is sick j


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

sick work on the trike :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

:0 J's at it again!!! wicked trike Jev!!


----------



## owenart714

thats something different. Looks good dude. keep it up! :cheesy:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 20 2011, 01:37 PM~19916448
> *very awesome tech an build work goin into dis...bad ass :wow: keep up da good work J. :thumbsup:
> *


x2,All i can say is,you never cease to amaze me Jevries,wow just when i thought ive seen it all,you hit me with another,wish you were alot closer,and i had more time,to at least do a team project with u,you are the true legend in my book bro.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Feb 21 2011, 11:53 PM~19930259
> *x2,All i can say is,you never cease to amaze me Jevries,wow just when i thought ive seen it all,you hit me with another,wish you were alot closer,and i had more time,to at least do a team project with u,you are the true legend in my book bro.
> *


I really appreciate your comment David! I wish that I lived closer to Cali...I basically live thousands of miles from the source and sometimes that sucks.
Going back to Japan in the summer to get a shot of lowrider madness and hopefully later on this year I will visit Las vegas and L.A. again.


----------



## regalistic

BAD ASS BIKE J :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looks Kool


----------



## dig_derange

that's dope!


----------



## squeeze

man thats crazy an r/c trike! lol i wanna see it in action already


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies! I will upload a vid soon!


----------



## DEUCES76

got my ls clip today thanks again jevries


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 23 2011, 01:24 PM~19941955
> *got my ls clip today thanks again jevries
> *


Good to hear!!


----------



## duke12

thats a bad ass car


----------



## jevries

Scale RC Lowrider Tricycle. Far from finished but you can see how it performs.
The drive motor gets an upgrade with a micro differential for better steering, 
a homies figure is in the making inc. pedal action and lights.

You can watch this video in 1080HD quality. Enjoy!!</span>


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2011, 11:24 AM~19950476
> *Scale RC Lowrider Tricycle. Far from finished but you can see how it performs.
> The drive motor gets an upgrade with a micro differential for better steering,
> a homies figure is in the making inc. pedal action and lights.
> 
> You can watch this video in 1080HD quality. Enjoy!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :around:  :wow: :h5: :run:


----------



## DEUCES76

str8ght sick j


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2011, 02:24 PM~19950476
> *Scale RC Lowrider Tricycle. Far from finished but you can see how it performs.
> The drive motor gets an upgrade with a micro differential for better steering,
> a homies figure is in the making inc. pedal action and lights.
> 
> You can watch this video in 1080HD quality. Enjoy!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: dam that trike is gangsta bro cant wait to see more of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

bad ass trike :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

Thanx Homies!!
Can't wait to finish it!!


----------



## jevries

Scale RC Lowrider Tricycle. Far from finished but you can see how it performs.
The drive motor gets an upgrade with a micro differential for better steering, 
a homies figure is in the making inc. pedal action and lights.

You can watch this video in 1080HD quality. Enjoy!!</span>


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 25 2011, 12:21 AM~19955555
> *Scale RC Lowrider Tricycle. Far from finished but you can see how it performs.
> The drive motor gets an upgrade with a micro differential for better steering,
> a homies figure is in the making inc. pedal action and lights.
> 
> You can watch this video in 1080HD quality. Enjoy!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE THAT IS SICK!!! I LOVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

hey j that thing would sell like crazy if it got put into production just my .02


----------



## ART2ROLL

:worship: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

:0 That's amazing! :0 Much props to you Jevries! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!! I appreciate your comments!! 
Still got tons of ideas left for more projects.


----------



## machio

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## squeeze

haha man thats awesome! im still wondering how u were able to do all of this, much props!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by squeeze_@Feb 25 2011, 06:28 PM~19961591
> *haha man thats awesome! im still wondering how u were able to do all of this, much props!
> *


Thanks!
It was not easy and I rearranged everything several times to make it fit nicely. It still has room for more mods and features.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2011, 12:18 AM~19964207
> *Thanks!
> It was not easy and I rearranged everything several times to make it fit nicely. It still has room for more mods and features.
> *


 :0 room for more?! you are a mad man J!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

j keeps comming with that hot shit never done shit b4, loving it :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

jev there is nothing i can say that hasnt already been said but i will anyway your killin it homeboy if it wasnt for cats like you changing the game who knows where we would be amazing bro


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 26 2011, 01:46 AM~19964590
> *jev there is nothing i can say that hasnt already been said but i will anyway your killin it homeboy if it wasnt for cats like you changing the game who knows where we would be amazing bro
> *


Thanks homie, appreciate it!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 11:23 PM~19955586
> *DUDE THAT IS SICK!!! I LOVE IT! :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE THE MAN.AND BANGING WITH THE CYPRESS HILL JAM.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 25 2011, 07:21 AM~19955555
> *Scale RC Lowrider Tricycle. Far from finished but you can see how it performs.
> The drive motor gets an upgrade with a micro differential for better steering,
> a homies figure is in the making inc. pedal action and lights.
> 
> You can watch this video in 1080HD quality. Enjoy!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another MASTERPIECE J.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

You are one sick puppy.








































and I mean it in a good way. LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 26 2011, 10:52 AM~19966015
> *Another MASTERPIECE J.
> *


Thanx Roy! When I get back from Asia I'll drop by and take the trike with me.


----------



## jevries

*New RC Cadillac Lowrider I'm working on with drive shaft and all. Works pretty good but still needs some fine tuning.*


----------



## 408models

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 2 2011, 03:51 PM~20468018
> *New RC Cadillac Lowrider I'm working on with drive shaft and all. Works pretty good but still needs some fine tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sweet J!! Great work!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 2 2011, 01:51 PM~20468018
> *New RC Cadillac Lowrider I'm working on with drive shaft and all. Works pretty good but still needs some fine tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: dude ur a monster!


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## josh 78

Amazing J like this ART of work...


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


That's amazing J........ I can't wait to see this whole ride come to life!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

holly fuckin shit, i wana see a gas hop lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Freakin unreal!!!!!!


----------



## richphotos

Daaamn homie! impressive work, Very impressive


----------



## chris mineer

you are an artist j


----------



## ART2ROLL

:worship: :worship: :worship:  
amazing simply amazing. ive been dreaming about making a workin driveshaft and rear end it just cant get no better big thumbs up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup: you never let us down jev! thats pure art right there!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 2 2011, 02:51 PM~20468018
> *New RC Cadillac Lowrider I'm working on with drive shaft and all. Works pretty good but still needs some fine tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

*THANK you all for your replies!
*


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 2 2011, 09:33 PM~20472018
> *THANK you all for your replies!
> 
> *


Just say when ur selling! :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Thats INSANE!! Ido like to make somethin like this, but dont have the brains too! Keep up the amazing work mate!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 25 2011, 12:21 AM~19955555
> *New RC Cadillac Lowrider I'm working on with drive shaft and all. Works pretty good but still needs some fine tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome work u do J...off da hook :wow: :wow: :worship: Jevries :worship:


----------



## jevries

*Thanx homies!!
I'm sorry my work is not for sale. I enjoy my creations too much and hardly have the time to start creating models for customers.*


----------



## josh 78

.............you find the link J...........


----------



## Siim123

Thats just pure rock!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude i cant wait to see the body on it and it in a new vedio rollin the block hit switches !


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

just went trough the whole 74 pages and your work is superb :wow: man is there something that u can not do???

i just to build models back then,after watching this i feel like i got the itch again

by the way u ever thought abouth building a 40s, or 50s bomb or know if i can get any kit or body bigger than 1/25

thanks


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2011, 01:48 AM~20477639
> *Dude  i  cant  wait  to  see  the  body  on  it  and  it  in  a new  vedio  rollin  the  block  hit  switches !
> *



X 2


----------



## drnitrus

Great work j


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 4 2011, 02:09 PM~20484370
> *just went trough the whole 74 pages and your work is superb :wow:  man is there something that u can not do???
> 
> i just to build models back then,after watching this i feel like i got the itch again
> 
> by the way u ever thought abouth building a 40s, or 50s bomb or know if i can get any kit or body bigger than 1/25
> 
> thanks
> *


Thanks for the props! I love bombs but never got around building one. For bigger scale models you should look for old line controlled models or RC cars.


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 4 2011, 01:09 PM~20484370
> *just went trough the whole 74 pages and your work is superb :wow:  man is there something that u can not do???
> 
> i just to build models back then,after watching this i feel like i got the itch again
> 
> by the way u ever thought abouth building a 40s, or 50s bomb or know if i can get any kit or body bigger than 1/25
> 
> thanks
> *


Yes try ebay search for "radio control impala" "radio control jesse james" "radio control lowrider" or "radio control cadillac"
This was my old collection the impalas, el camino, and cadillacs are 1/12 scale and the 54 Chevy and 30's ford are 1/6 scale :biggrin:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@May 4 2011, 10:41 PM~20488189
> *Yes try ebay search for "radio control impala" "radio control jesse james" "radio control lowrider" or "radio control cadillac"
> This was my old collection the impalas, el camino, and cadillacs are 1/12 scale and the 54 Chevy and 30's ford are 1/6 scale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro that 54 :wow: ,just blew me away do you who make s them(got any more pics :happysad: )

thanks


----------



## jevries

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*<a href=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com\' target=\'_blank\'>JEVRIES BLOG</a>*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice write up J on the blog !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2011, 11:20 AM~20502538
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><a href=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com\' target=\'_blank\'>JEVRIES BLOG</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2011, 04:20 PM~20502538
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><a href=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com\' target=\'_blank\'>JEVRIES BLOG</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super nice Dr J :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 7 2011, 02:20 PM~20503455
> *super nice Dr J :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## jimbo

SICK JEVS!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 7 2011, 11:20 AM~20503455
> *super nice Dr J :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Its not super nice....ITS INCREDIBLE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Jevries brought hydralics for models to a whole new level :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice job on your blog too


----------



## MC562

Your a mad man lol killer work homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2011, 05:20 PM~20502538
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><a href=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com\' target=\'_blank\'>JEVRIES BLOG</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 10:31 AM~18402916
> *Burned out I am. That's why I'm pretty much done with it. We are moving to another city within 2 months and I got shitloads of stuff to take care of so the resin bizz is going be closed soon. Hopefully I will be able to finish my 1/25 RC Caddy, really love that ride with all the features it get's.
> *



does that mean no more 13's?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 8 2011, 02:56 PM~20508905
> *does that mean no more 13's?
> *


That is correct.


----------



## hubcity

im interested in a color bar i hear you are the man to talk too


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by hubcity_@May 9 2011, 09:30 AM~20513864
> *im interested in a color bar i hear you are the man to talk too
> *


They are all sold out. I need to create new ones, there's quite a long waiting list.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 9 2011, 06:36 PM~20513904
> *They are all sold out. I need to create new ones, there's quite a long waiting list.
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 8 2011, 09:08 PM~20511722
> *That is correct.
> *



will you mold them again?? those nice, better than th peg ones


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 10 2011, 12:22 AM~20520143
> *will you mold them again??  those nice, better than th peg ones
> *


Thing is that it takes quite some work to create one set of wheels. Wire inset, rims, white walls, rubber tires and knock offs. That's the reason why I'm not looking forward creating anymore of these wheels.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 06:45 AM~20520504
> *Thing is that it takes quite some work to create one set of wheels. Wire inset, rims, white walls, rubber tires and knock offs. That's the reason why I'm not looking forward creating anymore of these wheels.
> *


Hey J, will you be making more LS clips ?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 05:30 AM~20520600
> *Hey J, will you be making more LS clips ?
> *


I'm going to make new molds when I'm back from Asia.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 07:36 AM~20520619
> *I'm going to make new molds when I'm back from Asia.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 07:36 AM~20520619
> *I'm going to make new molds when I'm back from Asia.
> *


  when is the big body caddy coming J. ??


----------



## jevries

Want to have these pics in my own topic.

Line controled chassis created for the How To DVD.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 05:53 PM~20522055
> *Want to have these pics in my own topic.
> 
> Line controled chassis created for the How To DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 06:57 AM~20520876
> * when is the big body caddy coming J. ??
> *


No Idea. I quit stressing when it comes to creating stuff. It is the first next project I will be working on though.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 09:53 AM~20522055
> *Want to have these pics in my own topic.
> 
> Line controled chassis created for the How To DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so where do I find the how to video?


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 03:07 PM~20523327
> *No Idea. I quit stressing when it comes to creating stuff. It is the first next project I will be working on though.
> *


cool I cant wait to see homie..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 07:36 AM~20520619
> *I'm going to make new molds when I'm back from Asia.
> *


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

Oh my god J that is just plain sickness!!!! Always enjoy checkin out your topic and your site.


----------



## tru_pimp

still building the best i see


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 03:45 AM~20520504
> *Thing is that it takes quite some work to create one set of wheels. Wire inset, rims, white walls, rubber tires and knock offs. That's the reason why I'm not looking forward creating anymore of these wheels.
> *


 so how much will you sell the molds and everything else to make the wheels for? just curious


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 10 2011, 08:35 PM~20526351
> *so how much will you sell the molds and everything else to make the wheels for?  just curious
> *


molds have to be remade from time to time just like kit molds the shit wears out


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20526594
> *molds have to be remade from time to time just like kit molds the shit wears out
> *


That's right. When you create and treat your molds right frequently using mold release your molds can last for quite some time. Complex molds tend to wear out faster than easy release molds.

I'm not selling any of my molds.   

How To DVD is not finished. It's 80% done and it's def something I need to work on.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2011, 08:12 PM~20526690
> *That's right. When you create and treat your molds right frequently using mold release your molds can last for quite some time. Complex molds tend to wear out faster than easy release molds.
> 
> I'm not selling any of my molds.
> 
> How To DVD is not finished. It's 80% done and it's def something I need to work on.
> *



ruffly around when? i want to make 13s


----------



## jevries

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*<a href=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com\' target=\'_blank\'>JEVRIES BLOG</a>*


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

good stuff homie


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 14 2011, 04:42 PM~20553013
> *good stuff homie
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## darkside customs

Whats up J.... Some killer work on that ride bro....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 15 2011, 11:16 PM~20560691
> *Whats up J.... Some killer work on that ride bro....
> *


Thanks! Waiting for some new parts to arrive so I can finally finish this ride.


----------



## Hydrohype

great advance's as always J.. every thing is clean. and tight..
I am really taken by the universal joint and drive shaft you machined and soldiered
up..


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 16 2011, 12:24 PM~20563501
> *great advance's as always J..  every thing is clean. and tight..
> I am really taken by the universal joint and drive shaft you machined and soldiered
> up..
> *


Thanks Markie! Constructing the U-joint was kinda tricky it took me a couple of times to get all the holes centered.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 14 2011, 07:59 PM~20551656
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><a href=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com\' target=\'_blank\'>JEVRIES BLOG</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good J.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 16 2011, 02:24 PM~20563501
> *great advance's as always J..  every thing is clean. and tight..
> I am really taken by the universal joint and drive shaft you machined and soldiered
> up..
> *


X 2 !


----------



## jevries

*Check out: "the One for One of our Ryan Happe" AUCTION!
*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/312822-one-one-our-own-ryan-happe-auction-2.html


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ This is a good thing J :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

*Found this great pic on the net. It's a skin for Car Town.

*


----------



## OFDatTX

jevries said:


> *Found this great pic on the net. It's a skin for Car Town.
> 
> *


cool 
say what happen to this car J!


----------



## GreenBandit

HOW CAN I GET IT?!?!?!?!!? IM AN ADDICT OF CARTOWN!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

RC model is still in good shape but I'm redoing the hydraulics.

For the Car Town skin check echo hachlo using Google, he has the skin somewhere to download.



OFDatTX said:


> cool
> say what happen to this car J!


----------



## OFDatTX

jevries said:


> RC model is still in good shape but I'm redoing the hydraulics.
> 
> For the Car Town skin check echo hachlo using Google, he has the skin somewhere to download.


cool cant wait to see the redo!


----------



## jevries

*1/20 scale Nissan Beddancer with Z-rack setup. Testing the first 2 stages.
*


----------



## sneekyg909

Always Amazing...:worship:


----------



## dink

that truck is gonna be super tight.


----------



## jevries

*Thanks guys! Not going to finish this one anytime soon unfortunately. Too much stuff to take care of. Just wanted to see if the new cylinders worked or not. They work really well as you can see.*


----------



## dig_derange

inspiring work J!!!


----------



## jevries

Thanx bro!



dig_derange said:


> inspiring work J!!!


----------



## hocknberry

jevries said:


> *Thanks guys! Not going to finish this one anytime soon unfortunately. Too much stuff to take care of. Just wanted to see if the new cylinders worked or not. They work really well as you can see.*


that hard body is wicked!!! ill take it please!? i have some Jevries goodies i could trade yah?!


----------



## tyhodge07

long time no see J, great work you have going on. Keep it up, has always been top notch.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

PM ME BOUT THESE?







:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

*Those are copies of the original Aoshima wheels with the tire molded on. 
I also have these with separate rubber tires with white walls inc. knock offs. $19 a set plus $2.50 shipping.*



~DROPITLOW~
;15018036 said:


> PM ME BOUT THESE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanks bro!! 



tyhodge07 said:


> long time no see J, great work you have going on. Keep it up, has always been top notch.


----------



## josh 78

NICE WORK IN HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Always!



josh 78 said:


> NICE WORK IN HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

*Almost time to hit the switches.*


----------



## Lownslow302

dammm


----------



## DTAT2

WOW


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like that bed dancer.


----------



## TINGOS

jevries said:


> *Almost time to hit the switches.*


love this truck


----------



## dink

jevries said:


> *Almost time to hit the switches.*


*KING OF MODEL CAR HYDROS IS AN UNDERSTATEMENT WHEN DISCRIBING YOUR WORK. :worship::bowrofl:*


----------



## ART2ROLL

dink said:


> *KING OF MODEL CAR HYDROS IS AN UNDERSTATEMENT WHEN DISCRIBING YOUR WORK. :worship::bowrofl:*



x2:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanks homies! 
Redid all the cylinders today, things weren't smooth enough.
For now it's going in a box for a month and then I finish it.


----------



## GreenBandit

video?


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## jevries

Not yet, needs some fine tuning, It's hard to get it exactly right.



GreenBandit said:


> video?


----------



## no joke

jevries said:


> *Almost time to hit the switches.*


badass homie, i got a nissan hardbody like these with a supershell, you do badass work on all your stuff


----------



## jevries

VIDEO of the Z-Rack in Action!

http://www.jevriesblog.com/index/1-20-nissan-lowrider-mini-truck-rc-project


----------



## 502Regal

:wow: That..... Was pretty... that was pretty cool.


----------



## keneken

jevries said:


> VIDEO of the Z-Rack in Action!
> 
> http://www.jevriesblog.com/index/1-20-nissan-lowrider-mini-truck-rc-project


VERY NICE WORK. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigkidd420

Fuckin sick J


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> VIDEO of the Z-Rack in Action!
> 
> http://www.jevriesblog.com/index/1-20-nissan-lowrider-mini-truck-rc-project


 Thats Amazing Dr j.def sick work.......:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanks homies! It was not easy...


----------



## OFDatTX

josh 78 said:


> Thats Amazing Dr j.def sick work.......:thumbsup:


x2 great work


----------



## GreenBandit

I want one hahaha


----------



## chris_thobe

How the hell u make real working cylinders like that??? That is sick!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

jevries said:


> VIDEO of the Z-Rack in Action!
> 
> http://www.jevriesblog.com/index/1-20-nissan-lowrider-mini-truck-rc-project


:wow:


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like bed dancers. Kool work man.


----------



## jevries

*Thanks for all your comments! Appreciate it.*:thumbsup:




halfasskustoms said:


> I like bed dancers. Kool work man.


----------



## no joke

BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

J, you're a bad dude !!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just sick work bro !


----------



## TINGOS

chris_thobe said:


> How the hell u make real working cylinders like that??? That is sick!


he makes them LIKE A BOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now this is what you call a mini truck,super badass wey.I'm lovin this truck.


----------



## jevries

*Thanks homies!!*


----------



## GreenBandit

You Should make this truck street truck style with a wile muti color paint job and some big chrome rims! mabey a topper alo!!! I LOVE THIS TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That bed dancer is crazy!!


----------



## Compton1964

Bow down to you jev... Nice work


----------



## chris g

dude ur a bad mamajama u have extreme skills mad props homie


----------



## jevries

Thanks homie!



chris g said:


> dude ur a bad mamajama u have extreme skills mad props homie


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work J! Would love to possess half the skill that you have. You do some amazing work my friend and now I got your blog bookmarked


----------



## DJ-ROY

Sick bro


----------



## jevries

Thanks man!! There's more to come.



darkside customs said:


> Sick work J! Would love to possess half the skill that you have. You do some amazing work my friend and now I got your blog bookmarked


----------



## jevries

It's gonna get even sicker!



DJ-ROY said:


> Sick bro


----------



## jevries




----------



## jevries

*Working on the drive train and rear cylinder setup for the Nissan beddancer.*


----------



## ART2ROLL

jevries said:


> *Working on the drive train and rear cylinder setup for the Nissan beddancer.*
> 
> View attachment 482123
> 
> 
> View attachment 482124
> 
> 
> View attachment 482125
> 
> 
> View attachment 482126


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2:worship::worship::biggrin: always great work


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies, it's a pretty tough job making all the pieces work together but in the end it will be all worth it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Geez this is brilliant stuff here,just genius work! I'm always sleeping when the rims are available.Sigh....one of these days Ill see these in person.


----------



## jevries

This year, either the L.A. show or Vegas.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Geez this is brilliant stuff here,just genius work! I'm always sleeping when the rims are available.Sigh....one of these days Ill see these in person.


----------



## Lownslow302

where you get those driveshaft collets from?


----------



## MC562

Supp homie caddy is almost done


----------



## jevries

Model train universal joints bought in Japan. I did not find em like this anywhere on the net unfortunately.



Lownslow302 said:


> where you get those driveshaft collets from?


----------



## jevries

Can't wait! Gonna redo the hydro chassis for it.



MC562 said:


> Supp homie caddy is almost done


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks J for always havin the hard hittin shit bro..... Seein the Nissan makes me wanna build a dodge d50 early 90s low style....


----------



## Lownslow302

jevries said:


> Model train universal joints bought in Japan. I did not find em like this anywhere on the net unfortunately.


every hobby shop here fixes trains ima have a look around been trying to get a chimney kit for a semi build


----------



## jevries

Thanks Darkside customs!




Lownslow302 said:


> every hobby shop here fixes trains ima have a look around been trying to get a chimney kit for a semi build


There's a US company that makes universal joints for model trains but they aren't as nice and small as the ones I have.

http://www.hollywoodfoundry.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?catalogid=55


----------



## Guest

Once again the master has done it again. This thing is unreal i can not believe how real this thing looks keep up the awesome work.


----------



## pancho1969

jevries said:


> This year, either the L.A. show or Vegas.


 keep us posted when ur coming over


----------



## jevries

Thanx guys!

I'll post which show I will go to, tickets are kinda expensive right now, waiting for a good deal.


----------



## no joke

jevries said:


> *Working on the drive train and rear cylinder setup for the Nissan beddancer.*
> 
> View attachment 482123
> 
> 
> View attachment 482124
> 
> 
> View attachment 482125
> 
> 
> View attachment 482126


a master at work :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanx! Gonna install the hydro's this weekend.


----------



## chrias

Build a cap for it and make it spin!


----------



## bellboi863

bro ur wrk is sent from above ur great at what u do keep it up i wanna b like u when i grow up


----------



## jevries

*The missing Linc...
*
Took a long time to get it right and it still isn't. Needs lot's of work to get it perfect. Creating a hollow model from a solid master
was tricky but slush casting did the trick. Took 8 pours to get the desired thickness. The surface is rough like heavy orange peel
needs lot's smoothing out.


----------



## drnitrus

Great work j!


----------



## torresl

NICE Lincoln !!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

I need one of these on my table badly lol


----------



## hocknberry

rollindeep408 said:


> I need one of these on my table badly lol


X2!!how much is that gonna be jev?! looks good!


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies! Need to figure out the price working on the interior parts.


----------



## chris_thobe

DAMN J!!!! Looks killer!! Beautiful work....AGAIN!! :h5:


----------



## PHXKSTM

fantastic!


----------



## Compton1964

Beautiful.....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

jevries said:


> *The missing Linc...
> *
> Took a long time to get it right and it still isn't. Needs lot's of work to get it perfect. Creating a hollow model from a solid master
> was tricky but slush casting did the trick. Took 8 pours to get the desired thickness. The surface is rough like heavy orange peel
> needs lot's smoothing out.


Looks good J. Look forward to seeing it in production.


----------



## darkside customs

85 Biarittz said:


> Looks good J. Look forward to seeing it in production.


Oh damn! Where u been hidin Charles? J, nice work on the Lincoln....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

darkside customs said:


> Oh damn! Where u been hidin Charles? J, nice work on the Lincoln....


Finally finished school.


----------



## darkside customs

85 Biarittz said:


> Finally finished school.


Congrats brother!


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> *The missing Linc...
> *
> Took a long time to get it right and it still isn't. Needs lot's of work to get it perfect. Creating a hollow model from a solid master
> was tricky but slush casting did the trick. Took 8 pours to get the desired thickness. The surface is rough like heavy orange peel
> needs lot's smoothing out.


Thats tight jev..................... gread job on the linc........:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies!! Linc starts to look better and better! I altrered the window posts cause the roof sat too high and also remove the window ports on the sides. Next week resin primer and working on the surface.


----------



## Lownslow302

jevries said:


> Thanx homies!! Linc starts to look better and better! I altrered the window posts cause the roof sat too high and also remove the window ports on the sides. Next week resin primer and working on the surface.
> 
> View attachment 486487
> View attachment 486488
> View attachment 486489


niiiice let us know when its ready


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> Thanx homies!! Linc starts to look better and better! I altrered the window posts cause the roof sat too high and also remove the window ports on the sides. Next week resin primer and working on the surface.
> 
> View attachment 486487
> View attachment 486488
> View attachment 486489


Nice like that flix :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's gonna be great,I'm wanting one already..


----------



## avidinha

That Lincoln looks awesome!


----------



## dyzcustoms

cant wait for the linc!


----------



## MAZDAT

jevries said:


> Thanx homies!! Linc starts to look better and better! I altrered the window posts cause the roof sat too high and also remove the window ports on the sides. Next week resin primer and working on the surface.
> 
> View attachment 486487
> View attachment 486488
> View attachment 486489


Jevries getting down with an awesome Lincoln!!!!:thumbsup: This is the first Lincoln I've seen that's getting done!!! Good job Jevries!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Lookin sweet!!! I love the detail! Seperate frame and everything, these things are going to get bought up and some guys are going to get down with one of these! What did it start out as just outta curiousity??


----------



## Monte Hopper

hey j How can I order some ls clips and about 10 sets of plaqes from you?


----------



## jevries

I'm sorry, don't have the plaques anymore only a couple for personal use. 

RAW LS clip is $32.50 International priority shipping included.
Paypal addy: [email protected]




Monte Hopper said:


> hey j How can I order some ls clips and about 10 sets of plaqes from you?


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

MAN THAT LINCOLN IZ COLD BLOODED "BIGG-J"!!! I'MMA START PUTTIN' MONEY BACK TO GET ONE OF THEM BAD BOYZ AS SOON AS THEY'RE READY!!!


----------



## Monte Hopper

Ok homie that's cool are you going to sell the lincoln and fleetwood cadillac resin bodies once you've perfected them?????.........ps great work! you've inspired me to add more realistic touches to all my work since I first saw your work in 97 with the s10.


----------



## Just Us 86

I been waiting for a Lincoln's to come out. Over the years people say they was making this and that. But you the man. I have a 82 Lincoln Mk 6 known as a baby lincoln. I would like to get three.


----------



## jevries

*Thanx homies, appreciate the comments. Yes, Eventually I will sell the Lincoln and Cadillac big body once they are completely finished. 
The baby Lincoln is something we're going to discuss next week but it will taken a while if were starting on that one.

*


----------



## Just Us 86

Cool! But that Lincoln you are doing now is AWESOME !! I'm getting my cash together . By the way my name is Jarvis.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

jevries said:


> *The missing Linc...
> *
> Took a long time to get it right and it still isn't. Needs lot's of work to get it perfect. Creating a hollow model from a solid master
> was tricky but slush casting did the trick. Took 8 pours to get the desired thickness. The surface is rough like heavy orange peel
> needs lot's smoothing out.


wow!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Hell yeah cant wait to this one. Gonna have to Get a few.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

I don't get how this is possible but shit looks fuckin badass
I wish I coul find someone to build me a cutlass.


----------



## DJ-ROY

jevries said:


> *Thanx homies, appreciate the comments. Yes, Eventually I will sell the Lincoln and Cadillac big body once they are completely finished.
> The baby Lincoln is something we're going to discuss next week but it will taken a while if were starting on that one.
> 
> *


WORD


----------



## jevries

Got too many projects on my workbench, need to shelf the big scale Caddy for now.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looks perfect! Great job!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

wow amazing work :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sweeeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!


----------



## Compton1964

Beautiful.......


----------



## hocknberry

:chuck::run: HELL YAH!!


----------



## MC562

almost done homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:wow:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

Daammmnnnnn!!! That big scale fleetwood is the shit!! Sign me up for some when they go for sale J! Awsome work as usual.


----------



## jevries

Looks sick!! I'll contact you soon. You'll be in vegas at the LRM show?



MC562 said:


> almost done homie


----------



## jevries

Quick mock up for the LRM vegas show on Sunday:

RC 1/24 scale Cadillac. Lights are working inc. signal turn lights, brake lights and backup/ reverse light. Driveshaft and rear axle work as well.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn,speechless...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn,speechless...


x2!!!


----------



## face108

Jevries does it again....


----------



## jevries

Thanks homies! Still working on it to make it even better. Friday were flying to the US. can't wait!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn builds looking clean J much props


----------



## dink

jevries said:


> Quick mock up for the LRM vegas show on Sunday:
> 
> RC 1/24 scale Cadillac. Lights are working inc. signal turn lights, brake lights and backup/ reverse light. Driveshaft and rear axle work as well.


 *GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS:thumbsup:*


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Killer work Jevries


----------



## face108

Hey Jevries,

When your lincoln and big body lac resins going up for sale????


----------



## hocknberry

jevries said:


> Quick mock up for the LRM vegas show on Sunday:
> 
> RC 1/24 scale Cadillac. Lights are working inc. signal turn lights, brake lights and backup/ reverse light. Driveshaft and rear axle work as well.


:wow: ILL TRADE YOU MY HOUSE?!


----------



## jevries

Thanks homies!!

Changed the suspension yesterday because it didn't lay low enough, looks a lot better now.

I will finish the Lincoln when I'm back from the US. The Big Body I'm still waiting for the files I dont expect it to be done this year everbody is just very busy with their work.


----------



## Just Us 86

All I can say is AWESOME!!! I can't make it to L.V. this year,but when the Lincoln goes on sell please let me know. Thanks.
Have fun in L.V.:h5:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

jevries said:


> Quick mock up for the LRM vegas show on Sunday:
> 
> RC 1/24 scale Cadillac. Lights are working inc. signal turn lights, brake lights and backup/ reverse light. Driveshaft and rear axle work as well.


*$UPER NA$TY LIKE A MUH-FKKKA!!!! AYE "J" IS THAT THE SAME 'LAC U BEEN WORKIN' ON FOR A WHILE NOW OR IS IT ANOTHER ONE?*


----------



## face108

Hey j do you have a ls grill for sale i got my clip but lost the grill


----------



## jevries

It's indeed the Caddy I've been working on for...years. I'm finally happy with how it works.
Here's some footage my wife shot this morning in San Diego.
I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> It's indeed the Caddy I've been working on for...years. I'm finally happy with how it works.
> Here's some footage my wife shot this morning in San Diego.
> I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.


Man i think im going to go up there so i can get live footage myself


----------



## lesstime

nice to meet you in vegas hope you have or had a safe trip back cars that you show off are outstanding and work great 
glad you maid it out and stop by the GT bike line up


----------



## Compton1964

I might show up too...


----------



## jevries

Thanx homie! I had a great time!

Hope to see you guys at Pegasus!



lesstime said:


> nice to meet you in vegas hope you have or had a safe trip back cars that you show off are outstanding and work great
> glad you maid it out and stop by the GT bike line up


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

jevries said:


> It's indeed the Caddy I've been working on for...years. I'm finally happy with how it works.
> Here's some footage my wife shot this morning in San Diego.
> I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.



:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## jevries

Thanx bro!



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Caddy is tight!


----------



## COAST2COAST

x2... great touch with the locster!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink

jevries said:


> It's indeed the Caddy I've been working on for...years. I'm finally happy with how it works.
> Here's some footage my wife shot this morning in San Diego.
> I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.


*WISH I COULD BE THERE TO SEE YOUR WORK IN PERSON. THAT CADDY'S GONNA BLOW THERE MIND*


----------



## COAST2COAST

jevries said:


> I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.


Should see if they'll buy u out on your true 13s:thumbsup: that's what we NEED:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

jevries said:


> It's indeed the Caddy I've been working on for...years. I'm finally happy with how it works.
> Here's some footage my wife shot this morning in San Diego.
> I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.


 amazing work j!!!


----------



## Dre1only

jevries said:


> Scale RC Lowrider Tricycle. Far from finished but you can see how it performs.
> The drive motor gets an upgrade with a micro differential for better steering,
> a homies figure is in the making inc. pedal action and lights.
> 
> You can watch this video in 1080HD quality. Enjoy!!</span>


 Jevries you have done some mind blowing shit but that bike takes the cake :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!! :h5: ...


----------



## darkside customs

J, that Caddy is killer! You sir are a genius!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Brilliant stuff man!!


----------



## Dre1only

jevries said:


> It's indeed the Caddy I've been working on for...years. I'm finally happy with how it works. Here's some footage my wife shot this morning in San Diego. I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.


 THAT CADILLAC IS HOTTER THAN A HOOKER WITH HER LEGS WIDE OPEN !!!


----------



## sneekyg909

jevries said:


> It's indeed the Caddy I've been working on for...years. I'm finally happy with how it works.
> Here's some footage my wife shot this morning in San Diego.
> I'm going to Pegasus Hobbies Sunday afternoon 20th October bringing my model lowriders with me.


:run:I'll be there...


----------



## jevries

I have em with me so they can check em out. I don't care about the money as long as they gonna produce acurate looking wire wheels and tires untill that day I will procede creating em myself.



COAST2COAST said:


> Should see if they'll buy u out on your true 13s:thumbsup: that's what we NEED:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Thanks everyone for your comments!!
I brought the trike with me as well but the speed controler to operate the hopper motor burned out should have gone with the micro RC switch so no hopping unfortunately.


Dre1only said:


> Jevries you have done some mind blowing shit but that bike takes the cake :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!! :h5: ...


----------



## jevries

Ready for Pegasus tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> Ready for Pegasus tomorrow! Can't wait!


Me either what time you going up there?


----------



## BRAVO

i know somebody took pics


----------



## jaymerck2

jevries said:


> I have em with me so they can check em out. I don't care about the money as long as they gonna produce acurate looking wire wheels and tires untill that day I will procede creating em myself.


you are a genius seriously your the reason why I build love your work homie


----------



## sneekyg909

BRAVO said:


> i know somebody took pics


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn....I think I woulda went broke in that mufuka!!


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## face108

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn....I think I woulda went broke in that mufuka!!


You aint the only one coast lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Those vids wont play for me. says there private.


----------



## sneekyg909

MayhemKustomz said:


> Those vids wont play for me. says there private.


:happysad: Sorry...Try again


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn....I think I woulda went broke in that mufuka!!


Yup... I've gone broke quite a few times at Pegasus lol


----------



## dink

Look like all the heavy hitters were in the building


----------



## face108

If jevries did a mass production of the 64, lac, and the trike he'll b rich all the kids and us adults thas bigger kids would want them too lol


----------



## jevries

Thanks for posting the pics and vids Sneeky!!! Was really cool meeting you and the rest of the homies!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn then vids are kool.


----------



## Lowrider-gee

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn then vids are kool.



X2


----------



## BRAVO

tiiight!!! top notch stuff in here


----------



## rollindeep408

Man jev I was trying to meet you in Vegas this year but didn't know how to get ahold of you hahaha oh well maybe next year


----------



## jevries

Will DEF be back next year! This trip got me really motivated again finishing my scale lowriders. It was a pleasure meeting some of you and I hope to meet you again soon.


----------



## sneekyg909

:wave:Have a safe flight...


----------



## jevries

Thanks bro! We came back home today and the flight was really good with 9.5 hours.



sneekyg909 said:


> :wave:Have a safe flight...


----------



## 85 Biarittz

jevries said:


> Thanks bro! We came back home today and the flight was really good with 9.5 hours.


Glad you had a safe trip, and a good time.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah glad it went smooth.


----------



## Just Us 86

Hey JEVRIES !! It was nice meeting you bro. You have some real awesome work there. Wish I was that talented in doing remote hhydraulics !
That caddy was awesome ! Hopefully next year when you come back we can meet again. Glad you guys made it home safe. Keep posting that awesome work.you do.


----------



## jevries

Was a a pleasure meeting you guys over at Pegasus! Hope to be back next year to prsent so new work.



Just Us 86 said:


> Hey JEVRIES !! It was nice meeting you bro. You have some real awesome work there. Wish I was that talented in doing remote hhydraulics !
> That caddy was awesome ! Hopefully next year when you come back we can meet again. Glad you guys made it home safe. Keep posting that awesome work.you do.


----------



## face108

Hey jevries when you going to have some more ls clips? And i need a grill for my clip how much for that if you can sell 1 by itself


----------



## Chany

im ready to buy a 93-96 fleetwood off of you jevries


----------



## Junkshop pros

What's good jevries. How much would three ls clips be shipped to Hawaii. Thanks


----------



## jevries

Junkshop pros said:


> What's good jevries. How much would three ls clips be shipped to Hawaii. Thanks


$37.50 for a cleaned LS conversion kit inc. international priority shipping or $32.50 for a raw kit shipping included.


----------



## Big Papi

sneekyg909 said:


>


I want one of these. How much does it cost for one complete with controller?


----------



## jevries

I'm sorry I don't sell any of my work. I simply appreciate my creations too much to sell it. Takes lot's of time, patience and money to put one together. 
I only create work like this as part of my freelance work and that translates in getting paid by the hour. 



Big Papi said:


> I want one of these. How much does it cost for one complete with controller?


----------



## Linc

just curious, where is the real deal 64 these days?


----------



## no joke

jevries said:


> Quick mock up for the LRM vegas show on Sunday:
> 
> RC 1/24 scale Cadillac. Lights are working inc. signal turn lights, brake lights and backup/ reverse light. Driveshaft and rear axle work as well.


ive said it once and all say it again, your a badass dude!!! you got lots of talent!!!!


----------



## jevries

It's in parts in a box waiting for one to be redone. Prolly will use parts and build a new version.



Linc said:


> just curious, where is the real deal 64 these days?


----------



## jevries

*I posted this HOW TO on Facebook creating ball joints the easy way:
*
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574814609212426.145159.321148747912348&type=1 *Enjoy!*


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> *I posted this HOW TO on Facebook creating ball joints the easy way:
> *
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574814609212426.145159.321148747912348&type=1 *Enjoy!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: think i need facebook :facepalm:


----------



## dink

How do you keep the ball joint in place


----------



## jevries

I use a tiny bit of thick gorilla super glue. make sure to sand the outside of the ball chain links.



dink said:


> How do you keep the ball joint in place


----------



## dink

*GONNA TRY THIS FOR SURE*


----------



## jevries

*Find a small ball chain necklace with links that are flexible enough. The chain I use has links 
which are 1.5mm in diameter.*










*Create a tiny hole in the A-arm, sand the outsides of the ball chain necklace and use a small amount 
of super glue to mount the link to the A-arm. Cut the rest of the necklace.
*









*Use styrene, allu or brass tubing to create a spindle with axle rod. If necessary drill out the tubing to 
make the ball chain link fit inside
*









*Use superglue to mount the spindle to the ball chain link. Check if there's enough movement.*
*
*











*Finished lower A-arm with spindle and ball joint sitting on top ready to mount the upper A-arm.*
*
*


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Nice how to...... This will come in handy. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Nice how to...... This will come in handy. :thumbsup:


Have fun with it! I used this trick on the trailing arms of the RC cadillac.


----------



## sinicle

Amazing work as always!!!! Thanks for taking the time to do such a comprehensive how to!!! Very well done!


----------



## jevries

Thanks Bro! Appreciate it!
:thumbsup:


sinicle said:


> Amazing work as always!!!! Thanks for taking the time to do such a comprehensive how to!!! Very well done!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Now I just need to find the part that you use for the spindle. time to goto walmart.





jevries said:


> Have fun with it! I used this trick on the trailing arms of the RC cadillac.



sweet. if you can could you do a hot to on the drive shaft?


----------



## biglukftwrthtx

Damn those are some badass wheels!!!!!!! i want a set of jevries


----------



## halfasskustoms

You are a GOD. 1 of the smartest model tips ever......thanks.


----------



## jevries

Thanx homies! Just have fun with it you can use this method for more applications. 

Spindle is easy to make styrene tubing will do just fine or you can use the original spindle that comes with some model kits.
I'm out of True 13" wheels and tires. There's a chance I will put up a couple of chrome True 13"s soon as a christmas special.


----------



## biglukftwrthtx

Alright that would be awsome i want two sets!!!


----------



## biglukftwrthtx

Thats some amazing craftsmanship jevries .love how real it looks .im trying the spindle tech right now . hey jevries if you dont mind how do your cylinders work ?


----------



## jevries

Here's a HOW TO on the cylinders.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544319738928580.138622.321148747912348&type=3



biglukftwrthtx said:


> Thats some amazing craftsmanship jevries .love how real it looks .im trying the spindle tech right now . hey jevries if you dont mind how do your cylinders work ?


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

I put the ball joint tut to use my 66 el camino I'm workin on. Thanks again jevries


----------



## jevries

Can't wait to see the result!



BeginnerBuilder said:


> I put the ball joint tut to use my 66 el camino I'm workin on. Thanks again jevries


----------



## biglukftwrthtx

I just checked out the cylinder how to and wow just amazing .im going to go pick up the stuff to try it today !!!!thanks a million.
I couldnt see but does the smaller cylinder for a suspension not the bed dancer one have notch in it too for smooth 
movement,and what are those lil pieces your using on the bottom of the cylinder for the exit hole to be rounded


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> Here's a HOW TO on the cylinders.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544319738928580.138622.321148747912348&type=3


Should sale these too


----------



## jevries

biglukftwrthtx said:


> I just checked out the cylinder how to and wow just amazing .im going to go pick up the stuff to try it today !!!!thanks a million.
> I couldnt see but does the smaller cylinder for a suspension not the bed dancer one have notch in it too for smooth
> movement,and what are those lil pieces your using on the bottom of the cylinder for the exit hole to be rounded


Thanks! The super small cylinder works good but not as smooth as the bigger version. It simply needs enough weight to make it dump faster. Which notch you mean? The plastic hinge? 
I used rivets/ eyelets on the bottom of the cylinders to make sure the line won't get cut. Good luck!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I NEED A 96 AND A 80's cadi 1/10 OR 1/12 how $$$


----------



## CE 707

jevries said:


> *The missing Linc...
> *
> Took a long time to get it right and it still isn't. Needs lot's of work to get it perfect. Creating a hollow model from a solid master
> was tricky but slush casting did the trick. Took 8 pours to get the desired thickness. The surface is rough like heavy orange peel
> needs lot's smoothing out.


 can you make a 2door box chevy


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

yes can u? 1/10 or 1/12 i have a 84 2door box


----------



## face108

X2 i would like another 2 door box model


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looks clean J nice work bro!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

face dont u have a 4door box


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

im really liking that old skool 64 your working on J!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## face108

I have a 4 door but i want another 2 door


----------



## face108

When are you going to have more ls kits


----------



## sneekyg909

jevries said:


>


Can't wait for this to be finished...:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanks homies!

I have so many projects I'm working on that it's time to finish some of it.
1/12-1/10 scale '80's Cadillac didn't work out. This weekend I ruined a large mold during enlargement process. Because of that I had to cancel the auction for the 1/13 Cadillac.
1/25 scale Lincoln Mark V still in the box waiting to be finished. Need to redo the pilars since the roof looks slightly slanted.
1/12-1/10 scale Big Body Cadillac still waiting for the master but I doubt I can push the final mold to 1/10 scale so it will most likely be a 1/13 scale model.

1/12 scale Old school '64, plans for the setup are ready. No hopping but another cool feature I will add instead.
1/20 RC beddancer, needs paint and assembly.
1/24 RC cadillac, needs paint and chrome.

More stuff to come!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Amazing.......


----------



## OFDatTX

Cant wait Jevries.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

ok 1/13 it is I NEED it.......................


----------



## TINGOS

jevries said:


> *Find a small ball chain necklace with links that are flexible enough. The chain I use has links
> which are 1.5mm in diameter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Create a tiny hole in the A-arm, sand the outsides of the ball chain necklace and use a small amount
> of super glue to mount the link to the A-arm. Cut the rest of the necklace.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Use styrene, allu or brass tubing to create a spindle with axle rod. If necessary drill out the tubing to
> make the ball chain link fit inside
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Use superglue to mount the spindle to the ball chain link. Check if there's enough movement.*
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finished lower A-arm with spindle and ball joint sitting on top ready to mount the upper A-arm.*
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you the man wey,,,,,,,,,,,,,this is a good one right here


----------



## Trendsetta 68

yeah it is !!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

Thanks homies! Got this idea for quite some time bought the necklaces for it but never tried it...



TINGOS said:


> jevries said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Find a small ball chain necklace with links that are flexible enough. The chain I use has links
> which are 1.5mm in diameter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Create a tiny hole in the A-arm, sand the outsides of the ball chain necklace and use a small amount
> of super glue to mount the link to the A-arm. Cut the rest of the necklace.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Use styrene, allu or brass tubing to create a spindle with axle rod. If necessary drill out the tubing to
> make the ball chain link fit inside
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Use superglue to mount the spindle to the ball chain link. Check if there's enough movement.*
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finished lower A-arm with spindle and ball joint sitting on top ready to mount the upper A-arm.*
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you the man wey,,,,,,,,,,,,,this is a good one right here
Click to expand...


----------



## jevries

*To all the Homies: Best Wishes for 2013!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Same to you J !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jevries

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Same to you J !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Have a good one Trend!


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> *To all the Homies: Best Wishes for 2013!*


did you photo shop the model? or did you put titanium on the bottom for reals? and yea happy New year bro..


----------



## Raise Up

Any chance of you coming out with a 1/10 '63-65 Buick Riviera?


----------



## jevries

Hydrohype said:


> did you photo shop the model? or did you put titanium on the bottom for reals? and yea happy New year bro..


The model is the 1/24 RC Cadillac with 2 modified Glowbey fiber optic hair clips underneath. I swapped the leds for bright warm white ones and I love the effect. I photoshopped motion blurr in the wheels but I'm working on "motion" wire wheels.

Happy new year to you Markie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

jevries said:


> *To all the Homies: Best Wishes for 2013!*


happy new years to you too J!

thats bad ass what you did with the lighting!:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanks Oldskool! 30 minutes to go on this side of the planet.

I'll post a how to on the fiber optic trick soon.



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> happy new years to you too J!
> 
> thats bad ass what you did with the lighting!:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Them fiber optics r killin it:thumbsup:great idea


----------



## sneekyg909

Happy New Year to you to Jevries...:wave:


----------



## hocknberry

jevries said:


> *To all the Homies: Best Wishes for 2013!*


sick pic J!! happy new year bro!


----------



## jevries

*Thanx homies! Welcome to 2013!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> *To all the Homies: Best Wishes for 2013!
> *


It's just keeps getting better..


----------



## Dre1only

jevries said:


> *To all the Homies: Best Wishes for 2013!*


This looks good loco ...


----------



## BRAVO

jevries said:


> The model is the 1/24 RC Cadillac with 2 modified Glowbey fiber optic hair clips underneath. I swapped the leds for bright warm white ones and I love the effect. I photoshopped motion blurr in the wheels but I'm working on "motion" wire wheels.
> 
> Happy new year to you Markie!


ok i see them now...very cool trick!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:thumbsup:


----------



## face108

Whats wrong with jevries website?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LEDs Wow that is Killer

showrod


----------



## jevries

*Classic Creations: The 1/25 RC Chevy Caprice Hopper

http://jevriesblog.com/

Enjoy!

*​







*

*


----------



## sneekyg909

:wave: 

where is the video???


----------



## jevries

Forgot about that....good thinking!


sneekyg909 said:


> :wave:
> 
> where is the video???


----------



## OldSchoolVato

:worship:


----------



## jevries

Added the Video to my Blog.:biggrin:



sneekyg909 said:


> :wave:
> 
> where is the video???


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Say J is dat hopper wireless?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Brilliance as always


----------



## hocknberry

jevries said:


> *Classic Creations: The 1/25 RC Chevy Caprice Hopper
> 
> http://jevriesblog.com/
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *


damn i miss this car!! sellers remorse like a mother!!! it sits in NY right now with the Hawk!


----------



## jevries

He's gonna keep it behind glass.



hocknberry said:


> damn i miss this car!! sellers remorse like a mother!!! it sits in NY right now with the Hawk!


----------



## jevries

Yes it is. This was before I started using "pro" RC equipment experimenting with toy car circuit boards. Works quite well and you can add an extra function as well if your handy with a solder iron and micro components.



pina's LRM replica said:


> Say J is dat hopper wireless?


----------



## hocknberry

jevries said:


> He's gonna keep it behind glass.


LOL...he made it into something nice, thats for sure....who ended up with the johan caddy? you still have the '70?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

how much for the lincoln ????


----------



## customcoupe68

the 70 Imp was my favorite


----------



## jevries

Most of the RC hoppers went to Beto and he sold em. No idea where they ended up. 

The '70 Chevy was sold to someone in Australia if I'm not mistaken. He put it up for sale couple of years ago.

Santiago: Sorry bro didn't had the time to do anything the last couple of months. Hope to be back at the workbench soon.



hocknberry said:


> LOL...he made it into something nice, thats for sure....who ended up with the johan caddy? you still have the '70?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ok


----------



## customcoupe68

wish beto would get the 68s poppin again


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## DJ-ROY

^^uffin:


----------



## jevries

Hehehehe.....sorry bro that it takes so long. Lot's of stuff going on right now and my right hand is acting up again. I did some work on it last week but I'm an ants fucker it needs to be as good as it can be. Best would be if someone else could clean the models up
because it all takes too long for my taste as well.
[


QUOTE=sneekyg909;16712472]






[/QUOTE]


----------



## jevries

*Lot's going at JEVRIES' Headquarters.*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

jevries said:


> *Lot's going at JEVRIES' Headquarters.*


will you be making more wheel sets J?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Those are sum nice wheels J some of those in size 13's would look sick


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

nice 5.20's!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Those are sum nice wheels J some of those in size 13's would look sick


 those are 13's,5.20's are taller


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Nice!!


----------



## DTKH22

*those Lincoln's*

Hey jeves nice work man ur one of the greats 
at this game hey i was seeing if u were casting those 90s 2000s
Lincoln's so i could get my hands on one or two let me now doggy plz thnx 
lated DJ


----------



## a408nutforu

jevries said:


> *Lot's going at JEVRIES' Headquarters.*


4 door lincoln looks sick.i never got mine back from Beto.he was suppose to get it casted.wish i had another.hopefully i can buy 1 off u bro:thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

When will the new tires be ready ?


----------



## Tonioseven

*Jevries is the MAN!! I remember reading about this cat years ago and thinkin' "Damn, dude is talented as hell!" Now I got work from him and I'm STILL like "Damn, dude is talented as hell!" :worship: Thanks Jevries!! I'll do you proud on this!!!


















































































I need to fine-tune that boot and get the interior squares away so maybe it can be casted by anyone that would like to make their Monte Carlo a more accurate convertible. *


----------



## a408nutforu

Tonioseven said:


> *Jevries is the MAN!! I remember reading about this cat years ago and thinkin' "Damn, dude is talented as hell!" Now I got work from him and I'm STILL like "Damn, dude is talented as hell!" :worship: Thanks Jevries!! I'll do you proud on this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fine-tune that boot and get the interior squares away so maybe it can be casted by anyone that would like to make their Monte Carlo a more accurate convertible. *


ok now shoot it to me n i will make u proud:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Thanks guys!

Wheels and new tires are not finished yet same goes for the Lincolns. The 90's linc will be the last one to be finished.



a408nutforu said:


> 4 door lincoln looks sick.i never got mine back from Beto.he was suppose to get it casted.wish i had another.hopefully i can buy 1 off u bro:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

GREAT job Tonio!! LS cab looks sick.



Tonioseven said:


> *Jevries is the MAN!! I remember reading about this cat years ago and thinkin' "Damn, dude is talented as hell!" Now I got work from him and I'm STILL like "Damn, dude is talented as hell!" :worship: Thanks Jevries!! I'll do you proud on this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fine-tune that boot and get the interior squares away so maybe it can be casted by anyone that would like to make their Monte Carlo a more accurate convertible. *


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> *Lot's going at JEVRIES' Headquarters.*


ALWAYS NICE TO SEE SOME WORK FRO YOU BIG RESPECT FOR ALL THIS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

Lincoln's????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shit, it feels like Christmas :boink:


----------



## a408nutforu

jevries said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Wheels and new tires are not finished yet same goes for the Lincolns. The 90's linc will be the last one to be finished.


:thumbsup:thank u sir:worship:


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> *Lot's going at JEVRIES' Headquarters.*


Omg i need the turtle towncar asap


----------



## jevries

I need more time to finish all this stuff.




face108 said:


> Omg i need the turtle towncar asap


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> I need more time to finish all this stuff.


I want to pre order 2 lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

OH YEA


----------



## jevries

Basically I need someone to clean up these models, I got so much stuff to do lately. Will check with some peeps.uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## josh 78

uffin:uffin:


----------



## bugs-one

Hadn't been on here for a while... damn Jevries you getting down. I want that 90's Linc. Whatever happen with the Big Body, did you ever get to make some?


----------



## jevries

I was not happy with the original Big body. Still waiting for a new master model. The 90's Linc looks pretty good still a lot of work getting it in the right shape.



bugs-one said:


> Hadn't been on here for a while... damn Jevries you getting down. I want that 90's Linc. Whatever happen with the Big Body, did you ever get to make some?


----------



## bugs-one

Man, I hope you find a master for the big body. I want a couple of them.


----------



## Siim123

Just accidently found your facebook site and had to come here to say that awesome pics you got there  Cool that you went to visit some of the top builders in the States, very cool pictures.


----------



## jevries

I had a GREAT time in the US meeting everyone! I hope to be back this year otherwise next year when I finally have more finished work.
I'm indeed more active on FB because it's so super easy to connect with so many people sharing pics and tips.

*http://www.facebook.com/Jevrieslowriders*



Siim123 said:


> Just accidently found your facebook site and had to come here to say that awesome pics you got there  Cool that you went to visit some of the top builders in the States, very cool pictures.


----------



## fatcity209

You bringing back the 13's any time soon bro?


----------



## pancho1969

:h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> :h5:


:wow:


----------



## face108

a408nutforu said:


> 4 door lincoln looks sick.i never got mine back from Beto.he was suppose to get it casted.wish i had another.hopefully i can buy 1 off u bro:thumbsup:


Ttt...Happy Birthday... need these 4 door lincolns....


----------



## josh 78

hope you had a good one :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs

J , hope you feel better homie! Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## jevries

*Thanks Homies!!*


----------



## hocknberry

pancho1969 said:


> :h5:


you killed this one pancho!!!! NICE!! happy late b-day J!! i cant find your FB page?! LOL....am i that computer stupid?!


----------



## lowrod

a408nutforu said:


> 4 door lincoln looks sick.i never got mine back from Beto.he was suppose to get it casted.wish i had another.hopefully i can buy 1 off u bro:thumbsup:


That markV will make a perfect tribute 2my dad; BTW I like da rim/tire combo!


----------



## jevries

*UPDATES! Been a while.....

Time for some updates been working on several stuff but mainly getting the Nissan hard Body Z-rack dancer truck finished. 
Needless to say I´m SUPER happy with how the paint job turned out done by Pancho Barron! Thanx a lot Pancho!
Here are a bunch of pics:

*








Just got in from the US.









Fitting the electronic components 8 channel receiver and MP3 player with amplifier. 









Everything in place, perfect fit! Battery fits on top under the hood.









Rear suspension with working hydro´s installed. Wheels are mock up.









Ready testing the hydros! 

*VIDEO*

[video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=712201345473751&set=vb.321148747912348 &type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## Compton1964

Nice. ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Dang jevries, ur the man bro


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> *UPDATES! Been a while.....
> 
> Time for some updates been working on several stuff but mainly getting the Nissan hard Body Z-rack dancer truck finished.
> Needless to say I´m SUPER happy with how the paint job turned out done by Pancho Barron! Thanx a lot Pancho!
> Here are a bunch of pics:
> 
> *
> View attachment 682959
> 
> 
> Just got in from the US.
> 
> View attachment 682960
> 
> 
> Fitting the electronic components 8 channel receiver and MP3 player with amplifier.
> 
> View attachment 682961
> 
> 
> Everything in place, perfect fit! Battery fits on top under the hood.
> 
> View attachment 682962
> 
> 
> Rear suspension with working hydro´s installed. Wheels are mock up.
> 
> View attachment 682963
> 
> 
> Ready testing the hydros!
> 
> *VIDEO*
> 
> [video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=712201345473751&set=vb.321148747912348 &type=2&theater[/video]


tight as always so far j :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Amazing work as always, Big J.


----------



## DJ-ROY

I wanna see that irl ....badass!uffin:


----------



## darkside customs

Badass!!


----------



## jevries

Your always welcome homie!!



DJ-ROY said:


> I wanna see that irl ....badass!uffin:


----------



## jevries

Thanks for your comments!! Can't wait to finish this ride still lot's of stuff to work on.


----------



## jevries

*Progress!!

Installed the Z-rack and new cylinders. Waiting for some new parts so I can hook it up to the servos.
5V voltage booster installed to give the setup some more juice and punch.

*






*

*


----------



## Deecee

That is amazing, paint, detail and all the hinge work, everything, JUST AMAZING!!


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> *Progress!!
> 
> Installed the Z-rack and new cylinders. Waiting for some new parts so I can hook it up to the servos.
> 5V voltage booster installed to give the setup some more juice and punch.
> 
> *
> View attachment 683537
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 683538
> 
> 
> View attachment 683539


looks real nice detail work is great j


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good J!!!! :h5:


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good, j.


----------



## jevries

*Thanx for the props homies!!*


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

ALL HAIL TO THE CHIEF!


----------



## BraveHart77

When will your wheels be back on the market?


----------



## bugs-one

Where's J at??


----------



## jevries

To Japan, just got back last week. Will post more pics soon.



bugs-one said:


> Where's J at??


----------



## tan

It looks very nice,i like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

:thumbsup:


----------



## weedfiend

BraveHart77 said:


> When will your wheels be back on the market?


X2


----------



## GreenBandit

Love the Bed dancer! Cant wait to see her in action!!!!


----------



## jevries

*VIDEO!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ovt-yveI2o&feature=share&list=UUfhFsr3MVZ5t8Z0fqQIH7lg

v=4ovt-yveI2o&


----------



## Bjiggster

Looking amazing master j. Im still trying figure out how those cylinders work so smooth I've made fifty of them and just can't quite get the motion. Keeping the hobby alive.. thanks for all your work homie


----------



## jevries

Thanks bro, appreciate it! All parts need to fit smooth with enough room to move freely. I use some ceramic grease to make it work even better.



Bjiggster said:


> Looking amazing master j. Im still trying figure out how those cylinders work so smooth I've made fifty of them and just can't quite get the motion. Keeping the hobby alive.. thanks for all your work homie


----------



## sg90rider

Yo bro do u sell 1: 10 size rims


----------



## jevries

I'm sorry only 1/12 size wheels although they don't look too bad on a 1/10 scale car.











sg90rider said:


> Yo bro do u sell 1: 10 size rims


----------



## jevries

520 Premium tires almost ready for distribution First 20 sets come with white walls.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hell yea J tiers look dope deff need a set when there done


----------



## 1942aerosedan

jevries said:


> 520 Premium tires almost ready for distribution First 20 sets come with white walls.
> 
> View attachment 843122
> 
> View attachment 843130


What's the price going to be per set also can I place an order.


----------



## Bjiggster

sg90rider said:


> Yo bro do u sell 1: 10 size rims


Yo homie I got a set of 1/10 scale rims spokes..came from an rc car I built few years back but I never used them .. Peagsus rims chrome..


----------



## jevries

1942aerosedan said:


> What's the price going to be per set also can I place an order.


I had to change the pricing because they increased postal costs with 12% plus the dollar went down again this week.I'm really sorry.
$12.50 a set International shipping included.


----------



## 70ways

jevries said:


> 520 Premium tires almost ready for distribution First 20 sets come with white walls.
> 
> View attachment 843122
> 
> View attachment 843130


j your the man:thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Where do I send the payment for the tires ?


----------



## Galindo1988

Hey what up J I just wanted to say you have some bad ass skills bro and just wanted to say thank you on sharing some info on how to build certain stuff without giving away your secrets I now understand how much work goes into the wheels alone that I built for my radioshack 64 impala based on your design , well hope to see some more rc low builds bro really love ur work keep it up


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TTT


----------



## jevries

Thanks bro! I will give a away more "secrets" soon on my new website. Most of the stuff is complicated that a picture won't do without a good explanation and I just want to do it the right way. 



Galindo1988 said:


> Hey what up J I just wanted to say you have some bad ass skills bro and just wanted to say thank you on sharing some info on how to build certain stuff without giving away your secrets I now understand how much work goes into the wheels alone that I built for my radioshack 64 impala based on your design , well hope to see some more rc low builds bro really love ur work keep it up


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Hey waz up Jevries are the tires done?,,,,, I need 2 sets with white walls. let me know where to send you the payment thanks Walt.


----------



## impalaish63

jevries said:


> 520 Premium tires almost ready for distribution First 20 sets come with white walls.
> 
> View attachment 843122
> 
> View attachment 843130


I want a set of tires can you pm please


----------



## bichito

Hey carnale , i need a set of your 13in spokes and some 520s. please pm me with all info. thanks


----------



## 1sexytre

jevries said:


> I'm sorry only 1/12 size wheels although they don't look too bad on a 1/10 scale car.
> 
> View attachment 843114


What's up with the big body where do I get a big body kit


----------



## jevries

I'm sorry I'm out of wheels and tires. Working on new wheels that fit the 5.20's better.



bichito said:


> Hey carnale , i need a set of your 13in spokes and some 520s. please pm me with all info. thanks


----------



## jevries

Custom created '96 Big Body is in the making expect top dollar.



1sexytre said:


> What's up with the big body where do I get a big body kit


----------



## bichito

Alright , just have to wait


----------



## jevries

*1/24 scale Big Body Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham in the making. Daimond in the rough.*


----------



## 408models

jevries said:


> *1/24 scale Big Body Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham in the making. Daimond in the rough.*



:shocked: CAN'T WAIT


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz

Great work you got going on this thread, i'm familiar with your work on Facebook!, how much are you selling the 1/12 wheels for??


----------



## jevries

*Shaving the inside of the slush cast model to make this '96 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham as clean as the outside.
*


----------



## jevries

Cutting new parts.


----------



## Compton1964

Looking good j...
Can't wait to get my hands on one of those....
Is worth the wait...


----------



## jevries

It's going to be the most accurate looking scale big body out there. Two door and two door convertible version will be up next.



Compton1964 said:


> Looking good j...
> Can't wait to get my hands on one of those....
> Is worth the wait...


----------



## hocknberry

kick ass! how much J?


----------



## a408nutforu

jevries said:


> It's going to be the most accurate looking scale big body out there. Two door and two door convertible version will be up next.


I can see a big difference in detail.good job bro


----------



## jevries

Expect $90 for this kit plus shipping. Spend a good amount of money on it so far.


----------



## Compton1964

And it's cheap.....
That's a great price for your type of work j


----------



## jevries

Thanks bro! Try to keep things affordable as well.



Compton1964 said:


> And it's cheap.....
> That's a great price for your type of work j


----------



## BraveHart

:yes: HELL YEA!


----------



## caddionly

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

IF YOU BUILD IT...THEY WILL PAY : ) Myself included!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chris_thobe said:


> IF YOU BUILD IT...THEY WILL PAY : ) Myself included!


x2 hell yeah!


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> Expect $90 for this kit plus shipping. Spend a good amount of money on it so far.


I want 2


----------



## jevries

Thanks homies! Working on the interior parts at the moment and tons of other resin parts.


----------



## jevries

Finishing the 1/24 Big body Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. Almost there...


----------



## curbside

:bowrofl:


----------



## jevries

*Jevries, The Art of scale lowriding T-shirts black. 

US buyers $34.50 international shipping included!
EU buyers 28.50 euro's shipping included!
Paypal only: [email protected]*


----------



## 1942aerosedan

any new batches of tires yet ?


----------



## jevries

Not gonna make em anymore.


----------



## sandcast

I'm glad I got some tires from you. Too much trouble to make them?


----------



## sneekyg909

jevries said:


> Not gonna make em anymore.


What about True 13's ???


----------



## jevries

In short: It is indeed too much work for a small amount of profit. Jevries is officialy a company now and we are looking for ways to produce creative high quality items for the lowrider scene.
We have a series of very nice products lined up and I need to focus on that at the moment.uffin:


----------



## Chris_lobo08

Your real deal 64 motivated me to build models cars, man I busted my ass trying to figure out how you made the hydros I tried so many ways till I gave up that was when I was around 15/16 now I'm trying to build my first/ second attempt servo build , hope it comes out as good as yours!


----------



## jevries

That's really cool homie! Good luck on your build, I know you can do it!uffin:



Chris_lobo08 said:


> Your real deal 64 motivated me to build models cars, man I busted my ass trying to figure out how you made the hydros I tried so many ways till I gave up that was when I was around 15/16 now I'm trying to build my first/ second attempt servo build , hope it comes out as good as yours!


----------



## jevries

Sorry homie, not going to sell em anymore. Too much work, hardly any profit.



MR SHADES said:


> I would like to order 3 sets of 5-20s


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

jevries said:


> *VIDEO!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ovt-yveI2o&feature=share&list=UUfhFsr3MVZ5t8Z0fqQIH7lg
> 
> v=4ovt-yveI2o&


:worship:



jevries said:


> Here's a HOW TO on the cylinders.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544319738928580.138622.321148747912348&type=3


----------

